# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh : Part 35



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New Home ladies  

Lots of      coming your way


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,  got a call from the RIE Dr Thong had asked the nurse to phone and get me back for another scan and to have a dummy embryo transfer so sounds as if treatment might be going ahead in Jan as originally planned.  Just wanted to ask what exactly do they do at the dummy transfer, not very good with internals so just wanting to know exactly what to expect.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pumpkin- its sort of like a smear... but not as bad... so dont worry, its nothing. xxxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Pumpkin - I had a dummy ET just before I started down regging in October.  To say I was extremely nervous about this was an understatement.  If you can handle a smear you will be fine - unfortunately I couldn't so talked to them beforehand about my fears and they were great.  They did my HSG earlier this year under general and gave me gas for the dummy ET.  It really made a difference - maybe because it concentrated my breathing but mainly because it helped me relax.  I was really glad afterwards as I know what to expect now for real next week.  

I am not really bothered about injections it was the internal aspects of IVF that were freaking me out beforehand but I can honestly say it has been fine - I have had quite a few internal ultrasound scans since 20 October so can almost take it in my stride now!!  Worst part has been the time it has taken for me and I guess the 2ww wont be much better!

Let me know if you need more detail!!

Owenl - I was so glad to read at the end of the last thread that your bleeding has stopped and my fingers are crossed for you. It is looking more positive.

Well I was back this morning for third scan on stimms and pleased to say that am now ready - have about 5 decent follies each side and about 5 that are over 18mm - so having egg collection on Friday.  Take my trigger injection in half an hour and that is it for the injections.  Wish it was tomorrow as I am quite bloated and twinges are getting worse.  Quite excited at the moment!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Are you in the same position as the normal internal ultrasound scans or do you have to have your legs up in stirrup things?


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Bookmarking, but also wanted to say to *owenl* that it could definitely be implantation bleeding - very difficult to tell cramps in early pregnancy from AF cramps, which is very frustrating. Keeping everything crossed for you    

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Forgot to say macgirl, congratulations on the follies.  Thats exciting that EC is going to be Friday


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

Pumpkin, 

Re garding the dummy transfer - Sorry to say but I found it really difficult - I was told it was like a smear and was really relaxed but instead of just touching the cervix as in a smear they actually need to put the catheter all the way inside your cervix . the same as they do with embryo transfer . 

Unfortunately when i had mine done I found it very sore and uncomfortable and fainted and was sick 

after that i always used gas and air for my embryo transfers and put my ipod on with my hypnotherapy to relax me 

I don't want to worry you as 99% of people find it no bother at all but just in case you are a fainter and have a very low pain threshold like me you might want to try some relaxation techniques before you go in .  

good luck 

cc xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm having a late night. 
Owen thinking of you, hope you are getting a bit of sleep, unlike me. 

Mac that's great news on the follies, fingers crossed for Friday.

Pumpkin another perspective from me. I have never had any trouble with smear tests, I try to be objective and remember it is a body part just like any other. After years of TTC and tests I think the romance goes out of it all anyway and you just get on with things. The dummy transfer I didn't find painful in the slightest, not even as uncomfortable as a smear and it was over in a minute or even less. They do show you the screen (good luck understand that) and you can see where the little tube goes, which does help pass the time ('Oh yes, I see' with a squinting expression). The actual transfer was pretty much the same, with the added interest of really needing to go for a weewee to distract you. 

I phoned the ERI about the FET this month and the nurse said it was possible that I could have it at the start of January, but there are a lot of holidays which would make things a bit more tricky. If it didn't look feasible then she said it would be easy enough to leave it until the January AF. I don't mind really, so will just see what happens at the end of this month.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I couldn't wait any longer, tested this morning - BFN 13dpo.  Then I took my Crinone Gel and there was more blood on it this morning and it was red.  Hasn't come on yet to a proper period but am spotting more and do feel that AF is now on it's way, it is due tmw!  Going to take the dogs out now before the heavy cramping and blood probably starts as if it's like last tx it will be agony!

Speak to you all later when I'm feeling a bit better.  

Is it still on for Saturday afternoon?  Did we decide time and place?


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Owenl I am so sorry.  Dont really know what to say, sending you


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry for the me post but I guess it's all over.  AF started in full flow this morning.  Still need to go to RIE tmw for blood test but at the moment I'm just so low.  Get one final go at this probably early next year, then if it doesn't work have to accept it and move on but feeling completely devastaed at the moment.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Owen I am so sorry    

I was in the same position as you in June. My bleeding started 2 days before the OTD and I knew it was over, felt it was a waste of time going to clinic for blood test   

Take care xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Owenl - i'm so sorry hunny


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Owenl - I'm so sorry...   
Sending you and dh loads of     
xxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Owen that is so rough on you. This is such a hard thing to do, but we keep trying because it's worth the pain when it works. I hope you aren't in too much discomfort. I know it seems as if it's over, but you still do have to have the blood test. There was a lady on my IVF board on FF who had a neg the day before a postitive and bleeding. I know it's a long shot, but I can imagine at this point you want closure.

I'm still on for Saturday, perhaps we should go to a pub instead, you might feel like a few stiff brandies. I should be there by 1:30 or 2pm at the latest, kind of have to wait for my mum to come over first and she is a bit eccentric about time-keeping 'Oh did you mean THIS Saturday?!' kind of thing.

Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,

I was sooo hoping to b able to meet up with u all for the xmas meet up, but i dont think i will b able 2 now as we r going to london the nxt weekend for all these tests so this weekend is gonna be a very busy one for me. If i can make it i will but no promises. xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Owenl - Sending you lots of   and will be thinking of you tomorrow as you go for your test

Macgirl - Good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well and you take it easy this weekend. 

Cherryblossom - good luck for you too tomorrow


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd still be interested in meeting up on Saturday providing I'm physically on the mend although a pub does sound good Marta - defo going for a few pints somewhere tmw to drown my sorrows.  I'll check on here tmw afternoon to see what everyone has decided - anytime after 1pm is fine for me.  Will be nice to put a few names to faces.  I think what is worse for me is not the inability to have kids but the fact that we live in a society where there are no social clubs for married but childless couples, all my friends have kids or are single and partying every night.  Feel kind of stuck in a rut with my DH not talking about things it's really hard to find something to fill the gap.

This is the worst AF I have ever experienced, the pain has been extreme all day and no amounts of pain killers are giving me any relief.  Hopefully tommorrow it will have calmed down enough to drive to the hospital and get some closure at least from my blood test.

Berry - hope you can manage to make it along for a little while on Saturday.

Pumpkin and Marta - will look forward to meeting you.  How will I recognise you?  Who else is coming?


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Results from RIE - I've had a biochem pregnancy my HCG level was 5.  Unfortunately this means I need to go back next Friday for another blood test although they are expecting it to be negative by then it feels again like I can't put this behind me.  Was planning on going out tonight for a few drinks, 99% certain it's all over but should I risk it?  My AF is so heavy it does actually feel like a miscarriage rather than just a period.

On top of that I was hoping to start 3rd tx ASAP probably at end of Feb 10 when I get back from hols.  However, been told today waiting list is long and I won't be able to start until when AF starts at end of April.  I've got 3 jobs one of which I work evenings and weekends and I was hoping to give that up if tx doesn't work to enable me some kind of social life, and possibly get extra hours at my day job and/or build up my dog walking business but now it just seems so far away and I have to hold onto the unsociable job at the moment because whilst I don't enjoy it and it's affecting my social life, it would be an ideal job to keep if I had kids as it would fit round DHs hours.

Sorry for the rant, don't really know what to do now.  Feel so depressed thinking about the long wait until final tx and putting my life on hold again for so long.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Owen, that sounds really confusing for you. I hope we can help you come up with a plan. Your head is going to be really minced up at the moment. I hope the pain killers are working better now.      
I will bring my teddy again and put him on the table so you know it's me, but I have dark shoulder-length curly hair.
We could always meet at Starbucks and then go somewhere else. I'm not sure about the weather tomorrow, or we could have gone to the Winter festival thingy in the gardens and drunk the mulled wine stuff - I'm sure one wouldn't hurt.

I think other people are coming, but definitely me and Pumpkin (who assures me that she actually is a pumpkin, so easy to spot   )


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Starbucks would be fine but the mulled wine thing sounds good too - we can play it by ear.  I'm still going out for a meal and a few drinks tonight.  Spoke again to RIE and they said anything under 10 isn't really a viable pregnancy and as I'm still bleeding heavily not much hope.  Only reason HCG still in system is because of AF only starting yesterday. 

I'm over 6ft tall with short dark hair and I wear glasses.  Not many of us girls at my height so you should recognise me.  I'll look out for the teddy - can't imagine looking for a pumpkin!  What time did we agree on?  PS  you guys don't need to call me Owenl when we meetup, first name is Lisa.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi 

Owenl - Not sure what that result means.  Thats really hard that you have to wait another week to know for sure.  The whole process of IVF seems to be waiting and waiting, its like a form of torture.  Hope you will be able to come tomorrow and we can give you some support/ a shoulder to cry on.

Martakeithy - I shall look out for your teddy bear.  I'll be the one looking rather nervous!!  I have short blondish hair with glasses and I'll have a pink scarf on. I only look like a pumpkin after midnight!!  If you see me wave frantically because I will probably walk straight past you, sometimes I have trouble finding people I know in busy cafes!!  What time will we meet?

Just noticed you posted Owenl before I did, so sorry about the result sending you


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

I was going to head up town for between 1:30 and 2pm. I have to wait for my mum to come in to town first and she has something else on, which she is hoping to escape from early.

How about we all bring teddies or some kind of cuddly toy. I mean small teddies, not the kind you win at fairgrounds, the size of a small boy. That way if one of us is earlier we will recognise each other.

Does anyone fancy that horibble scary big wheel thing?  

How is your tum Lisa?

I'm going to be out first thing, but will check my emails after 11am tomorrow for any developments.

See you all soon


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

ohh i'm sooo annoyed, i will not b able to make it 2morrow and i soooooooooooooooooooooo want 2!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Marta - I wont be going on the wheel!!  I did manage to be brave and go on the London Eye when we went to London but not going to go on the wheel!!  Will wave at you though  

Berry - Sorry you cant make it, hopefully we will have another one soon.

I am heading into town late morning/lunchtime, need to go and look at carpets in John Lewis with DH, so will head along once we are finished.  Is the plan to meet at Starbucks then?  A hot cup of tea and some chocolate brownie sounds nice!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm just back from night out - too much wine after 8 weeks of being tea total. Tummy feeling on the mend now.  Almost back to normal.  I'll head for Starbucks at 2pm unless I hear otherwise before then.  Won't have a teddy - my dog has killed all my teddies so the few I have left are stored up the attic.  I'll probably be wearing jeans + my long purple coat - like I say you won't miss me - my height gives me away!  See you all tommorrow.  Sorry you can't make it Berry - next time!


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello... Owen, so sorry to hear that it did not work for you this time. It is a horrible feeling. Hope the hangover is not too bad this morning.

I am sorry but I cannot make the meet today. My sister had pneumonia for the second time in two months so I am taking my nephews out this pm to give her and hubby a bit of a break.  I was thinking of taking them into town to the gardens, so if I see a teddy bear going by on the big wheel, then I will wave! 

Have a great meet up xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Owenl and Marta - Will hopefully see you at 2pm at Starbucks.  Will probably get DH to come in with me so I'm not wandering around looking totally lost - I'm quite shy and a bit self-conscious!  Will either be wearing a brown jacket or if this rain continues my black waterproof.  Hope to see you there.  Owenl - hope your head isnt too sore!! 

Jsparrow - sorry you cant make it, hope your sister is feeling better soon.  How are things with you, when do you go back to the RIE.

Macgirl - How did yesterday go?  I went and ordered a relaxation cd and it arrived today.  Its called the IVF companion and is a self hypnosis programme to help you relax and feel calm!  Uploading it to my ipod now!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Marta and Pumpkin
Really sorry but don't think I'm going to make it - my head is fine - I didn't drink much by my standards it's just that it went to my head quickly because it's been so long.  I have however woken up coughing and spluttering and seem to have caught a bit of a cold so think I should have an easy day staying indoors.  Really sorry to miss it - hopefully next time.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Owenl - Sorry to hear you are not feeling so good today.  Keep yourself warm and cosy and take care xxx  

Marta - Will check on later to see if you are going to make it as dont want to head along if no-one is going to be there!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Owen, take it easy, you need to take care of yourself.
Pumpkin I have had a bit of a rough night, I have this ear/sinus thing which has been going on for ages and work tomorrow, I had a bit of a funny feeling in my ears yesterday and last night it was awful. I had to get up at 2am. I was standing in the kitchen and I realised the work surface was moving, but it was me, swaying, and I didn't even know I was doing it.  I am now a bit worried about making it worse    I was definitely going to put up with the ear thingy it if Owen was coming, just to be supportive, but if she is out of commission then perhaps we could reschedule and try for a time when more people can come.
Under any other circumstances I would be there, but I'm just not feeling the best.
I went to a thing yesterday where a lot of the women had a horrible cold and I wonder if the germs are affecting me. Wah!
Can anyone do next Saturday? I promise to be better (fingers crossed)! I could meet up at the same time, same place even if there are only a couple of us it will be nice.

Sparrow you are a star, I hope you have a nice time with your nephew. I hope your sister is feeling better soon. It's awful how these illnesses get a grip and never quite clear up, I blame the horrible damp weather.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

hi martakeithy - thanks for he message, sorry you are not feeling well either. Thats fine about rescheduling for another time.  You take care xxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Really sorry to hear you are feeling rough Owenl - I really hope your situation turns around and you get great news next week.

Hope you enjoy the CD pumpkin - my DH has taken to listening to it - bit concerned he might start producing follies but should be okay as he is usually asleep quite quickly!

Yesterday went well we got 6 eggs and got a call this morning to say that 5 were suitable for ICSI and 3 fertilised.  So we are really happy today.  DH was very relieved - he had been worrying all night but I had managed to not think about it too much.  We are back on Monday for transfer.  There was also a remarkable improvement in his SA yesterday count up from and average of 10-13 million in a number of tests last year and earlier this year to 22 million!  Morphology and motility were still too low but had improved as well.

Rubbish weather today but off into town soon for acupuncture.

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Just checking in to make sure you got the message Pumpkin. I was just about to jump on the bus in case you hadn't checked in. See you soon though.  

Mac that is great news, so are you back in on Monday for TX?


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

ARGGGG! Just lost a massive post!!   

Sorry I've not been around for a while, been taking some time out and trying to get my head together after all the immune results.  Got a follow up with DrTay on Friday, so will see what he's got to say for himself!

Sorry to hear the meet up been postponed - how about the Sat before Christmas?  Or will everyone be rushing around doing last minute shopping?  We could hold off till after Christmas.

Lisa - so sorry to hear your news hun     It'll take a bit of time to get through things, but you'll get there.  But try to remember that DH will be going through things at different times to you, so please be gently with each other.  He'll talk to you eventually, but might take time for him to get his head around things.  Big hugs   

Macgirl - Congrats on your wee embies, that great news!  Wishing you lots of luck for your ET on Monday and for your 2ww        Hope the acupuncture does the trick for you  

Marta - can't believe you're still suffering with sinus stuff - think its another trip to the Dr's for you.  Hope you're taking care of yourself     Think it might be better to wait till Jan for FET, especially if you're still feeling rotten.  If you want a natural FET, then its best not to try to fit it round everyone else - you need them to fit around you, if that makes sense  

Big hugs to Pumpkin, Nelly, Flash, AnneS, irishlady, Silver, Sparrow, Berry and anyone else I've forgotten!
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Just back from town, it was so busy.  I am glad I had actually finished my Christmas shopping it was so crowded the only quiet bit was the carpet dept in John Lewis so at least we got seen quickly!

Macgirl - Thats great news about the EC and your 3 embies.  Hope all goes well on Monday.  Had to laugh at your comment about your DH and the CD!!  I am going to listen to mine shortly and hope it helps on Tuesday.  

Owenl and Marta - Hope you are both looking after yourselves and taking it easy.  Sorry we didnt manage to meet up, look forward to rearranging soon.

Peanuts - Hi, hope your appointment on Friday goes well.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Macgirl - Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Good luck for tomorrow Mac I hope it all goes really well for you and you are in and out quickly.

Peanuts hi, I wondered where you had got to. It is such a lot to think about, trying to find the best treatment and balancing up the additional cost/stress of travel. Are you pretty much decided on your next course of action now?

I dug up the last meet-up dates this is what I could find:

Marta - 5th 12th or 19th no Sundays
Owen - 5th or Sat/Sun 19th/20th
Peanuts 5th 12th (but not ideal) or 19th
Pumpkin 5th or 12th is that a definate no for the 19th?
Irish 12th or Sundays 13th or 20th
Scotslass 5th or 19th
Anne I think you could do any of the dates.
Berry you will be away on the 12th could you do the 19th?



I don't have anything planned for this coming saturday


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I 'lost' the thread as I had not clocked that we got a new one - d'oh!
Sorry I missed the whole 'meet up' discussion, but was not able to make it either.
I just saw that it did not take place. Shame, but understandable. 

 to Owenl

 to macgirl!

Hug to you all!!

CA


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi
Still a bit choked but going back to work today.  Marta hope you are feeling a bit better now.  Pumpkin, sorry I missed you and Marta on Saturday.

Sat 19th - I might be able to make - won't know for a couple of days - possibly running a walk with a mate but hasn't been decided yet, otherwise sometime after Xmas would be good.

Peanuts - hope your immune tests went well and that your follow-up appt at RIE you get the answers you need to hear. 

Well here's my update - done a lot of talking with DH over weekend and come to following conclusions:

Have accepted that we only get one more shot at IVF which is now unlikely to be before end April 10.  Got to be prepared to move on from it if the outcome isn't what we want as we can't afford to go private.  Problem is we have nothing good going on in our lives at the moment, our marriage is stuck in a rut, he spends all his spare time in the garden which I don't enjoy, we don't have many friends, a very small family (no brothers and sisters and hence no nieces or nephews) so it's really just us and the dog.  We have realised that things are going to work out between us, we need to spend more time together, build new friendships, socialise more etc etc but at the moment this is proving difficult as my p/t job at Western General is shift work mostly evenings and weekends and therefore difficult to do sociable things.  I love hillwalking DH not so keen but I would like to get back to doing more of that and hopefully make new friends in process and if that happens I'll feel happier and hopefully will improve our marriage so have made the decision to look for a day job which will pay enough to enable me to give up the unsociable job.  I know it's not going to happen overnight but gives me something to focus on and in meantime DH has agreed to try and make more of an effort to show he wants to be with me.  
If IVF 3 is successful it will be a bonus but I don't think I can hold onto a job for another 6 months that would have suited me if I had kids but othersiwe is not an ideal job for my situation.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Owenl - Sounds like you had a tough weekend.  On the plus side at least you have been able to sit down and talk to your DH about how you are feeling and find ways to work round your problems and you have a plan.  IVF is such a tough thing to go through you need to be there for each other.  I hope that you find a new job soon that will mean that you and DH have more time to spend with each other and be able to go out and have some fun and make some new friends.  Although April seems a long way away it will give you time to get yourself prepared and ready for another go and hopefully you will be feeling more positive about everything else too.  Sending you lot of


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Owen it sounds as if all this has crystallised things and you can are having a timely review of things. I can really relate because I got into a rut after having DS and ended up losing touch with friends and just feeling generally isolated and wierd for a couple of years. Things have really turned around since I made a huge effort to get back into social things. TBH it will help you with a baby if you have things in place because it is easy to just stay at home for a year and go a bit ga-ga. Everyone has to make these kinds of decisions with or without children, eventually it will come back to you as an individual and what you want to do in life, what gives you pleasure and what makes you feel enthusiastic.
It sounds as if you are really laying firm foundations for where you want to go.


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the messages - today went well.

I was very anxious yesterday and went into meltdown!  We went out for a little while to do some shopping but I really was still a little tender and found I was quite slow getting about.  By the time I got home I burst into tears on the doorstep. All I could think was that we were only putting one embie back and what if the other 2 cannot be frozen and they just 'died'?  By this morning I was feeling that this just wasn't going to work.

This morning we were lying in bed and the phone rung - I just knew it was the hospital and panicked as I ran down the stairs to answer it.  It was the hospital but they were just calling to ask me to come in a little earlier than planned - phew!

When we got to the hospital they were great and the nurse took us through straight away as she knew I was very anxious and wobbly.  The embryologist came through and explained that we had 1 good embryo and 2 not quite so good!  His recommendation was to put 2 back to give us the best chance.  A few weeks ago we were told that we should only put one back as I have a bicorunate uterus and shouldnt risk a multiple pregnancy.  However it turned out that they had been discussing our case this morning and checked my HSG results and they decided they were happy to let us transfer 2 back if we were happy to do so.  So 2 it was and I must say I am so happy now and my PMA has returned. I in fact we both now feel that we have done everything we could.

It was great being able to see the embryo's on the screen before they went in and overall it was quick and painless.  I did need gas to calm me down at the start but I didn't need sedated thankfully!  All the staff were lovely and did their best to keep me relaxed.

Owenl - hope you can turn things round and be happier.  It does sounds like you need to get a job that you enjoy that is better for how things are now - we all put so much on hold while we are pursuing IVF but maybe we shouldn't.  Remember April is in the Spring when it sometimes said that IVF is more successful - I think because it is nature's time to conceive.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Macgirl - so pleased everything went well today.  Hope your little embies are getting comfy.  Take care xxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey everyone  
Just wanted to say Congrats to macgirl on being PUPO!!!!
Sending lots of      Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and we are celebrating a BFP!!!
Sporry for lack of personals - totally shattered  
Hugs to everyone    
xxxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Nelly and Pumpkin

Had no idea what PUPO meant but googled and love it!  I am PUPO and hopefully just P!   

Good luck Pumpkin for dummy ET today.

Am off for acupuncture soon - lets hope it helps with implantation!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi 

Owenl - I understand your situation very well, sort of what we are going through as well. I wish you the very best and that you find a way to make your life brighter and yourself happier. It can be done (apparently  ). Hopefully your next treatment will work though. Take care  .

Caroline


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Macgirl - congrats on being PUPO, good luck with the 2WW!!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Macgirl -contrats on being PUPO - hope the 2ww doesn't drive you  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for no personals, just about to head to 1st job of the day.  Wanted to let you all know I am feeling more positive now though, still looking at ways to leave my 3rd job - was dreading going in last night but it was all OK - if it wasn't weekend work I don't think it would bother me.

Going to We will Rock You with Mum on Saturday and then taking parents out for a meal at the Toby in the evening, looking forward to that.  What's everyone else up to this weekend?


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just to let you know I had my 7 week scan yesterday and all went well.  Seen the heartbeat, so amazing! The bean is so tiny though, just the one baby but we are so happy.

Thats me finished with the RIE now so waiting on my midwife appt and will then go to St Johns.  None of the usual nurses that we have dealt with over the years were there yesterday so that was quite sad as I probably won't see them again unless we go back to visit them with baby!!

Take care everyone
Fiona


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Fiona that's great news. Here's hoping for a lovely smooth, uneventful pregnancy. 

Owen you do sound more chilled, I agree you can't keep your life on hold, you will cope with a baby whatever your job situation and there's no point exhausting yourself in the meantime. 

Mac that's great news on being PUPO, congratulations! 

Peanuts I'm taking it that there isn't a great deal of enthusiasm for a pre-Christmas meet-up, since there haven't been many comments. Shall we just try for after Christmas? There are so many of us having treatment in the January/February time it might an opportune time to meet.
If anyone does fancy a coffee before Christmas at the weekend or an evening, I'm in.  

I'm feeling a lot better these days, can't believe I have been ill for so long, bit of a mega-workout for the immune system. I think it was partially due to the massive doses of hormones. Did anyone else experience ill-health after a couple of IVFs close together?


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well.

Macgirl - hope you are sitting with your feet up and relaxing  

Fiona - That is fantastic news, must have been amazing seeing the little heartbeat.  

Owenl - Sounds like you have a good weekend planned, hope you enjoy it.

Martakeithy - Glad you are feeling better.  Not sure about managing to meet up before Christmas.  I might be free on Saturday but not sure yet as we are meeting friends but dont know if its for lunch or dinner.  Cant do the week after as its my dads birthday.

Well I got some exciting news, despite a cyst still being there I am going to be starting stimms on the 7th January !!   Very excited and also very terrified!  They counted my follicles and said I had 7 on the right and 5 on the left.  Not sure whether that is good or bad, should have asked them but I was quite stressed and had my ipod on for relaxation so didnt actually hear anything they were saying, well I did hear the mention of cyst at which point I turned the volume up so i could drown out their voices and try and relax and not panic!!! It was after the scan was finished I had to ask my husband what they had said!!  So its all go!   Was in at work today to talk to my boss.  I am going to stay off work until after Christmas and then go back in January.  I feel a bit guilty as I am then going to be taking 2 weeks off for the IVF, going to use annual leave as I have accumulated quite a bit.  My boss was lovely about it all and very supportive which is great.  Feel I can relax a bit more as was getting really stressed about what I should do and when I should go back.  Final zoladex next week!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

great news Macgirl   and Fiona  

Owenl, pleased to hear you sounding more chirpy, I have heard we will rock you is brilliant so that is something nice to look forward to. We are going on the 19th and I cannot wait, though dh is wanting to go dressed as Freddie     

Pumpkin, that is good news, that number of follies sounds great and it is good to have a start date in your mind. All being well I will be 25th Jan, have pretx scan on Wed. Hot flushes started today     

Marta hopefully your immune system is back to its healthy self !!

Berry I think you are down to London this w/e so hope you get some answers and it is not too exhausting.

We had a wonderful trip to Barcelona, so love that city!! We were in tshirts and paddling in the Med - albeit briefly - on Tuesday, which seems ages ago already!!

Big hugs to you all


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Irishlady said:


> We had a wonderful trip to Barcelona, so love that city!! We were in tshirts and paddling in the Med - albeit briefly - on Tuesday, which seems ages ago already!!


We are not jealous!! Oh okay yes we are.

Great news Pumpkin and the number of follies you have to start with sounds fantastic - I only had about 2 or 3 each side. How great that you have an understanding boss. I debated long and hard about telling mine - in the end I decided it would be easier than lying - turned out he had been through it with his wife about 11 years ago (apparently took them 5 attempts). His advice was just to carry on as normal afterwards but then said I should do what felt right for me.

Have a good time at We Will Rock You Owenl. Not sure what we are doing this weekend - probably out for dinner and getting a Christmas tree. DH is planning some Christmas shopping - I think he regrets leaving it till Christmas eve last year and having to wait 45 mins in line at Multrees Walk to get me something at Links of London lol!!

Marta - glad you are feeling better. I know I am relatively new around here but I would come along for a coffee if I am able.

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Irish - Great to hear from you again.  Barcelona sounds lovely, somewhere I havent been but would like to go.  Sorry to hear about the hot flushes!  I have got used to mine now, last night I was saying to DH that it was strange I hadnt had any that evening, I sort of expect them now, I had several during the night to make up and now I am having one as I speak!   Hope all goes well with your scan next Wed xx

Macgirl - Yes I know I am very lucky having an understanding boss, I didnt expect her to be quite so supportive but she has been very good.  She offered me 2 weeks special leave for the IVF but I have decided in the end to use annual leave as I have still got a lot to take before the end of March.  How are you doing with the waiting? Its almost a week gone already!  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady- Yeah i'm in london on sunday. I'm s nervous, but it has 2 b done. Ohhh i'm glad u had a great holiday! You deserve it!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

how you all doing on this cold and frosty morning?   

Sorry I've been AWOL again, think I've been panicking about appt this morning as it means I'm finally going to have to make up my mind about what we're going to have to do about moving forward    Hopefully will feel better after this morning.

Lisa - I'm so glad you and DH have had a big chat through things    Its so hard sometimes as txt can take over our lives and isolate us from friends and family who can't understand what we're going through.  As you say the only way to get out of the rut is to have something to focus on and make you happy - you need to do something for yourself, but also something you and DH can do together so you can smile together  .  My DH was is a huge rut after our last cycle, thought he couldn't do anything else until we'd decided to stop txt or it was successful - but has realised that he can go mountain biking at the weekends and see his mates, even with everything else going on, so he's managed to get himself out of the rut, and its brought us closer together again.  Sending you and DH a massive   .  

Berry - have Pm'd you, sorry its taken so long   Good luck for the trip to London, will be thinking of you  

Macgirl - congrats on being PUPO!  What a time you've had, but hoping that you're taking it easy and relaxing on your 2ww   

Irish - glad you had a great time in Barcelona, sounds fab - not jealous at all!  

Pumpkin - fab news about starting txt in Jan!  Good luck for your last Zolly.  Think you now need to relax and enjoy Christmas and get yourself prepared for txt in Jan  

Marta - thinking a Jan meet up is looking likely then!  Really glad you're feeling better, you've had a rotten time of it    Hopefully it stays that way over Christmas!

Fiona - wow, congrats on your scan, thats great news.  Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy   

Anne - how you doing hun? You've been through such a hard year,but here's hoping 2010 is a better year fro us all!  

Off to the hosp, and then out for work Christmas lunch! 
Catch up soon
Dxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just popped on to see how everyone is.

Firstly cant believe I missed Fiona's post about the 7 scan - that is wonderful!  IKWYM about the nurses they are fabulous and I would be sad that I hadnt seen any familiar faces either.  I am sure they will love to see you go back with your baby.  When I was in for EC last Friday I could hear a couple of them in the hallway talking about going upstairs to see a baby.  One asked something about the baby (I think whether it was an IVF baby) and the reply was 'Don't know but it's a baby!' It made me chuckle as they obviously love nipping upstairs to see newborns!!

Hope you enjoy your Christmas lunch Peanuts!  I have just had a very disappointing baked potato!!  Hope it went well at the hospital.

Well that is me officially half way though the 2WW - by this time next we will know the outcome          Hoping we've got a Christmas stocking like this!!  


Fairly quiet weekend planned - putting up Christmas decorations and going to Harvey Nicks for dinner tomorrow night and watching Strictly!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello Everyone

Berry - Good luck for your London trip.  I hope that you get the answers you need and a direction of what to do next.  Hope that you also get a bit of time to enjoy London whilst you are there.     

Peanuts - Hope your appointment went well and you will be able to decide what to do next.   

Macgirl - Sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned.

I have had a quiet day, been busy sewing on my sewing machine, its amazing how time flies.  I really should be doing the ironing and some cleaning but I cant really be bothered     Good weekend planned, going to friends for lunch, my godson has been saving the jigsaw we gave him for his birthday until I could help him with it so that will be nice.  Then on Sunday off to my parents for dinner, they have been on holiday so will be good to catch up.  

Hi to Irishlady, Scotlass, AnneS, Fiona, Marta, Neave, Nellymac, owenl, Mol, Minihaha, and anyone else I have forgotten   to you all.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello all....

Pumpkin - that is great you are stimming on the 7th!  We will be cycle buddies after alll..

Berry - hope you get on ok in London...

Macgirl - thinking of you in the 2WW... fingers crossed..

Peanuts - hope your app went well today...

Fiona - congrats on your scan....!

Marta - hope you are feeling better and getting ready for FET...

Hello to Anne, Owen, Irish and Nelly and anyone else I missed...  too many to catch up on!

I am fine - was back at the RIE on Wednesday and start DR on Hogmanay.  First scan on 14th.  It was funny being back with dildo cam and the wee purple bag set me off in the car...  But onwards and upwards hopefully towards a baby...  xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Peanuts thankyou for your well wishes. I hope the appointment this morning went well and you feel a bit closer to a decision. It is hard not to put life on hold for AC (not air conditioning   ) Can't wait to hear  your news.

Sparrow, I can't believe you are off again on round two and hopefully the last round. How exciting, it does bring it all back doesn't it, but you have been nice and busy and getting on with life so you will be fine. I think, at least I'm pretty sure we won't be going for FET until my January AF, just don't feel up to it at the moment and would like to get back on my feet physically.
Do you have a schedule for EC and TX approximate?

Berry have a good time in London and don't worry.  

Pumpkin sounds as if you are going to be super busy this weekend, don't forget not to overdo it. Have a good time!

Mac have you made plans for the weekend yet? Sounds as if you are getting into the festive spirit. If you want to meet up at any time just send me a personal message and I will send you my phone number. Are you coping OK with the 2ww?

I think tomorrow we will be doing the usual routine Saturday stuff, must tidy the house it's a bomb-site. Sunday at work and next week is just nuts.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello  

Its been a quiet weekend on here!
Berry and Peanuts - hope all went well with your appointments   
Macgirl - How are you coping?  Are you back at work now?  Hopefully it will help take your mind off the waiting!  
Owenl- Hi, how are you?  Did you enjoy the theatre?
marta - You are probably right to get yourself back to full strength, you sound as if you have been feeling pretty ill for a while, hopefully 2010 will be a happy and healthy year for you  

I was back at my GP today and have been signed off until after the New Year so going to make the most of the time off and get back to full strength ready to start treatment in January.  I feel a bit guilty that I am only going to be back for a few weeks before I go off for my treatment.  As only a few people at work know about the IVF I am going to tell people that I am using up annual leave that I have accumulated whilst I have been off and that I am getting my hall decorated so need to be off, it is all true, although we are hoping to have the hall decorated early January before I have EC but they dont need to know that!   Its all starting to slow sink in and its really exciting.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Pumpkin, I knoooow! Where has everyone been?? I was on last night and nothing and I didn't really have much to add to that. You take it easy, it's going to be cold so I don't want you overdoing it and sledging down all the hills next week. It's supposed to snow on Friday. Can you imagine all the kids coming out of school on Friday afternoon if it does! Yipppeeee!
Apparently today is the Royal Mail's busiest day - have you all done your parcels/card? I haven't!


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Just popping in to say   to you all!

   CA


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Ahhh, just lost a big post.
It's been a really crap week, can't get much worse.  Thursday on way to work, a woman drives into the back of my van while I'm parked at traffic lights.  Had the car inspected at insurance approved garage today and they are putting in an estimate to insurers.  In meantime got the van back as it is driveable but will probably need to pay excess cost and claim back from the driver of the other car.  Then I get home to find computer has broken and DHs attempt to reboot has resulted in deleting all our files and he didn't take a backup, so lost everything I have on computer and paid out £450 to get new computer and back online.  Friday I get another blood test at RIE and result in as expected BFN.  Friday afternoon one of my clients for the dog walking informs me she's feeling the pinch and will have to reduce my services from 4 to 2 days a week so no chance now of giving up Western General Job as finances have taken a severe cut for the moment.  
The theatre with my Mum was good and then the meal later on at the Toby with both my parents was a good evening but in the morning, my Mum started her usual having a go at me for something really stupid and I could feel my stress levels rising and I couldn't let her talk to me like that so I had a go back at her.  She ended up in tears telling me I'm always shouting at her, I told her she's always having a go at me and we were both in tears and I tried to tell her I love her and give her a hug but she wouldn't accept this and demanded my Dad take her home.  I tried phoning her later in the evening, she said she was fine and she wouldn't talk about it but I still feel upset about the whole thing.  Then I get a text later in the evening to say that my friend's dog has died in a freak accident when she fell in the river.
Today I am supposed to be at work but I woke up this morning with a pounding headache, stomach cramps and feeling very depressed so phoned in sick with a sore throat excuse.  Feel bad now as not long back at work after IVF and things are busy and I can't afford to take time off.  So back tommorrow and hopefully this week will be better.

Pumpkin - how exciting that you are starting tx in January.  You look after yourself on the run up and try not to worry about the time off work, I'm sure it will all work out for the best

Macgirl - hope the 2ww doesn't drive you crazy.  Probably good to be back at work to take your mind of things.  When is your test date?  Sending you loads of p 

Sparrow - hope the D/R goes well - starting on Hogmanay can't be much fun though.

Dawn - how did it go at your hospital appt.  Do you know where you go from here?

Irish - your trip to Barcelona sounded fab.  Nice to get a break away at this time of year.  We Will Rock you was brill by the way, I think you'll enjoy the show when you go on 19th

Berry -hope your weekend in London goes well and you manage to have some fun around hospital visit

Marta - how are you doing, are you feeling any better?

Hi to anyone I've missed.  Sorry for my rant, I think the time of year is making me worse, my SAD is finally kicking in and it's kicking in big time.  Roll on end of Feb and a week's holiday in sunny Lanzarote.

think I'll phone RIE and see if i can get a follow-up appt this time round and maybe even consider the counselling service.  With only one more shot at IVF and with it being so far away I want to know what all my options are beforehand.

Off to write some Xmas cards, must get them posted this week.


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Marty - sorry didnt see your message til yesterday so was too late!  Have pm-ed you anyway.

Pumpkin - hi good news that you have got time to recover over christmas.  Good luck on decorating your hall - we just had our done before I started treatment and it looks fab

Sparrow - good luck for starting DR and all the best for this cycle.

The 2ww was going swimmingly until last night - couldn't get to sleep and then woke in sweats but was really cold.  Also had a really bad headache yesterday afternoon - like I imagine a migraine and whole head hurt - so had a lie down for a while.

My heart sunk this morning when I went to the toilet and saw some blood when I wiped (sorry TMI).  It was a tiny, tiny amount of mostly brown and dark red.  It was like the amount you could get on the tip of a needle and after a couple of wipes it was completely gone. It has not come back yet though  blood - looked like old blood and I am getting sensations in my left side at the moment.

Normally when my period is due to start I get some spotting but not like this I dont think.  Usually it is watery and bright reddish pink so am holding onto a thread of hope that it is impantation bleeding but TBH I am terrified and feel sick.  I think it is nerves rather than morning sickness.  I can barely face eating (managed a banana and a little soup to try to stop me shaking) and I can't concentrate on work - which is not good as have deadlines to make today. 

Today is 10 days past EC, 7 days past transfer.  OTD is Friday.  

I read that implantation bleeding is common but worry that we tend to use it as false hope.  God I need my PMA back!! 

I hate this..........


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Owen - sorry our posts crossed.

Sorry to hear you are having such a bad time.  Hope you manage to sort things out with your Mum soon.  Something good needs to happen soon surely?


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Macgirl - it sounds good to me.  10 days past EC sounds like implantation bleed, it's too early for AF.  Sending   to you.


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

owenl said:


> Macgirl - it sounds good to me. 10 days past EC sounds like implantation bleed, it's too early for AF. Sending  to you.


I do hope so  - got a real nippy feeling in my left side at the moment a bit different than a cramp.

Thanks you ahve given me some hope!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Guess I spoke too soon about it being very quiet!

Owenl - Sending you lots of    , you sound like you have had a terrible time.  Why is it that when one bad thing happens, it all seems to happen.  I hope everything starts looking up for you soon.  You just keep thinking about that lovely holiday in the sun.  Thats terrible about your friends dog, she must be devastated.  Hope everything sorts out ok with your mum.

Macgirl - I have heard of other people talking about implantation bleeding, it does sound too early to be AF so I would take it as a good sign and the niggling feeling is probably them embedding in.  PMA PMA !!  It is all sounding good.

Marta - I hope its not going to snow on Friday, I have my work Christmas night out.  Its on the other side of town and dont really want to sledge or ski  there as I was hoping to wear a dress!!

Anne - Hi, how are you?

Well today I have been pottering around the house.  Thought I had better dust before putting up the Christmas cards!  I also just got a new kitchen mixer and thought I had better try it out so have just made some lovely cupcakes, they are delicious and I made some bright pink icing to go on them!!!  Yum Yum.  Have also been doing some sewing, I got a sewing machine a few months ago and I am just loving it.  My recent project is making teddy bears and bunnies!  I have made some for gifts but I am thinking I might start selling them so looking into websites like Etsy where you can sell handmade gifts.  Thinking it might be good to have a little income when I am on maternity leave in the future    The only problem is I get carried away and the other day DH came home and I realised that I had spent the whole day either sewing or on the computer!! Oops!!  Good job he doesnt expect his dinner on the table


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Pumpkin

Am very impressed with the cake making and sewing.  I was eyeing up a sewing machine on offer in Hobbycraft on Friday night and was thinking of asking DH to get me it for Christmas but wasn't sure and he went shopping for my pressies on Saturday so too late now!

I did have a Kitchenaid food mixer on my wish list but doubt I have got that as it was well over our pressie budget!!  One of my colleagues makes fabulous cupcakes with bright pink icing which is just scrummy.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Macgirl - I shall send you a virtual cupcake through the computer    Hope you enjoy it xxxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Great timing - I am just sat on the sofa with a cuppa!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
hope you are all in tip-top health and bouncing with energy.

Owen Ooooh no! You are having a stinker of a time. I would be howling! What a nightmare with the car, such a pain. I'm glad it is still drivable. On the plus side people will stay out of  your way, they might think you are a crazed road-rager who bashes up other cars. See if you can practice looking enraged when you are driving, you might get a clear path all the way to work.  
That is so sad about your friend's dog, oh how awful for her. It's a good job she has you to understand, not everyone 'gets' being upset about animals.
Sorry about the negative, this is a crazy time and you will be all over the place emotionally, you really really need to give yourself time to grieve and take it easy. Do you have much time off over Christmas? Making positive arrangements to see a counsellor and also have a follow-up meeting at the ERI is a good idea though, to have something to focus on.
It sounds like a mixed time with your mum. Does she know about the fertility treatment?
If you want to go for a coffee on Saturday I could still come out, I don't know if that helps, but just in case you feel as if you need to get out or anything.    

Pumpkin OK you can wear your dress (but pack wellies and a spade in your teeny clutch purse - just in case!) 

Mac you know it could be implantation it is possible up to ten days after implantation so you never know. Fingers crossed six times (which is very uncomfortable  )    

One more week to go until holidays, can't wait!!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to send u a post 2 let u all know how yesterday went. I am in th train coming bk come just now. 

Yesterday went well, we spoke about what I thought we would speak about and coverd mmostly everything that had 2 be discussed. DH and I got sent for blood tests (dh had 5 and i had a whopping 14! there were more that 14 but the nurse said 14 large and she didnt tell me how many  small, i think there was about 4 or 5 small too. - when i say large i mean double the size that the GP usually takes!!) So now its just a waiting game for us. The Dr told us that the reason for our failures could b 1 of 3 things. 1) an abrnormality in the womb (which i have had blood taken for to confirm- but as i had a hystoscopy (spelling) and it was all clear it looks like that should b ok, however, if the bloods all come bk clear then i have to have a womb biopsy as there must b a problem. 2) a chromasonal abnormality (dh has had his check and his are normal, we r waiting on my results from GP) 3) An Immune Issue (which i think it is  - bloods will confirm and then hopfully i can get the drugs to fix it ASAP and presto a baby will come!!    

Hope you all are doing ok, i need to read up on all the posts as i have not really been on FF much! Take care all 

Berry xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Berry - Glad that everything went well down in London, sounds like they are really good and thorough, do you have any blood left?  You poor thing, you'll be feeling rather faint after all that!  Hope you get some answers back quickly and its something that they can easily treat. xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Berry it does sound a lot of blood, do you look a bit pale now. You will have to eat lots of eggs and pate to get your iron levels back up again. I bet you can't wait to hear the results and have more information.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

pumpkin & marta - thanks   I cant wait till i get all the results, i was told it will take about 10 days - but thats right bang on xmas day... so i guess i will have 2 wait till after new year   ohh well i hope its worth the wait!!!! xxxx

Marta- i'm always pale!  but i was realllly pale yesterday! xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Why does everything related to IVF involve waiting  We should be experts in it with all the practice!  Take care and get back to full strength Berry xx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

pumpkin-pie said:


> Why does everything related to IVF involve waiting We should be experts in it with all the practice!


You are not kidding Pumpkin!!!!!!! We got our GP to refer us in May last year and following the initial tests we were referred to the IVF clinic in March and that is us just (almost) at the end of our first (self funded) treatment. 18 Months!!!!!!Sorry you started me off...............  Of course this week feels like 18 months again so e3ven if I am an expert I am no good at it lol!. Only 3 days to go . More teeny spots this morning to mess with head again. Was going to call the hospital but never got around to it as had busy day.

Marta - Thank you for crossing your fingers 6 times!

Berry - can't believe the number of blood tests you had - so unfair you have to travel all the way to London to get these. Good luck on the results though. I suppose this is the time you want them to find something that they can easily treat so that 'presto a baby will come' (liked that bit he he!!)

Is there anything other than parcetamol that we can take in 2ww - I have horrible headache today that the parcetemol won't shift. I probably need to drink some more water too.


----------



## KirstyLouise (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey girls,

mind if I join in?  I've been at ERI for 2 years - tests, treatment for endo, 2 icsi cycles.

2ww is driving me nuts already - and I'm only on day 6.  At least ERI tests pretty early compared to some but time is dragging like never before. 

  to everyone.

Kirsty x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

was catching up with everyone and thought I share this little comment with you, which I think fits so well with infertility, testing and treatment:

Hurry up and wait!!!



CA


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Kirsty, welcome to the board, I think you will find us a friendly lot    Thats great you are almost halfway through the 2ww.  Hoping the rest goes quickly and you get that BFP. What day is your test day? It must be close to Christmas.  Wishing you lots of luck and look forward to hearing your good news xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just needed to have a little moan to some folk who'll understand (hopefully!). 

I have a an old friend from way back who got married about 3 years ago. He's about the same age as me (so's his wife) so they started trying pretty quickly. It didn't work out for them and they were told they'd need to do IVF. Turns out they have had an NHS go cos where they live the waiting list is tiny and they just make it into the age range. He was telling me about this in October, saying they were having the cycle in Nov/Dec and I said that was quick and he said "well we've been waiting since April, six months is a long time" in a snippy voice. I couldn't hold back from saying "try six years!", but was mainly sympathetic - although got none back. Can't believe the difference from our situation, where we had to ASK to go on the list and were told that it was 3 years and I'd probably never get to the top because I'd hit the age limit before I got to the top of the list - which is exactly what happened.

He's a good, good friend, honest, but I think it's just hard for him to see past his own situation. I also get on really well with his wife and like her a lot. But I've just heard from a friend that today is their test day and I'm now terrified about the result. Of COURSE, I want the best for them and they really deserve good luck - but you know how it is. We're being inundated with Xmas cards full of pics of other folks kids, this is the time of year I would have had my first it hadn't mc-ed (would be 6 years old now!), and I'm afraid I'm feeling very, very sorry for myself and awfully jealous of all the lucky folk with kids this Christmas. Not good!

Anyway -moan over (though I may be back if I get word of a BFP!). Hope you lot are coping better with the "joys" of Christmas than I am  !

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh Jan, I know where you are coming from. It is so hard receiving cards from people whose families are growing and we are still the same.

A friend called the other night who has been through a lot - 4 msc - but successfully had a wee boy last month. The whole time she was on the phone I could hear the wee one suckling and gurgling and could not concentrate on the conversation one bit.  I am sure she didn't realise what she was doing but already I can feel her forget what it was like to be without a baby. She was telling me in detail how much weight he had put on etc, and tbh I don't care!!

xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Caroline -really like your comment  

xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Berry glad you had a productive time in London and hope you get results soon and then you can start to plan.

Kirsty -   and hope the time goes quickly during the dreaded 2 ww  

Pumpkin - how are you doing?? 

I was back at ERI today for scan to check if zol is working, fortunately it is but now have a second cyst on left ovary but small so just to leave it.  I go back on 19th Jan and start stimming on 21st...I didn't expect to feel excited about it but I do. Once Christmas is out of the way it will come round quite quickly. Just can't believe we are starting 3rd cycle     

lots of love and     to you all   (isn't he cute??!!) xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

What a time everyone is having!

Irish – wow, stimming next week already!  I was exited reading your post, so think you’re allowed to be excited too!  Keep up the PMA and lots of luck for stimming over Christmas.    

Jan – Oh hun, I remember you saying about this guy before, there is just so much that’s unfair about IF, and Christmas makes it much harder between buying pressies for everyone else’s kids or getting photos through the post.  Plus its such a reminder about our losses.  Sending you both a massive hug   and hoping your trip to the states gives you something exciting to look forward to next year.

AnneS – completely agree with your wee statement – it feels like that’s what I’ve been doing for 4 years!  How you doing hun?

Kirsty – welcome to our wee thread hun.  Wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww, when your OTD?   

Mac – I hope you’re hanging in there hun.  I know its hard, but so many girls have a little bit if spotting and go on to have BFP’s so try to keep positive.   

Berry – glad your appt went well.  What did you think of DrG?  Hopefully you and DH can find Christmassy things to keep you occupied until you get your results.  Any news from your GP results yet? 

Pumpkin – I think you should be making cupcakes for us all!!!  Very impressed with your sewing, sounds like a great business idea.  Have vision of you skiing across the city with lots of bunny rabbits!!  

Owen – Oh hun, so sorry you’ve had such a rotten time of it, sending you massive hugs  .  Why does everything happen at once, especially at Christmas!   Have you tried to write a letter to your mum to let her know how you’re feeling?  I know it might be hard, but might help to break the ice again?  DO NOT feel bad about taking a sick day, other people take them for a paper cut, and you’ve been through so much recently.  I can recommend the counselling service at ERI, I see Jeanette, who’s lovely.  It’s a bit strange to start, but worth giving it a go for at least 3 sessions to get some good out of it.  Take care and more big hugs!   

Marta – Are you feeling any better hun?  Can’t wait for hols either! 

As for me – my appt went ok on Friday, Dr was very nice and went through everything thoroughly, but still can’t recommend them doing anything differently.  SO think we’ll definitely head somewhere else, and try something different next tiem round.  Just need to decide whether to go to London for the whole lot or try GCRM with other drugs from London Dr. – Decisions, decisions – unfortunately me and DH are crap at making decisions!!  

Big hugs to anyone I’ve forgotten and catch up soon  
Dx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Peanuts - good luck with that decision.  I agonise for weeks over choosing a holiday so cant imagine how long it would take me to make a decision like that.

Irish - feeling excited is good!  Hope Christmas proves to be a good distraction and helps the time fly by.

Jan - totally understand how you feel - don't think I would have been able to bite my tongue though   And I too would be terrified by the result - sometimes I don't recognise the bitter person I can be.

Kirsty - hi and good luck with the remaining 8 days - are you testing Christmas eve?  eek!

Anne - Hurry up and wait indeed covers it!!

Am still hanging on - about 40 hours to go to Friday but hey who's counting    Feeling positive because I really think I have been able to feel the embies implanting the last couple of days.  Also feeling sick today but not morning sickness - like my heart is in the pit of my stomach or my stomach is full of butterflies, am sure my blood pressure must be higher than normal especially when I go to the loo!  Headaches are persisting too - probably stress!!  Am too scared to do a home test so will just have to wait

I wish I could sleep from now until Friday.......but I have work Christmas lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Dawn it is 21st Jan not Dec  

Mac keep up the PMA and hope the next 40 hours fly by!!  

Owen sorry I feel bad I didn't 'speak' to you in my last post.  I was so sorry to read what you are going through and hope you can start to communicate with your mum again soon. Dh and I went to counselling and dh in particular found it really helpful. Though we saw rebecca who I didn't really warm too. Take care     

xx


----------



## KirstyLouise (Feb 22, 2009)

Evening girls,

I'm with you on the baby-thing - when we started ttc none of our siblings had kids - now there are 3 plus one on the way.  All of whom I love dearly, but it is a little stab in the heart when you get the news.  Haven't really admitted that before.

Irishgirl - how're you finding Zoladex? Worst part of treatment by far.  Apart 2ww of course!

Macgirl - mega   to your embies    

My OTD is 23rd. So Christmas is going to be extra-emotional either way.  I'll be happy if I make it that far - AF arrived 9 days after ET last time :-(  However positive thinking is the rule of the day    !

Kxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, its been busy on here today!  

Well I am off for my final zoladex tomorrow morning - then the countdown begins.  Glad that Christmas is coming up because time is going to whizz by and I will be starting stimms before I know it.  At the moment feeling very upbeat and excited, not sure how long that will last!!  Had another acupuncture today, nice and relaxing although a few points were a bit nippy.

Macgirl - not long to go now!  Hang in there, hope your headache goes soon.  What time do you go for your blood test is it first thing?

Kirsty - Hope you are going to have an early Christmas present and a great celebration.

Irish - Sorry to hear about the cyst, hope it disappears itself or at least doesnt get in the way of treatment.  Not long to go now! Hoping that 2010 will be your year  

Peanuts - Hope you and DH can come to a decision about where to go for treatment, its a tough decision  

Silver - Sending you   , its always hard especially when people arent very understanding.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello everyone  

Just wanted to wish Macgirl all the best for tomorrow, look forward to hearing your news tomorrow xx  

I had my final zoladex today, went well, wasnt sore at all.  Also had my swine flu jab, that was a different story and I have a sore arm now!!  have my work christmas night out tomorrow so looking forward to that.  Its starting to feel like Christmas with all this snow! Not long to go now. Hope everyone has been good for santa


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, just come on here as on nightshift at WGH and it's quiet at the moment and read all the lovely messages from everyone on my Happy Birthday Board - really cheered me up.

Things are improving a little this week.  In a nutshell my van is now getting fixed as other driver has admitted liability excess will be waived and I'll get courtesy vehicle in the meantime. 

I had a lovely meal out with day job work at lunch-time at the Basement, service was really slow but good food, had a couple pints of beer and then got home around 5pm to flowers from DH.  Went to bed for a few hours as on nightshift tonight - was dreading it but it's been OK so far with not many calls or visits to organise but I'm feeling a bit tired now

My Mum is now talking to me again - she won't discuss what happened but did phone me to wish me a Happy Birthday today and we had a little chat about general things - she's still coming up for Xmas so I suppose things are OK but I prefer to talk about things and get problems resolved not sweep them under the carpet so it's a tad annoying.  

I'm off out on Saturday to celebrate my birthday properly.  DH taking me for a meal and then we are off to the Jam House with some friends for a few hours.  

I have my follow-up with RIE on 25th Jan, they said I could organise counselling then if I felt I needed it so I might just do that.

Macgirl - hope you get good news tommorrow, it's sounding positive to me

Pumpkin - hope your arm is better tommorrow and hope enjoy your works night out

Irish -  good luck with your next tx and hope the cyst doesn't cause any problems

Kirstylouise - hi and welcome to the board.  Good luck for your OTD on 23rd.  Hope it's a good present for xmas.

Peanuts - hope you and DH can work through this tough decision together.  My DH is crap at making decisions - always tells me it's ultimately up to me - very helpful.

Berry - hope you are coping with the waiting game for your results

Hi to everyone else.

If anyone up for it, a meetup for the New Year would be good.  Any Saturday afternoon after 1pm is good.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Macgirl really hope this is your time    

Owen pleased to hear you sounding better. Enjoy your proper birthday celebrations tomorrow. We are off to see We will rock you and I can't wait   !! Pleased to hear you are talking to your mum again.

Would be lovely to meet up in January how about the 16th??

  xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Kirsty - so agree with you re. zol I will have had 6 lots this year and I hope that is it.  Just feel like my body hasn't been mine for most of this year -       the one on the 29th Dec is my last one ever   

Hope you are coping ok with the 2ww   

xx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi girls
been catching up with all posts so its not just me who is finding this time of year hard 
just want 2 say hope everyone has a good xmas
has everyone done there shopping? im all finished makes a change as im usually a last min preson lol  
luv michelle xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Was just popping in to see if any news from Macgirl but will pop back again later.

Michelle - Hi, how are you doing?  I have done all my Christmas shopping and this week I got it all wrapped up.  Not long till Christmas now. 

Owenl - Enjoy the rest of your birthday celebrations, glad things with your mum and your van have improved.  Hope you can put 2009 behind you and wishing that 2010 will be a much happier year for you   

Well off to do some sewing and then I really ought to do some housework!   Off tonight to my work night out, we are just going for a meal, there are going to be about 20 of us, so looking forward to catching up with people.

Hope everyone has a fab weekend


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Owen that sounds much better, all that good stuff happening and you sound a lot more cheery. I have just come back from work and it was dead, I hope it continues to be nice and slow at your work, especially if you are feeling tired.  

Mac where are you? I hope it is good news for you!!   

Pumpkin I reckon your arm will be fine soon. Quite a few people have said the same thing to me about the flu jab, but it didn't last long - the sore arm. It really is quite pretty isn't it, the snow, well I say snow, it is more like little hailstones where I am. We can all go sledging up Holyrood can't we!!

Michelle, well done, you are very good being so organised. I haven't got much, but I do know what I want to buy, it's still in the shop though. Hmm!

Irish it is hard isn't it, taking all this stuff. Do you feel it has affected you physically? I can do the 16th where do you fancy? 

Kirsty sending you and your little ones lots of positive vibes.    

Almost time for my hollies to start, one more day at work and then I'm freeeeeee! I have a cold, but it is just one of those normal ones where you go atchoo and drink lemsip.
I had counselling as well Owen, with Rebecca, wasn't sure about her, but you can go at any time you don't need to wait until you have been back in.


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi - sorry girls was too devastated to post yesterday.    

Unfortunately AF arrived early on Thursday morning so didn't even make it to test day.  I am absolutely heartbroken - I really thought it was looking good but it wasn't to be.  Going to the hospital this morning (well yesterday morning now) for the blood test was horrible.  When I called for the results and to make a follow up appointment  the nurse said oh am really sorry it is not good news and asked me if I was expecting that - No S**T YES I WAS!!! - you really think they would have put a note beside my results to say my AF had arrived.  I was only really wanting to find out what the levels were (under 5 apparently so a complete and utter no).  She also asked if I had any frosties for a frozen transfer - NO I DON'T!  Don't they check before they ask questions like that.  I actually phoned on Thursday morning at 8am to ask if I could go for bloods early since AF had arrived but they said they would rather I didn't - I just wanted closure and not have to wait another 24 hours - should have just went anyway.

They have put me back on waiting list but cannot believe that we have to wait until July (even though self funding) so am now angry (again) at the pathetic fertility provisions NHS Lothian provide.  Was offered a follow up appointment in February with a doctor whose name I didn't recognise (actually it could have been the one who did the ET as I didn't get her name) - when I asked if we couldn't see the consultant we had before they said of yes he has an appointment on 15 January - so why not offer that in the first place - why keep making the process take longer and longer.  We were referred by our GP in May 2007 and that is us only had our first cycle because the tests took so long to organise - -aaaaaaaaarrrrgh!  I could scream - time is not exactly on our side (as they told us).  ps - I don't want to sound like I was moaning about the staff - all the doctors and nurses we had were lovely.

Feeling a bit better tonight (aided by a small trip into town with some self medication) but I'd give anything to be back at the DR stage and full of hope right now!  

Sorry for the rant - will catch up with everyones personals soon.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh mac I am so so sorry   to hear your news.

I can sympathise you as my af started 2 days before test date and I really didn't want to have to wait and go in and then make the call. Again I was asked if I had any frosties, and if I was expecting that result.  I really wish they would have taken time to read the notes first, it is difficult enough going through it.

Feel free to rant away that is what we are here for 

lots of love to you both     xx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Macgirl I'm sorry to hear your result   
You rant away - we've all done it!!!  That's the great thing about this thread, we can all sympathise!!!
Try and take some positives from all this tho...  You now know how your body reacts to the different drugs, and when you have your next tx, it will help!  All 3 of my tx's were different, learning something from the previous one.
You take time out to grieve, try and enjoy Christmas and New Year and look forward to next year, it will be your turn!!!!!!  
Sending you and dh lots of    
xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Macgirl, I am so sorry, i was so hoping that the result was going to be different and then was really worried yesterday when you hadnt posted.  Sending you lots of   .  That is so hard as well that you have to wait so long before trying again even when you are self funding.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm so sorry Mac that is a nightmare for you. I know it's been said, but we really do understand how frustrating and tiring and sad this all is. I wish none of us had to be on here.
It must feel like an eternity, waiting until next year.    
Take time to look after yourselves and give yourselves time and space to grieve and start to move on.

Have you considered going abroad for treatment at all - we did and the waiting lists were either short on non-existant, and it can cost the same or a lot less than here? PM me if you want to ask anything.
However, I don't recommend rushing into treatment too quickly, it is good to give your body a chance to recuperate, those huge doses of hormones can't be good for us.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Macgirl- i'm so so sorry. This whole journey is so so hard on us, keep strong. The thing that helps me get though my bad patches is my DH, i remember no matter what i will always have dh by my side and thats the main thing. xxxx

AFM- i got all the results from my gp (level 1 tests) everything is normal.   However, the doctor in london did say that 9 times out of 10 the level 1 tests will come back as normal. So i'm really glad i went to london for those tests. I should get the london results bk just after xmas (unless everything is really delayed cos of the holidays) I have not really been posting much on FF as i'm trying to be 'normal' just now... even though all i actually do think about is when i will have a baby   

I hope ur all doing well and i'm thinking of you all!! 

Berry xxx


----------



## KirstyLouise (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey girls,

I didn't make it to test date as AF arrived yesterday - full on so no kidding it was implantation bleeding.  Lots of crying and hugging - lots better today although 'fragile' as DH would describe me...i.e. don't say anything which might remotely upset her if you know what's good for you.

Macgirl - my wholehearted sympathies are with you.  And I totally concur - I just wish I could start down-regging again tomorrow and get on with things.  The idea of 3 months of nothing, 3 months of horrid zoladex (which makes me quite nutty) before we can even start again makes me want to scream.  Not due at hospital until Wed - dreading it.

x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Kirsty - So sorry to hear your news.  Nothing I can really say but just want to send you lots of   .

Macgirl - Hope you are ok, sending you   

Berry - Hope the time passes quickly till you get your results


What a lot of snow this weekend!  We had a real nightmare drive out to my parents in West Lothian yesterday, got part way along the motorway when the snow started and then it was total whiteout and the cars were skidding all over the place.  Eventually got to my parents in one piece and ended up staying over and coming back today when the roads were better.  Its certainly feeling Christmassy now.


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your messages - feeling a bit better after the weekend.  Could do without being back at work today but got a few things to tie up before Christmas break.  I think we are going to look at going to GCRM for next cycle since they have just  opened their satellite office in Edinburgh so would only need to travel to Glasgow for EC/ET. Thinking maybe around March/April though have no idea what their waiting times are but I know cant wait til July (or at least I can't bear the thought of it).  A good friend said in her e-mail last night that July will come around soon enough but she doesnt know what it felt like to wait since March for this attempt.  I think I said below that GP referred us in May 2007 - it was actually 2008 but that still felt like a lifetime.  Friends with kids think it is great for us as we can go out for dinner every weekend and go on exotic holidays but they dont realise how much it puts your life on hold and that it is difficult to plan anything.

Kirsty - I am so sorry to hear that your AF arrived too.  Nothing really helps at the moment though DH and I did some planning at the weekend (things to do while we wait for next cycle and a budget to get our savings up again for next shot) which is helping me to move on a bit.  What is the Zoladex for?

Pumpkin - I recall a nightmare drive like that in a whiteout many years ago down to the Borders.  I was fine until the black car I was following turned off the road and then coming out of a little village I braked a touch too hard and spun towards an oncoming car.  Thankfully I didnt hit it but I was a nervous wreck until I got to my destination.  I was in my little old mini and didnt even have a mobile phone in these days!!!

Berry - good luck on the results - hope you get some constructive news soon.

Marta - thanks for the suggestion on going abroad.  I may PM you for more info.  IVF in Barbados would go down quite well just now!!!  Especially if I got a couple of months of work on a beach while it was happening!  Wonder if it is too late to ask Santa!!!

Sorry cant get through all the personals need to go to a meetings!! So hello to Owen, Irish, Peanuts, Nelly and Michelle.


ps - I see there was a suggestion of a meet up on 16th January - I would be up for that.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Kirsty and Macgirl - sorry to hear that your AF arrived - I know how you both feel, it's so hard to come to terms with the fact that tx hasn't worked and the waiting game just makes everything so much more difficult having to put your life on hold indefinately hoping for it to work.  Next May seems like an eternity to me to wait for my 3rd final attempt before I have to accept it's not to be.

Pumpkin - I used to live in West Lothian and it can get pretty wild out there on the roads.  Probably was best staying over at your Mum's and coming back the next day.  don't know why everyone dreams of a white christmas - it's a nightmare for me having to get to work by bus instead of taking my bike.  

Meal on Saturday night was great but Jam House we were packed in like sardines and not my scene at all.  Still had a reasonable weekend with a few organised walks and it's pretty in the snow even though I nearly fell a few times on the ice.

Does anyone know what the follow-up at RIE involves?  Got an appointment for 25th at 3.30pm, I'm taking the day off work to go but don't want DH to have to take day off unless it will be beneficial to him.  I know he would go if I wanted him to for support but he won't offer to go go unless I ask him to, and given that he'll need to take more time off work and probably won't ask anything when we are there I'm not sure if I should just go myself or not.

If there is a meet up on Sat 16th I am up for it.  Going to see Stomp that evening but could meet for lunch or something.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry Kirsty to read your post and sorry to hear it has to be prolonged as you are due at the clinic on Wed. The waiting is endless as well. I consider myself quite impatient but this has definitely taught me to try and be more patient!!

Owen you asked about the follow up appt. I got some good questions from one of the ff boards think it was the negative cycle one. Though when I saw Dr Thong I felt that he didn't really answer my questions or gave me cryptic answers! Dh came with me, which I found quite helpful as he stayed more focused than me in asking questions. It really threw me when Dr T said on paper my tx looked so good that he wished it had been a positive result, well that just set me off     I also found it quite hard going back to ERI, so dh helped me with this. 

16th Jan seems to suit a few people. Should we do lunch or coffee in town? Think someone mentioned Starbucks overlooking the Castle for the previous meet up, so could do that? 

We have still got loads of snow and can't see it melting anytime soon. Hope everyone is staying nice and warm  

Can't wait till I finish on Wed for Christmas  

Got to go and do the dishes but big hugs to you all   

xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info Irish, will have a look on the boards.  Don't even think I know the Dr that I'm seeing for follow-up "Dr Dayoub, anyone know who he is?

Starbucks suits me for a coffee and bite to eat on 16th.  Can do any time from 1pm.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
just popping in quickly, but wanted to say how sorry I am about the negative Kirsty. You must feel awful. Take it easy and give yourself time to grieve.    Then lots of pampering for you.

Owen I think Dr Dayoub is a she. I'm pretty sure she is the doctor I had for TX and a few scans and my follow-up. She is fine, not the most effusive character, but she will answer your questions and not patronise. How are you? Have you been sledging down Corstorphine hill with your dogs?  

I can do 1 - 1:30 on the 16th at Starbucks.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Macgirl - Glad you are feeling a bit better and have got a plan.  The waiting is so hard isnt it.  

Owenl - Not sure who that Dr is, we have seen Dr Kini, Dr Thong and two female doctors (cant remember their names).  

Irish - How are you doing?  I am keeping warm with the flushes!!  

I could meet up for a little while on the 16th.  I have got a facial booked, a wee treat before EC which should be the following week, I cant remember what time that is but think its maybe around 2pm so could meet up for coffee or lunch. Will be nice to meet people and put names to faces.


----------



## KirstyLouise (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey girls,

thanks for your lovely thoughts - they really do help.  Feeling a bit more normal and like macgirl, making lots of plans.  DH is being a total star.  It'll last a couple more days before he gets bored so I should really make the most of the attention.

Zoladex is a 4-weekly implant which releases similar drugs to down-regging one and is used to shrink/calm endometriosis/cysts before treatment.  The needle is enormous although thankfully my lovely doc gives me a local first, and then there is a rather large list of side effects - for me, mainly hot flushes and constant pms symptoms.  On the plus side, all needles now look small, and my mental and physical state improves as soon as treatment 'proper' starts!

I'm up for 16th - not sure which starbucks is opposite castle but I'm sure someone will enlighten me.

x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Sorry I don't read or post much, just pop on periodically to see how you are all doing. *Macgirl, KirstyLouise and owenl*, I was really sorry to hear of your recent BFNs  I don't know whether this is any help, and I'm quite out of touch so they may not do it any more, but when we cycled ERI used to offer the option of going on a list for a cancellation, which usually meant you didn't have to wait the full 6 months. Both times we were offered a cancellation, which is why I had my two treatment cycles so close together. It used to be Laura that managed the list and she was extremely helpful and empathic. Really hope that information is helpful and you can all get an opportunity to try and again soon and have the success you want    

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Kirsty & Mac - so sorry to hear about your BFN's   , its such a horrible thing to go through txt and then feel so let down and frustrated  .  We can all empathise with you wanting to get on with another cycle, and the waiting is horrible, but it does take a while for the drugs to get out of your system, and to work through things.  My 1st failed cycle didn't hit me properly until about 3 months later and I couldn't have had txt even though I wanted too so much, but I know we're all different.  As Elaine has said they used to have a cancellation list - so it might be worth calling and asking to be put on the list and you might be seen earlier, but no guarantees.  Please try to have a nice time over the Christmas period and make plans for 2010 - its going to be the ERI girls year!  

A meet up on the 16th sounds like a great idea to me, how about we start with a coffee in Starbucks and then if we fancy it we could head somewhere for lunch?

Sorry don't have time for personals, trying to get packed up and organised for heading away, but thinking about you all  

I'm off home to my folks this afternoon, although not looking forward to the drive to Stranraer for a ferry!  So just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year - here's to a 2010 of lots of BFP's and bumps! 

Take care and I'll catch up with you in the New Year (my folks only have dial up, so unlikely I'll get on here!)
Big hugs to you all    
Dxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey girls!
Just wanted to wish everyone a great christmas   
Here's to a healthy, happy and BFP filled 2010!!
xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Hope everyone is well and keeping warm.  I have to go out later for an acupuncture appointment, was kind of hoping they would phone to cancel it because they hadnt got in for the snow, but dont think thats going to happen.  Will have to wrap up warm, get my boots on and go later  still it will be fine once I am there just cant be bothered going out in the cold!  

Hope everyone has a fab Christmas.  Our Christmas is a bit up in the air, we are supposed to be having family for Christmas and now the in-laws as well as they probably arent going to make it to DHs grandmothers due to the weather but my sister lives up North and dont know if she will get down and if the snow stays bad my family might not get across either.  So might have 8 (plus 2 dogs) for dinner or might just have 2 and the dog!  

What is everyone else up to for Christmas?


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you lovely ladies a Happy Christmas and really hope and pray 2010 is our year!!

Lots of love


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone! xxxxx


----------



## younglou (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello all

Not been on for ages, things have been a bit hectic for me and the family.

Have just been reading through all the posts and sorry to hear that Christmas hasn't brought any good news for some of us.

Here's to a better 2010 and I wish you all a lovely christmas and new year whatever you are doing!
XxX

Louise


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Merry Xmas to everyone!   .  I'm working 9-1pm tommorrow but looking forward to getting home and enjoying meal that DH is making with my parents who are coming up and staying over.  Very quiet affair as we have no other family.  Still will be nice to have Boxing Day off to relax before working again on Sunday.  Finish at the day job in 20 mins and getting collected by DH to avoid standing at bus stop like yesterday for ages.

Speak to you all next week.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,


Hope you have all had a lovely day and not eaten too much. We got home an hour ago and are off again tomorrow morning to DP's folks'.
Merry Crimby everyone!


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. May 2010 be the year for you.

Take are

CA


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Hope everyone had a great Christmas.  I had a lovely day, in the end we had 8 adults and 2 dogs for Christmas, we had lots of food and everyone enjoyed themselves.  I felt tired at the end of it all but enjoyed it.  

Well the countdown is on!  10 days until I start stimms, its exciting!   Feeling good about things, very excited that after about 8 years of TTC we could be having a baby next year.  I know that there is a lot of hurdles to get over before that but going to try to keep positive and have faith that this is our time.  

Hope everyone has a happy new year.  Has anyone got anything excited planned?


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

keeping my fingers crossed for you Pumpkin - not long to go now!

I had a very quiet Xmas, work in the morning went quickly, parents came up and it was just them, me and DH and the dog.  They stayed over and then we had a very relaxing day on Boxing Day.  Sunday was mental at work, very busy with Doc visits and the weather wasn't helping.

Any plans for Hogmanay anyone?  We have nothing planned.  Probably a quiet night in front of the TV.  Working 4-midnight New Years Day and then Sat and Sunday during the day.  Off out shortly to meet a friend I haven't seen for months - going to Roseleaf - I remember that place being mentioned on here at one point, never been but hear it's good.  Tmw evening we are going round to friends for a few drinks and a curry.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Owenl , we will be having a quiet New Year too, probably just watch some DVDs and keep warm and cosy!  Hope you have a nice time catching up with your friend.  Wishing you all the best for 2010 xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

I fell on the ice yesterday and have banged my coccyx.  Agony.  Can't sit for long periods.  Hope it's calmed down by Friday - supposed to be working.  Might go to the doc tommorrow if no better, anti-inflammatories not really helping pain much.

Have a good New Year everyone and catch up with everyone in 2010.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Owenl, you poor thing, that sounds like agony and it will be really difficult trying to find a position thats comfortable.  Have you tried sitting on an ice pack (soft one not a hard one) might help to ease some of the pain,swelling or brusing, although will be a bit cold!  Hope it feels better soon xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Owen I just noticed that you had fallen. I hope you are feeling a bit better today. Definitely get those heavy duty painkillers if you can.

Pumpkin, not long to go now....how exciting!

I'm still waiting for AF, totally late oh well!

We are going for a meal with either one or both sets of parents tomorrow, probably Chinese. You can't beat a Chinese meal on Hogmanay.  

How is everyone?


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh Owen that sounds v sore, hope the painkillers are working    

We had a lovely Christmas with my parents, it was quite relaxing.

Had last zol yesterday yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! Though there is quite a bug bruise from where the nurse injected it.

We have just been on a great spending spree in Livingston, I got a lovely cream top from Ted Baker, a brown toasty hat and a blue knitted cardi from fat face!!  We are spending Hogmanay at friends, and then that will be that on the drinking front for a while    

Hope everyone has a good hogmanay xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

oops big not bug


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Irishlady - You sound like you had a good shopping spree.  I havent been out to Livingston shopping for a while.  Congrats on having your last zoladex.  My hot flushes have been coming fast and furious!  Had a really unsettled night the last two nights as they have been keeping me awake, oh well not long to go now.  A week tomorrow I start my stimms.

Martakeithy - Hope AF turns up soon.  Do you have a date for starting again?  Enjoy your Chinese meal.

Question to the ladies who have been through this.  What happens with the stimms.  Is it injections that you have to draw up?  Do you inject once a day every day?
Is there anything particular you recommend for doing during the stimming, i know I should eat more protein and use a hot water bottle.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey everyone i hope you all ave a good new year i know i aint been on for a while have been feeling down there are loads of ppl i know either had babies or having babies 

  i think i will bring the new year in by getting totally mortal and then taking DH to bed lol see if that maybe helps lol


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Scotslass that is funny, I haven't heard anyone say they are getting 'mortal' for a looong time. 

Pumpkin there are some supplements Co-enzyme Q10 which are supposed to help with IVF. I took DHEA, but you can't get it is this country now. Hmm, what else. Oh the protein thing, if you can manage an egg a day or two you will be fine. I alternated between scrambled/boiled eggs and beans on toast for lunch and meat for every dinner. I was sooo sick of meat by the end.
Drink lots of water as well. I drank raspberry leaf tea and lady's mantle tea to help build up the endometrium and took some weird chinese medicine to help with implantation - ran out after a few days, so will never know if it would have helped if I had managed to keep taking it.

Irish that sounds like a plan. Enjoy your Hogmanay!

My news is that AF has turned-up this evening, so I will phone ERI tomorrow. Might go to the cinema in the morning, but not sure if that is going to happen.
I could theoretically have the FET this cycle, but I'm not sure I'm in the best shape, since I'm still not fully recovered from the ear thing. I don't think a heightened immune system is the best thing for attempting to conceive.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Happy New Year to everyone.  Hoping and praying that 2010 will be a bumper baby packed year for us all!

Scotslass - Good to see you back, I know at times it gets hard, hang in there.  How is the weight loss going?  Must be hard over Christmas when there is just so much food around.

Marta - Thanks for the advice, I have been stocking up on protein packed nuts, my cupboards look like a squirrels winter store!

Owenl - How is the pain doing?  

Irish - Not long to go now!!

JSparrow - How are you doing? Are you starting in Jan still?

Nelly and Neave - Hope you are both keeping well.  Nelly that was fab news about the scan, do you have any morning sickness?

Hi to Peanuts, AnneS, Minihaha, Mol, Berry, Younglou, eClaire, michelle, kirstylouise and anyone else I have forgotten, its so hard trying to remember names!!  and also to all the non-members who come on wishing you all the best for your treatment ahead, come on and join us


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi to you All , 

I pop on here now and agian to see how you are all getting on at various stages of your treatments 

Just wanted to wish you all a healthy and happy 2010 and hope all your dreams come true 

Good luck 

cc xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Happy New Year to everyone.

The pain has been bad had to phone in sick at work - they weren't best pleased given that I work in the out of hours dept and they struggle to get the staff at this time of year. - I have ibuprofen and Solpadol from the doc to help the pain.  Won't be back at work for at least another week I think.  Been playing on the Wi as at least some of the games I can stand up as sitting down is painful.  No alcohol either on the meds.

Hope tx goes well for you Pumpkin.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone   and sending you all     

Owen I am so sorry to hear you are still in pain and taking painkillers. I hate it when work make you feel guilty for being off sick and hope you feel better soon  

Pumpkin, not long now...how are you doing? I am starting to think about it again, start injecting again in 19days what joy!! You asked about tips for stimming I just tried to be as healthy as I could and the same for dh. When we actually started the injecting 2nd time round we really felt it was more relaxing for dh to inj me in the morning while I was still in bed. Then after he had done it I lay there for about 10mins or so and then got up and showered. But everyone is different and it is trying to do what feels right for you. So hope it is going to work for you  

Cherry Blossom, congrats to you!!

Scotslass - did you have a drunken New Year then??!!

Marta - did you call the clinic? And did you go to the cinema?

We are off to meet friends for lunch soon - Urban Angel - love that place - then to do a bit of shopping and finish it off with a trip to the cinema to see Sherlock Holmes.  At this precise moment dh is outside building our 3rd snowman!! When will this snow disappear??

Anyway I am rabbiting on so better stop now  

Hi to everyone and I pray we get a run of BFPs on here soon!

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Irish - I am doing fine (I think!), excited but also still cant believe after all these years of waiting it could be finally my turn!  Today weighed out lots of little tubs full of nuts, pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds to get my extra protein to try and get good quality eggs!!  You must be about 2 weeks behind me so we can support each other through this.  Will be   that it will be successful for both of us.   

Cherry - So glad that after all you have been through that you are finally a mummy.  Glad to hear that Oscar is doing well.

Well I go back to work on Tuesday.  Its going to be a bit of a shock to the system after being off for so long.  I am going back for half days to start off with.  Then of course on Thursday I start my stimms so will be back and forward from the RIE getting scans.  Do they normally do those first thing in the morning?  I am taking 2 weeks off for my EC, ET and 2WW.  I think I just want to relax and take it easy and I have lots of annual leave to use up.  I will just need to keep my mind off things by keeeping busy with watching films, playing the wii and doing my sewing!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Pumpkin - scan appts can normally be as early as 8am for minimal disruption for your work.  Most of my appts were around 8.30am but when I needed to be at work for important meetings etc they told me just to come along for 8am to be the first seen.  I took time off work for the 2ww 2nd tx too, I felt much more relaxed although the 2nd week seemed to go on forever so make sure you do have plenty things to keep you occupied.

Irish and Marta - when do you both start tx again?

Well, I've decided to brave going out.  Going round to a friend's for tea, a bit scared as haven't been able to sit down for more than 20mins at a time since Tuesday but can't stay in forever.  Hopefully the pain killers will help me get through the evening.  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Happy new year girls!!!!

Not been on as much the past few days as i have been really busy with partys and eating lol i will b bk on and catch up within the nxt few days. Hope ur all well. 

London results r back in london so i should get them in the post on tuesday.... i'll let u all know how i get on. 

Berry xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

A very Happy New Year to you all and here's hoping for a very exciting year of BFP's for us all    

It sounds like theres been lots of eating and partying going on - us too!  Was very well fed at my folks and am now home and trying to get through all the sweets and chocs before starting healthy eating next week!  Couldn't possible start tomorrow as still on holiday, so will have to be next Monday   

Berry - glad to hear your results are in, keeping fingers crossed for you.  Are you having a phone consultation with DrG to go through things?  Hope it goes well.  I really need to contact him again and get moving with our options, been having some time out from it all.

Owen - ouch!  Hope the pain killers are helping and you managed to get out to your friends last night 

Pumpkin - hoping that easing yourself into work with half days will help you with getting back into the swing of things.  I wish I could do that and I've only been off for 2 weeks!   AS the girls has said they tend to do scans between 8-10am, but they can see you early if you need to organise things around work.  You can get protein through drinking milk as well as all the meat and nuts.  People recommend Brazil nuts, pineapple juice, milk and lots of water during stimms.  A hot water bottle on your tummy is good for a lie down and rest and get the blood flowing to your womb - but not too hot, should only be warm.  Keeping everything crossed for you    

Irish - how was Sherlock Holmes?  Really fancy seeing it, just haven't managed to get out of the house yet!  Took DH an hour to dig my car out the drive this morning and that was only to go and get some diesel and the papers!  Only 18days to go to stimming!  How are you feeling about it all?  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you this cycle    

Marta - congrats on AF arriving - did you manage to get hold of anyone at ERI?  Are you feeling up to going ahead with FET?  You've been through so much with all your sinus and ear infections, it might be worth holding out another month to get your body and immune system back into shape.  we'll be here to support you whatever you decide, take care   

Scotlass - how you doing hun?  This time of year can be hard on us all, and not easy having lots of new babies around.  Hope you're doing ok and are able to get back on track with your weight loss and gearing up for txt, sending you big hugs  

AnneS -Hope you managed to get through Christmas and the New Year ok, was thinking about you     How you doing pet?

Sending big hugs to Doodler, Silver, Flash, Young lou, Cherryblossom, Kat, JSparrow, Nelly, Neave and anyone else I've forgotton  

Are you still up for coffee/lunch on the 16th Jan?  If I can get dug out of the house by then!!
Take care
Dxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey chick 

    never really had a drunken new year so plans went out the window lol 

    back on the diet starting tomorrow i have probably put on what i had lost over christmas lol 

    going to the docs on tuesday to see if they can help i am really strugling with my weight i might also ask them to do a test for pcos again just to check


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone

What is this weather like?  I managed to get out to my friend's in Newtongrange last night.  DH was driving thankfully.  The roads were pretty bad out there, I had several glasses of wine which on top of heavy duty meds helped me forget the pain for a couple of hours.  On the way back up the By-pass the roads hadn't been gritted, it was pretty scary driving.  Good to get out tho I doubt I'll be back at work for at least another week.

I'd still be up for lunch/coffee or a drink on 16th.  I was at Roseleaf on Tuesday lunch-time meeting an old work colleague.  Never been there before - thought it was a great little place - I think Marta you mentioned this place as an option at one point for our meetup? although I appreciate that meeting somewhere central is probably easier for everyone

Scotlass - I'm back on my diet on Thursday.  Joining Weight Watchers this time round.  Scottish Slimmers really worked for me last year but none of the classes near me or work suit round my available hours.  I've never been able to lose weight without joining a class to keep me motivated.  Do you go to one?  

My AF was due on 31st Dec, not turned up yet but then again it would be the first proper AF after IVF so being late I suspect isn't too unusual - it was 2 days late after 1st tx so any day now.  If it wants to hold off longer that's fine, I'm sore enough for the moment.

Catch up with you all soon.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

i dont have the courage to join a group like that 

  i am starting to hate the snow now its annoying but the puppy is loving it he crys all the time to get out 

  going to start going to the gym on a tuesday too and maybe take up swimming when the pool is quiet 

  i am up for the meet in the 16th its my weekend off so that would be good 

    we had the wii on christmas day and new years eve it was great managed to get that game "just dance " its amazing will never be out my wii from now on lol


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry to but in!  
Scotslass, Are the songs all well known, are there a lot of songs on it? More info please as thinking of getting the Just Dance game, do you play it with a dance mat? x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Just a quickie as I am meant to be out helping dh dig our car out of the snow  

Yep I am still up for meeting on the 16th and town suits me better. I had suggested Starbucks but happy for any other possibilities.

Hope you are all doing ok, so don't want to go back to work tomorrow !! 

xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Scotlasss - yes can you give some info on the Just Dance Wi game.  I want to buy something like this, had heard Dance Revolution was good but it's quite expensive to buy.  I'm thinking about heading along to Aquafit tmw evening at Ainslie Park, light aerobic exercise to get me moving again.  Good luck with the diet this year and hope to meet you on 16th.


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone and happy new year

Sorry not been on for a while so hard to catch up on the personals.  Hope you AF is staying away for good reason Owenl!  Good luck on starting your stimms Pumpkin.

Am going back to Slimming World this week - or maybe next as just realised it is tomorrow night! oops.  Haven't been since me 2ww before christmas. I hadn't put on any weight until this weekend but think I have now!!  Find it much simpler to follow that WW or SS and have just been for weekly shop today and got everything for weeks meals.  Also back to the gym tomorrow - apart form a brief visit before Christmas I have not been since starting down reggs at the end of October - I tried a couple of times them but just a light walk on the treadmill made me dizzy.  However I really need to make an effort to lose a good amount before round 2 whenever that may be.

I am still up for meeting up on the 16th - getting some new chairs delivered from habitat that day (christmas pressie) but if they are no here before lunchtime my hubby can wait in for them!!  Starbucks sounds good to me.  I have my review appointment at ERI with Dr Tay the day before so that will be interesting to see what they have to say.

Back to work on Wednesday      May have to take the bus as this weather is just unbelievable!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Ladies, anyone fancy a bit more team spirit? Here's the details 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222922.msg3494680#msg3494680​


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Well my days of being a lady of leisure have finally come to an end.  I go back to work tomorrow!    Can't believe that its almost 3 months since my operation.  Mixed feelings about going back to work, I do love my job but its been great being off, once I got over the feeling terrible bit initially.  Its also a pretty emotional time to go back as I start stimms on Thursday and I'm having to tell a few white lies about why after being off work for about 10 weeks i am then taking 2 weeks holiday less than 2 weeks after going back to work!!  I still dont feel that its really sunk in that treatment is starting, I'm not sure when it will, maybe when I start the stimms or maybe not until I go to EC, how did everyone else feel?  After almost 8 years TTC its strange to think that in a months time or thereabouts I might be pregnant.  

Macgirl -nice to see you back.  Good luck with the exercise and weight loss.  I lost weight after my cyst was removed, not that I was trying to lose weight but I think the cyst itself as it was so big probably weighed a few pounds.  However I stood on the scales yesterday and I think all the eating over Christmas has meant I have put back on all the weight I lost!  

I could meet up for a little while on the 16th, somewhere in town would be best for me.  I might be feeling rather scared if it has finally sunk in that I will be having EC the following week!


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello all...  Sorry I have not been on for a while - been a busy time...  I have started d-r and will be on injection no. 6 tomorrow...  No problems as yet, so hopefully it will be as easy as last time...

Pumpkin - hope work goes ok for you - must be hard going back after so long off...!

Hello to everyone else, sorry for no personals as have some work to do - no rest for the wicked...!

Happy New Year to you all and may all your wishes come true...  xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Jsparrow pleased to hear all is going well with d/r and hope it continues to do so  

Pumpkin it is hard to answer your question as each time has felt so different for me. The last time (May/June 09) the stimming went ok, I always felt v nervous going to ERI for scans, the ec is the best part!! And then the worst part 2ww starts. Also when you actually get given your bag of goodies it feels more real. Not sure why I call it bag of goodies cause it isn't really but I am a positive person and try and look at it like that!! Feel free to pm me if you want more info and as I said I would be happy to meet before the 16th if you want to chat more??

Hope work goes ok for you and everyone else.  It took us ages to get our car out today so definitely on the bus tomorrow! 

xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

owenl the game is amazing i love it lol the songs that are on it are

  u cant touch it  mc hammer
  heart of glass    blondie
  girls and boys    blur
  i get around      the beach boys 
  dare                gorrilaz
  fame                irene cara
  womanizer          gym style
  thats the way    kc sunshine band
  kids in america    kim wilde
and loads more 
if u wanna know how it goes look on utube probably plenty videos on there now lol i am glad i have a 3rd lvl flat noone can see in my windows lol its great for the kids too my friends little ones picked it up no problem


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

just popping in to say hello and so that I do nto loose this thread!

xx C A


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

My results from london are in! I have a consulation (by phone) 2morrow with Dr Gorgy. I'll let u all know whats going on! I'm really nervous now!!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Well I survived my first morning back at work, managed to get back into the swing of things but was glad I was just working the morning as I feel quite tired, it was pretty hectic but nice to see everyone again.  

Berry - thats exciting about your results, hope all goes well tomorrow   

Irishlady - So looking forward to the end of these hot flushes, they are beginning to get annoying


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all, Happy Nooo Yeeear!

Berry good luck! I hope the results give you something useful to go on.

Pumpkin are you at work!!? Hope you are feeling OK. I bet you do love it being back, but you won't remember where anything is kept, or they will have moved everything to confuse you, in fact either way just assume people have moved everything and you are completely on the ball. 

Sparrow, you kept that quiet!  How are you feeling?

Peanuts what are your plans now? Has the holiday helped to clarify things for you? Did you finish the chocolates yet?

Owen how is your sore back? I hope it is improving now.

Scotslass that sounds like a great soundtrack. I have just had an exercise DVD delivered it is the ministry of sound dance video. Those girls aren't wearing much, so better not let DP see it. 

Caroline hi there. How are things looking for 2010?

Mac it is soo hard not to put on weight at Christmas and on top of that it has been so icy that you can't even get out and walk it off. I didn't do much either when I was down-regging, too tired. Good luck with the exercise regime!

Irish did you enjoy Sherlock Holmes? Where is Urban Angel, I'm thinking of a cafe in Forth St. but it's probably a different place?

I have still not finished my chocolates, aaaargh! We still have one box of Thorntons and some shortbread. I just can't rest until the chocolates are gone though. Started a bit of exercise on Monday though, did 30 mins on my ancient exercise bike and went for a big walk yesterday for a couple of hours, but still had about 5 chocolates when I got home. [embarrassed face]
On the bike again today or dance thing, but probably might have trouble with the dancing because there is lego all over the sitting room floor.
Have a telephone appointment tomorrow to get a referral to ENT, I seem to have glue ear or something, it's tres annoying at night.
I don't know if I said but I phoned ERI and told them I didn't want to start FET this cycle, so probably going to start next cycle which will be around Jan the 27th. So lots of time to finish those choccies and get fitter.
Ooo ooo! A cool thing, my place of employment is closed today because the heating has failed. Yaaaay! I'm due in tomorrow, so hopefully it will still be broken.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

well i'm confused out my nut!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

how was everyone's day? I am seriously annoyed with this weather now, it was freezing on the bus on the way home and I still haven't thawed out. 

Berry - I had a sneaky look on the other board and saw your results, it all looks like another language! How are you doing? Can you make sense of it yet?

Pumpkin, pleased to hear work went well.  I can cope with the hot flushes but the night sweats are v irritating, had about three from 3am onwards. I keep flinging the duvet much to dh's annoyance, reckon it might be separate beds tonight!!

Marta you were v lucky getting the day off and hope it isn't fixed tomorrow    Yep there is also an urban angel on forth street, but we went to the one on Hanover St, corner of Queen St which is much smaller. Food is fab!! S Holmes was v good, great bit of escapism and I loved the relationship between Holmes and Watson. 

Right better go and start making dinner 

    to all xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irish- i'm so confused, it all makes sense to me apart from 1 thing. My DH and I have the same DNA or somthing!!!!!!!! its so confusing, and the thing that makes it so hard is that my dh dna is 4.1,4.1 and mine is 1.4,4.1 so the 4.1 is 3 times in 4.... so its all very confusing..... ohhh i dunno lol    but dh and are are not related!!! thats whats freaking me out! I was on the phone to my mum and i was like... are u sure u dont have any relations that r linked to dh!!!!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Berry - that does sound confusing but hopefully tomorrow it will all become clearer.  

Marta - I went and locked myself out of my email first thing this morning at work because I forgot my password.  Then it wasnt so much a case of things moving but because I work in a hospital its a whole load of new patients to try to get to know.  They all think you are new and you're like, no I have been working here for years!  I only worked the morning but I felt exhausted.  Tomorrow should be better, have been roped in to doing interviews too so will be sitting down for the first two hours!  

Irish - I know how you feel about the weather, fed up of snow.  Although I think myself lucky my sister stays up north and she has had loads of snow.


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Berry, Don't know the rest of your results, but if you check my sig below I think), you'll see that DH and I also share the DQ Alpha match 4.1 and I know Doodler and her DH also share it, so it's pretty common - neither of us are related to our DHs  . I've got a friend at work whose DH is an immunologist and I spoke to him before my last big IVF (the one with immune treatment). He had been involved with some research into immune issues in mc with the recurrent mc team in Edinburgh years and years ago. They identified women who had tissue matches with their DHs and whether treatment helped and some women who had matches with their DHs and had had mcs went on to have normal pgs without any immune treatment. I had IVIG and steroids but not LIT. Not sure if I'd do it again, from my own point of view, but I have a friend who did immune tx at ARGC and now has two wee boys. It's such a personal decision.
Good luck with it all,
Jan xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,
  
I am not a happy bunny. My period was late and you can imagine in what state I was when I checked. So I did a test - this morning - it was negative  . Period not yet arrived, but I start feeling it might come in the next 24 hours. Which would make it a 28day cycle, usually I have 26 days.
Ho hum, I really could do without the extra 'excitement' ...

Take care everyone.

C A


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Off to RIE tomorrow to start my stimms (all being well!)  Very excited!! 

AnneS - Sorry to hear your AF was late, it always gets your hopes up. In some ways its actually been nice down regging since Oct as there isnt that "could I be pregnant" thought that you get every month, its been a relief in some ways not to have that.  However not long before I have to go through the 2ww which I imagine will be a hundred times worse!  Sending you   

Berry - Hope all went well today and things are clearer xxxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Caroline that is horrible   How are you?

Pumpkin - have you got a scan first? I have one on the 19th Jan, then hopefully start stimming on the 21st, it's my birthday on the 20th - don't think it will be a memorable one this year!!

Berry how are you doing? 

Jan   Hope you had a lovely Christmas, when do you head on your lovely holiday?

Not looked back to see who is coming on the 16th, but a few can manage it. Not sure what we should do so we all 'recognise' each other?? Any suggestions

xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Haven't you been busy chatting!

Berry - don't worry hun, I'm still getting my head around my results too, and found it hard to understand DrG over the phone.  Me and DH have one DQ Alpha match, so have been recommended LIT.  Happy to meet up with you to chat through things if you think that would help, maybe Silver could help out too as she's been through some of the immune txt as she says.   

Pumpkin - hope starting stimms goes well tomorrow!  Some happy hormones will do you the world of good!   As Irish has said, getting your bag of goodies makes it all a bit real, plus your 1st inj and 1st scan in about a weeks time.  Yep, 2ww is a nightmare, so need to find a few things to keep your mind occupied - but not too strenuous!  Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle      

AnneS - oh hun, must have been awful waiting for AF    How have you been doing hun?  Any thoughts about future txts?    Are you able to make it out on the 16th for coffee?  Would be good to see you for a big hug.

Silver - hi hun, have you been enjoying your could of days off with the schools being off, or have you had to make it in?

Irish - hope you've managed to thaw out - getting a bit annoyed with the snow now too!  I'm up for the meet up on the 16th - I've met you and Marta, so I'm sure we can find the rest of the girls!

Marta - no, still got a box of Bailey's chocs and half a box of Lindor to get through!  Determined to finish them, so can get back on the healthy eating   So did you have to go into work today?  Hopefully not!!  How you feeling about putting your FET off for a month?  Hoping you can get your glue ear sorted and be fighting fit for FEt in Feb  

JSparrow - wow, congrats on starting stimms!  How you feeling about things this time around?  Hoping you're taking it easy.  Keep us up to date with how things are going - keeping fingers crossed for your cycle     

Mac - glad to see you posting hun - think we're all feeling our clothes a bit tighter after the holidays!  Good luck at Slimming World, but take it easy at the gym til you get back into the swing of things!

Scotslass - Wii game sounds good, think I might have to have a look at that - need something else to get me off the sofa at the minute.  Good luck with your GP appt, although think you should think about WW or Slimming World as a way to help with things, seems to help so many people.

Better head out with the dog before it gets even colder!
Take care and catch up soon
Dxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Pumpkin, just thinking about you and wondered how you got on today ??  

Peanuts lovely to hear from you. Must have been freezing walking your dog last night.  We are thinking about getting a dog come spring, I fancy a cocker spaniel and I want to call it Biscuit!! Though I may feel a bit strange shouting that out loud!!  

     to you all xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Peanuts - i think a meet up would be a good idea. I'm so stressed out just now about everything. xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello  

Well I have had an eventful morning but happy to say its all worked out in the end, phew!!  I would like just one time to go and have a scan and for it all to go well!  Anyway they did the scan and they said there was 5 follicles on left and 5 on right which was a bit less than last time but not too worried.  Then they said there appears to be possibly two cysts or it might be fluid and could they get the consultant to come and have a look.  So they went and got Dr Raj who I hadnt seen before and he had a look and said they might need to get the radiologists to have a look it could be fluid coming from my tubes and started talking about maybe needing surgery or perhaps antibiotics.  Of course at this point DH and I are getting a bit stressed then they said to get changed and come through to the other room.  I was just trying to keep positive.  

Anyway the Dr then had chance to look at my notes and the letter from the surgeon and said that it was fluid from my tubes and that I would need to take antibiotics prior to the embryo transfer but that I could get the training for the stimms but they would just double check with Dr Thong before I started.  However two minutes later Dr Thong arrived and came in and said it was all fine and I could get the stimms now and would take the antibiotics before EC.  he then asked how many embryos I was having transferred, I replied 2, he then asked how old I was, and I was thinking here we go again.  He then quoted statistics saying I think 60-70% success rate in my age group and 45% chance of twins and then commented that I was not that big to have twins.  I am 5ft6 so I am not short and I am a healthy weight for my height so I would have thought ideal for having twins! (not that I said that).  DH who is really quite shy was fantastic, he said that we knew the risks but we wanted to give ourselves the best chance of getting pregnant and that he appreciated that Dr Thong had a job to do and had to recommmend only one but that we wanted to have 2 and had made our minds up.  I was so proud of him!!  

So I had my first stimm today, messed up the first time, went and squirted the liquid out when trying to get rid of the air but was fine the second time!  So I am officially on my way to get pregnant!  Feel really good, really happy, just hope this lasts!!  I bet as Tuesday gets nearer and I have my next scan I will be getting worried again!  I felt sick on the bus going to the appointment this morning and I never get travel sick so I know it was worry!!

Well thats all my news!  DH has just returned from shopping with a cake for me, its a pecan and maple plait so its good source of protein!!    

Thanks everyone for your support and encouragement, I really dont know what I would do without you all   
Hope everyone is well. Owenl I really hope your pain is getting better.

Will be lovely to meet some of you on the 16th and put names to faces


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

That's great news Pumpkin    Though as you said quite eventful! I wish this was in two weeks time as I just want to start as well.

Well done with the injecting, are you doing it yourself? Dh has to do mine. 

Keep up the positivity!! xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Irishlady - My DH has a real needle phobia, he did say he would do it but would have to do it without looking   so I said I would pass and do it myself!!   Going to have to get up a bit earlier tomorrow to give me time to do it all Your 2 weeks will hopefully go quickly and you will be starting too.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

Never made the docs today nt been feeling to well today


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Scotlass how are you feeling today?

I am feeling like a real hermit, once I come home from work I either veg on the sofa or am on the internet, though going to treat myself with a bath - how exciting is that !!!   We can't even open a bottle of red as we are both abstaining until after tx  

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Scotlass - Sorry you havent been feeling well, hope you feel better soon  

Irishlady - Enjoy your bath!  I know how you feel about just wanting to veg, I fell asleep on the sofa this afternoon, then had to get up and take the dog for a walk which woke me up!!

Well I managed my stimm this morning, the bottles are really fiddly.  I am on Menopur and have to have three powders.  Does anyone know should you take your stimms on the day of your scan or wait until you have had your scan incase they change the dose?

Hope everyone has a good weekend, anybody doing anything exciting?


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi pumpkin  

I was on menopur as well, which is a real fiddle. From what I can remember it varied sometimes I had to wait and inject after my scan and others carry on as normal. Maybe someone with a better memory will reply!! Did you find Zol affected your memory, cause it is definitely happening with me!!

We haven't got many plans, going to friends for a cuppa tom afternoon and then meeting other friends on Sun late afternoon. What about you? When is your first scan? How has your working week been? 

xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

i am still not feeling to well but need to go back to work tomorrow i have been feeling sick the past couple of days and also feel like i have a really bad bag of wind stuck and i cant get it out it hurts sometimes 
  if i feel the same by tuesday (my next day off ) going to the docs no matter what i will drag myself round lol 
    and i will see if they can give me anything for m weight they probably wont


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Scotlass - sorry you're not feeling well hun  Have you tried soemthing like Andrews salts for trapped wind?  I'm sure there are other thing you can get at the chemists that might help.  But definitely think you should get yourself to the Dr's next week if your no better   

Irish - Yep, its been freezing walking the dog, but we've been wrapping up in lots of layers - and has actually been nice just to get out of the house!  Biscuit is a great name for a puppy, there are much worse things to have to shout after a dog.  Once of my neighbours has a big black dog called Hyacinth!!  So does not suit her name, far too big and butch looking for it!  

Pumpkin - sorry that you had such a stressful time at the hosp, but glad you got there in the end  .  They can be so overcautious sometimes and like to check everything with DrT.  Well done on the injs.  I've always taken my drugs before going to appts, unless they've specifically told me not to - best to ask them at each scan what they want you to so the next time.      

Berry - have pm'd you hun  

As for me - we finally made some decisions this week.  We were thinking about having our cycle in April at ERI, but doing the immune treatments with the Dr in London before hand.  We thought it would be easier than having to travel and sort out lots of things in London.  Plus we've always had a good success rate in getting pregnant, its just the staying pregnant thats been the problem.  But just heard that one of the txts the London Doc wants us to do is booked up til May, so not sure where to go now!  Brain all over the place again!! 

Off for a walk with puppy to clear my brain
take care
Dxx


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

hi ladies, and a Happy New Year to all xx  I have had a long break from all ttc related forums, as you all know things can just get too much at times and i needed to be focusing on my health and my marriage as we were going through a pretty rough patch with the stresses of ttc life and a lot of new additions to family and friends, i found christmas quite hard as there were several new babies and also a lot of expectant mums. Not that i grudge them one bit of their happiness but you know how it is when you have to be happy for others when all you want to do is dive under the duvet and hide. 

I hope everybody is well, ..Pumpkin, i am delighted to hear that things have got going for you and i wish you all the very best hun, i will be keeping everything crossed for you. Scotslass i am sorry to hear that you have been unwell..i hope you feel better soon.

I am at the clinic on monday for a weight check. i was last there on 19th oct and somehow i have managed to drop 8.6kg !!   i really hope the nurses will be happy with my hard work and will give me another appt in 8 weeks to get the next few kg off as i am really wanting to get going with my treatment by april of this year, all going well. I have been going to the gym and swimming and lots of walking and also just heating healthily and spending less time sat at my laptop lol x

Lots of love and best wishes to everybody, whilst i am not a regular on here i will try and drop in more and keep up to date with everybodys news.

K xxxxxxxxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Hope you are all well

Minihaha - I know how what you mean especially at this time of year it is particularly difficult to cope.  

Peanuts - April will be here before we know it and we might even be buddies again for tx

Berry - did you get any further with what your test results mean?  What are you doing next?

Scotlass - sorry to hear you aren't feeling so good just now, hope you are feeling better soon.

Irish - I like the name Biscuit for your dog.  Spaniels are great dogs although I walk a springer spaniel and he comes back absolutely black every time we walk as he has such big webbed feet and churns up all the muck as he sniffs at everything in the undergrowth.  Wishing you luck for your next tx. When do you start?

Pumpkin - how are the stimms going now?  Well done on managing them yourself, I manage to take them myself but get DH to make them up for me - too fiddly for me

Marta - how are things with you?

Well, I am still off work, signed off until 18th Jan.  Things slowly improving with my bum pain though.  Managing to sit on seat now for 2-3 hours at a time although it's still uncomfortable it's no longer unbearable.  I joined ww last Thursday and have been busy trying to stick to my point system since then.  Doing OK so far I think, went to aquafit on Friday and trying Bodyvive tommorrow morning, low impact things at the moment to get me moving again and try and build up the muscles.  

Hoping the weather improves this week - snow seems to be thawing a bit - if roads are clearer I may try and get out for a few longer walks with the dogs and make the most of my time off work.

Hope to meet some of you on Saturday 16th.  Are we going to Starbucks?  And what time?


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

hello everyone  

Minihaha - great to see you back on here.  Well done on the weight loss, thats great, do you have much more to lose?  Having lost that much it must be a great motivation.  Hope you can get going with the treatment soon. 

Owenl - Sorry to hear you are still sore, hope the pain goes soon.  The stimms are going well, getting the hang of them now and it doesnt take as long.  Go back to RIE for a scan on Tuesday so will see how its all going.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi  

Hope you have all had good weekends, I don't fancy work tomorrow at all! Been sleeping really badly and hope I have a better night tonight.

Owen, pleased to hear the pain is getting better and yes I hope the snow goes soon too! I go for pretx scan on the 19th and plan is to start stimming on the 21st.  Yep 16th at Starbucks is still on, think we were meeting about 1-1.30pm.

Pumpkin thanks for the pm. Hope you get good news at your scan on Tues. 

Hi Peanuts sorry to hear you still don't have a fixed plan of action in your head.    

Minihaha -   well done with the weight loss and I know what you mean about Christmas being hard

 to everyone else  xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Owen, glad you like the name biscuit   Will seriously start thinking about a dog after tx 

xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Irish - my dog is named Perdie - that was her name when we rescued her from the dog centre 7 years ago and it's stuck.  It suits her - she was named after Perdie from the Avengers because she is feisty.


----------



## KirstyLouise (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey girls, 
I've not been on since tx failed just before christmas, but would love to join you on Saturday for a chat.  Which Starbucks are you meeting at?  And is there a 'white carnation' type of code?!
Kirsty x


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

pumpkin-pie said:


> hello everyone
> 
> Minihaha - great to see you back on here. Well done on the weight loss, thats great, do you have much more to lose? Having lost that much it must be a great motivation. Hope you can get going with the treatment soon.
> 
> Owenl - Sorry to hear you are still sore, hope the pain goes soon. The stimms are going well, getting the hang of them now and it doesnt take as long. Go back to RIE for a scan on Tuesday so will see how its all going.


Hi Pumpkin, how are you? I hope everything is going well, good luck for your appt tomorrow..will be keeping everything crossed for you.

I was at the clinic this morning for my weight check..saw the nurse called Emma..what a lovely person she is, so encouraging and motivational. I've spoken to her on the phone a couple of times but this was the first time i had met her in person. She was really pleased with my weight loss and is confident that as long as i continue with the same efforts and hard work i can reach my target in the next couple of months so she has made an appt for me to go back in March as i'd hoped and then assuming i've met my target (and boy i will..!! ) then we can look at maybe getting things start around my April AF. Its still gonny be damn hard work as its about the same again i need to lose, slightly less but still another stone. I am going to speak to the guy at the gym tomorrow about getting started on weights etc to step up my fitness regime a bit. I've also limited my carb intake since New Year and i think its making a difference (i could never do No Carbs - tried it before and it made me ill) but i can cope with restricting my portions of tatties and pasta lol x Am still looking at 1.5-2lbs per week so its going to be tough but never ever have i had such an incentive. And bcos i am always a glass half empty type person, i am already thinking well if it dont work then at least i will have a slim summer...must stop thinking like that - PMA is the way forward xxxxx

Love to all - i hope you are all enjoying the "big thaw" and are not suffering any burst pipes or plumbing problems. I dunno which is worse, streets full of hard packed snow or streets full of slush


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Minihaha - I think it was the Starbucks on George St the last time although I didn't make it along in the end.  Glad things went OK at the clinic and you are on track with your weigh loss for tx, I'm in a similar boat, I've put on so much weight over the last year since undergoing 2 attempts at IVF and I've just joined WW to try and get back on track again before I go for 3rd and final go at IVF hopefully sometime in May.  Still I've got 4 months to lose the 2 stone target I've set myself although if I only lose a stone that will still be OK for tx.  PS  I agree Emma is just wonderful, she really seems to care about how you are doing and if I've got any questions I always try to ask when she's around as she tends to be more helpful.


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi there

Hope you don't mind me joining in.  Not very used to forums or the abbreviations/terms so please bear with me.  

Have started first ICSI in ERI.  9 days into my down-reg injections and feeling really rubbish.  AF 4 days late - is this normal can anyone tell me?  

Any advice for a first timer?  

I don't know all of your stories yet but I'll read back through and hopefully catch up.  But I wish everyone the best of luck and sending out some   to all of you.  

RJ
x


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

RJ - welcome, AF can be late on IVF tx - the chemicals, the hormones and the stress of it all can hold it back.  I'm usually as regular as clockwork but in my 2 previous attempts at IVF AF was a couple of days late during D/R so try not to worry.  How are you finding taking the injections? Are you managing them yourself or is DH giving you a help?  Just remember to drink lots of water when down regging and throughout tx as this will help with the dehydration and the headaches you may be suffering with.  Also drink lots of milk for calcium and pineapple juice or brazil nuts which contain selenium all apparently good and lastly a hot water bottle on your tummy whilst down regging can help.  Hopefully when you start stimms your moods will improve, I find the D/R the worst part for feeling crap.


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Owenl. 

Just been reading back and you've not had an easy time of it recently, poor thing.   

Thanks for your advice, it's a relief to be able to ask folk who know about these things!  I didn't want to phone the nurses and annoy them.

DH is fine with the injections but I've been ok myself until the last couple of days.  I've just been so, so tired and shaky in the mornings because I'm getting damn-all sleep between nightmares, hot flashes and night sweats.  Himself's been a complete pet and done the injections the last couple of mornings while I'm trying to hold my eyes open.  Doesn't help that we've to be up at 5.45am to get to work as we moved outside of town in Sept....  

I've been drinking lots of water, cut out all caffeine and junk from my diet.  Having lots of fruit and veg (as much organic as I can get), seed mixtures for protein, selenium and zinc and cashews.  The milk thing is a pain as I can't STAND it! But of course I'll drink it if it'll help.  Bought some pineapple juice last night so will be drinking lots of that too!

Although I've read a few reports about not having too much dairy.  Has anyone got any opinions on that?

Thanks for the advice.  No doubt I'll be pestering everyone for more!  

Will be digging out the hot water bottle tonight!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

RJ!! We are all a friendly bunch so please feel free to ask questions anytime!

We are planning a meet up this Sat at Starbucks at 1pm. Think it is in the Princes St one, where you come in a narrow entrance, straight up stairs into the Starbucks - think it might be between Castle and Frederick St. Hope you all know the one I mean! It seems like quite a few of us are meeting which will be great. I will have to leave about 2.20pm unfortunately  

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello Everyone  

Firstly ReikiJan welcome!  We are pretty close in treatment I am currently on stimms.  You sound like you are doing all the right things, i am eating my seeds and nuts for protein too!  I have heard mixed reports on the milk issue, some say drink loads for the protein and others say dont because milk makes the womb slippy and harder for the embryo to attach??  Not sure but I am taking milk in my cereal in the morning as normal but not taking extra, I cant drink milk anyway asI think it tastes disgusting but its fine in my cereal.  Also having cheese and yoghurt so thats some extra milk.  I am taking multivitamins and also doing acupuncture.  Wishing you all the best for your treatment.  Any questions just shout, this is my first treatment so I probably dont know much but the girls on here are great, I would be lost without them all!

Irishlady - I will need to leave sharp too as I am going for a facial, thought I would treat myself to some pampering before the IVF!  I think my appointment is about 2.10pm but its in Jenners so I will be able to stay until about 2pm.  

Minihaha - Glad you got on well at  the appointment.  Not long now and you will be getting going with treatment.  You have done so well to lose the weight and I am sure you will manage the rest.

Well I had my scan today.  It was so busy there this morning, everyone going before work!  The scan went well and its the first one I didnt have to get a consultant called in to have a look - hooray!  Now I have got totally muddled with sides but I think there were 6 follicles on the right which ranged from 6 (is it mm?) to 11m and there were 2 on the left which were both around 8 and then a little tiny one.  The fluid collection I have is on the left (or right I cant remember!! ) which means there wont be as many follicles probably.  They wanted me to continue on the levels I am on which is the 3 menopur and go back on Friday.  On thursday I have to start with the Buserlin injection as my zoladex will have run out so have to add that one in too.  Emma thought that EC might be Wednesday next week based on my results at the moment.  Not sure whether the sizes I have at the moment are average or not, they said the numbers were.  So quite pleased I think and still remaining positive


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Just noticed I said one of the follicles was 11m , now that must be some sort of a record!  No wonder I feel my tummy is getting a bit bigger and have just undone the top button of my jeans


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

pumpkin-pie said:


> Just noticed I said one of the follicles was 11m , now that must be some sort of a record! No wonder I feel my tummy is getting a bit bigger and have just undone the top button of my jeans


Haha! I imagine the egg on that follie would be the size of an easter egg!

Hope everyone is well - just came on to check arrangements for Saturday. What time are we meeting at? 1pm?

Who is all coming? I have tried to look back and see who is all coming so far I can see:

Pumpkin
Irish
KirstyLouise
OwenL
Peanuts
Berry
Me (macgirl)

Have I missed anyone? And how are we all going to recognise each other? I am likely to be wearing a long grey puffy parka unless the weather makes a dramatic improvement. Feel like I have been wearing it for years continuously at the moment. Also I have light brown / blonde bobbed hair and blue eyes. Someone suggested some kind of white carnation code. Presume we are meeting inside too?

I went back to Slimming World tonight - not been since start of December when started stimming. Little (ahem cough!) gain over that period but now need to get focussed and lose lots before next cycle - whenever that may be. Am booked into ERI to have 2nd cycle in July but am thinking about going to GCRM instead slightly earlier maybe around April or May. But I change my mind every day about what might be best - seeing Dr Tay on Friday though for review appointment so will reserve judgement until then.

Good luck to everyone going through a cycle at the moment.


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Pumpkin and Irishlady for your lovely kind welcome.  Sort of felt like I was interrupting a private conversation because you all seem to know each other so well. 

Pumpkin - follicle sizes sound promising from what little I know on the subject!!  

Well AF arrived with a vengeance this morning.  Feel like I'm the size of a house and pain is worse than usual - is that normal?  Dunno.  Don't want to take any painkillers as am trying to avoid stuff like that which means I'm sitting in work with a face like thunder.    So am battling on.

DH's beloved gran had a bad stroke this morning     Won't do much for the stress levels on both our parts.  Poor guy's really upset.  Feel a bit helpless here.  She's still with us but I don't think it'll be too long from what I've heard.  Is it wrong that I'm worried about the funeral being on the day of the scan? (Next Thurs) Feel really guilty about that.  

Also sort of worried about my weight.  But no-one at the hospital said anything in Sept or Dec.  Terrified they'll tell me they can't continue the treatment next week.  

Jeez, talk about a Moaning Minnie! LOL!!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for doing that Mac. NOt sure if Martakeithy and Scotslass are coming too

Yes we will be meeting inside. I will try and get there early to spot lost looking ladies!! I have reddish blonde shoulder length hair, blue eyes and 5ft 6 and slim build. No idea what I will be wearing, but probably layers...I know just look for the one having a hot flush and that will be me


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Macgirl - Good luck for Friday, we are back on Friday too but we will be going early so will probably miss you but look forward to meeting you on Saturday.

ReikiJan - I "lurked" on here for a while before I joined and now I feel like I have been here for ages! Its become a bit of an addiction!!  Sorry to here about DHs gran, I think its only natural to worry about your scan as well as the funeral, so much emotions to have to deal with.  Sending you lots of   

Irishlady - You make me laugh about the hot flushes    Pleased to report I think that yesterday was the first day I didnt have a hot flush at all!  I have to start the buserlin injection tomorrow as that is now 28 days since my last zoladex.  What time are you planning to get to Starbucks?

Well I am doing fine, tummy starting to feel a bit bigger now or is that because I have eaten too many biscuits??  Staying at my in-laws at the moment as our hall and stairway is getting decorated and its a bit difficult keeping the dog out of the way, hoping to be back home on Friday.  Not really the best timing with IVF but at least I am getting my meals cooked for me so able to relax more!  

Looking forward to meeting everyone on Saturday.  I have blondish/brown hair sort of bobbed hair, brown glasses and probably will be wearing a brown jacket, jeans and a bright pink scarf and probably looking lost!  I am bad enough trying to find people I know in a busy cafe never mind people I have never met


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Pumpkin - We were having our hall decorated before Christmas and I thought it would interfere with the treatment but because it took me so long to down reg it didn't!  Love it now it looks fab.  I think our appointment is 10.45 on Friday so we will have to wait until Saturday to meet.  Glad to hear the hot flushes are calming down - I don't think the were too much an issue for me.

I'll wear my pink scarf as well and we can start a theme haha!

ReikiJan - I was a bit worried about my weight.  Actually they didn't check it until the day of my EC at which time the nurse said if I was having to go again I should try to lose weight (I had been but went up during IVF cycle) - suspect they were less bothered as I was self fundung  I too have AF at the mo!  Quite unpleasant - I went on the pill quite young due to painful periods so it feel like being a teenager again having awful cramps and queasiness.  It really is bad enough every month when AF arrives without it being agony too isnt it?  Are you coming on Saturday?

I think I have discovered this evening that I have endometriosis.  Something I thought was quite normal during my AF apparently is not - will need to discuss with the doc on Friday.  Wont go into too much detail in case anyone is eating when they are reading this!!!

Irish - thanks for pointing out the names I had missed.  I'll try to get there early too. So potential for Saturday is...........

Pumpkin
Irish
KirstyLouise
OwenL
Peanuts
Berry
Martakeity
Scotslass
Me (macgirl)


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

sorry i have not been posting much. My head is all over the place at the mo. 

I wont b able to make the meet up, i'm really sorry. xxxx

pumpkin- glas ur stimming is going well hunny xxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Berry

Sorry we wont see you on Saturday but take care.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Berry - Sorry you wont be at the meet up.  Hope you are ok and have managed to make a plan with what to do with your recent results.  Sending you   

Macgirl - Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow.  Sorry to hear about the endometriosis.  I was a bit shocked to discover that I had it last year.  I just always thought I had painful periods although they had started to get a bit worse pain wise and clots.  Anyway its all now been removed but its left my tubes completely blocked (which had been clear initially when we first came to the fertility clinic) so even if we hadnt needed IVF because of DH we would need it now.  Hope that you get some answers at your appointment   

Back to RIE tomorrow for my next scan, tummy feeling bigger and a bit bloated, hoping that they have grown.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello, hello....  Sorry that I have not been posting much - I have been unbelievably busy at work and am still working now.  Taking a wee break to come on so will try a few personals quickly!

Berry - I saw your results and hope you are getting some clarity about what to do next...

Pumpkin - glad you are stimming..!  Good luck for the scan tomorrow..

Macgirl - hope the endo is not too serious... I had some apparently, but it was taken away by Dr Thong at Murrayfield.

ReikiJan - welcome and good luck with your treatment!

Irish - hope you are doing ok and getting ready for your treatment..

Hello to Owen, Marta, Mini, Peanuts, Scotslass and Kirsty - and anyone else I have missed.. xx

I was at the RIE this morning for baseline scan and have moved onto stims!  Quite surprised as it took me 3 weeks last time so 2 weeks d-r is a bonus!  No side effects apart from crippling tiredness, but work is not helping that..  Anyway, speaking of which, better head back to it.

Sorry that I cannot make the meet on Sat - getting my hair done as it desperately needs it.  My roots have roots!  Enjoy!  xx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

JSparrow - Great news on the stimms. I took a while to DR so am interested to know if if they did anything different for you on this cycle to help speed it up?  Or did you start on a differrent day (I started DR at beginning of cycle rather than CD21 so was gold it would take longer but it felt like an eternity.)  Also interested to kow why you went to Murrayfield for the end surgery - was there a long wait at RIE?  Sorry am being very nosey!  Just tell me to mind my own business    (was trying to remember the side effects of DR yesterday and I forgot about the crippling tiredness as you put it - very good description that!  Also had a bad memory and kept forgetting meetings and appointments so no surprise I cant remember the side effects!)  

Have just gone on to Murrayfield website and they are opening an IVF clinic in March - I had no idea!  Wonder if they have any opening special offers - that would be nice haha!

Pumpkin - you have me worried now!  How come you tubes were clear and then now are not?  Sorry am being very nosey tonight.
Good luck tomorrow morning - may your follies have grown big and juicy!!!


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Macgirl - I don't know why it took me less time to d-r.  The nurse said it can vary cycle to cycle.  If I am honest, I was a bit more generous with the Buserelin this time and maybe that made a difference.  I started on day 23 I think.

I got my endo treated at Murrayfield as that is where I went to get all my initial investigations done.  There was a long waiting list at RIE as per usual...!  That is interesting they are opening an IVF clinic there - might go and have a wee spy...

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Macgirl - ask away!  I dont know why exactly but initally my tubes were clear that was back about 2004.  I think the endometriosis must have developed after that time and caused my tubes to become blocked, it was quite severe and everything was stuck down to my bowel,bladder and womb.  The surgeon said my womb was I cant remember the word, could have been inverted or something, anyway it was twisted out of position.  Now everything has been rectifed and all the endo removed so I am hoping that all will go well with the IVF.  The only thing is this fluid that has collected but hoping that the antibiotics will clear it up.
Hope your appointment went well today.

Thats interesting about the IVF clinic opening, had a nosey on the website and I see its at a new Spire hospital opening just outside Dalkeith.  I see Dr Thong is speaking at the open day.

JSparrow - Thats fab news you are stimming already, hope that goes well   Enjoy your new hairdo.

Back at the RIE today, Dr THong came in with one of the other doctors to see the scan, had me a bit worried!  Things are growing but still not quite there.  I have 7 plus 3 small ones on the right and 3 on the left.  The biggest ones are up to 16mm but I think there were only about 3 that size the rest need to catch up.  So back again on Monday and its looking like EC on Wednesday.  Feeling tired tonight.  Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Sparrow and and Pumpkin - Gosh I didn't realise that the Spire clinic was at a new hospital near Dalkeith (assumed it was at Murrayfield) - it will be just up the road from the RIE - both close to where we live.  Dr Thong seems to be in charge there as well.

Our review went well today we thought - our consultant Dr Tay spent about 45 minutes with us and answered all our questions.  Overall he felt there were lots of positives for our cycle and he hopes we will be successful on our second attempt (SO DO WE!) .  I was considering trying GCRM for next cycle but we think we will just wait until July unless we get a cancellation.  (May still have a look at the Spire place out of interest - maybe they will have some special opening offers lol!!)  Though interestingly Dr Tay told us today that NHS Lothian (because they were named and shamed by the media) have provided 100K for additional NHS treatments in this financial.  I asked what difference that funding would make to the waiting list and he said they should be able to reduce the waiting list by about 9 months as a result.  They are having to carry out all the treatments by April because funding is only available for the current year.  So it means we are unlikely to get a self funding cancellation before April but that is fine as we need time to save.  I said I didnt expect a cancellation since we never got one before but he also said the credit crunch has affected the number of people self funding so we never know.  

On the endo front - he thinks it likely that I have early stages of endo but if it was serious they would have seen chocolate cysts on my ultrasound.  So we agreed on balance not to investigate further at the moment particularly since the best cure is pregnancy and the results would not change the need for IVF.

Liking the generousity with the burselin Sparrow   I ended up on 2 daily doses of burselin when I was down regging. Felt like I was constantly injecting for some reason maybe because it was when I got up in the morning and when I went to bed at night.

Pumpkin - am sure these follies will catch up nicely by Monday - EC on Wednesday how exciting!!  See you tomorrow.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Just to say I'm planning on making it along tommorrow still.  It is the Starbucks on Princes St isn't it?  Don't know why but I had it in my head it was another one .  See you all there at 1pm then.  As I've not met any of you before I'll probably be wearing jeans and a purple coat.  I have short dark hair and wear glasses oh and I'm over 6ft tall.  I'll be the one looking lost.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing some of you later!  

Just to confirm it is the Princes St Starbucks and we will meet upstairs at 1pm. Hope the wind dies down soon  

xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

It was lovely to meet Mac, Owen and Pumpkin for the first time today and see Peanuts and AnneS again    

Hope we can meet up again soon    

x x


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes I really enjoyed meeting you all and it would be great to do it again soon.  Good luck to you and Pumpkin - my fingers are crossed for you both.

Especially nice having a moan with people who truly understand


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Mac.

I know what you mean about meeting people who truly understand what you are going through.  Enjoy the rest of your weekend  

Such a lovely day today so reckon a nice walk is the plan for this afternoon.

Pumpkin how was your facial?

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

It was lovely to meet everyone yesterday and nice to chat. Great to put faces to names, and real names too!  Although I still think of you all as your screen names!! Would be great to meet up again especially as I had to leave early yesterday.  The facial was lovely though!  Very nice and relaxing.

Woke up this morning with pains over my right ovary, hoping thats a good sign and they have been growing overnight!  Its eased off now and I am sitting with my hot water bottle over my tummy.  

When you go in for EC is it usually first thing in the morning?  and what time do you normally get out again?  I guess they will tell me the procedure tomorrow but its always good to be prepared!  
Just having a quiet day today, last night had friends over for dinner so it was late to bed so feeling tired today, probably not the best but I had a lie in so feeling a bit better now and just going to sit with my feet up and play the wii with DH!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Pumpkin  

You normally have to be at clinic for 08.00 and then they do ICSI patients first and then IVF. There is a bit of waiting around but there is a bit of admin, weight taken, consultant comes and has a chat. But take a magazine to read. Then dh goes off to give sample and then you are taken through. Procedure takes about 30-45mins but feels like ages!! Then you will come round with and probably say something silly - well I do!! They check your stats, consultant has a chat again and nurse, you have to have something to eat and drink and have a pee before you can be discharged. It depends on what time your ec is, but can normally leave about 2ish. Think you have to stay there for 2hours after you have come round from sedation.  Then it is home to be pampered all night by dh!!   

Hope this helps a little, please ask away!!

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Irish, that helps a lot


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, it was nice to meet you all on Saturday, hope to do it again sometime soon.

Well I went to see Stomp in the evening which was excellent much better than it was over 10 years ago when I last saw the show.  Then had a few beers and home.

Today I had an organised walk which I was leading around Cammo/Cramond area and it turned into a 8 mile walk with 19 people and 6 dogs, it was a good day, excellent weather although still a bit icy in parts and I'm now sitting at home and shattered.

Back to work tommorrow after my period of sick-leave.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Great to meet some new faces yesterday, and see some familiar faces too    Have been feeling really low about treatment over the last wee while, so was great to catch up with girls who know how it feels    Agree that we have to try to get together again soon.

Owenl - that sounds like a lovely day out.  We took our dog for a walk too, but not for 8 miles!!   Hope you've got your feet up now.

Irish - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for scan and starting stimms        Keep us up to date with things.  Happy to meet up during 2ww, if you're looking for distractions!  .  Keeping everything crossed for you      

Pumpkin - lovely to meet you, although with you leaving early and us arriving late we didn't get much time to chat!  Glad you enjoyed the facial, sounds lovely.

Big hugs to Macgirl, AnneS, Sparrow, Scotlass, Marta, ReikiJan, Berry, Silver, Flash, and anyone else I've forgotten   
Dxx


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey everyone

Sounds like you all had a nice afternoon on Saturday.  I'm sorry I wasn't able to make it, we had to go to visit DH's gran in Inverness to say goodbye.  All very, very sad and not a good idea for the hormonally-imbalanced.  

In work at the mo and haven't time to reply to everyone individually but know I'm wishing you all the best!

Back at ERI on Thurs for 1st scan since d-reg.  Hopefully all will be well and it's worked (and they don't tell me I'm too much of a blimp.)


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies, just a quick message, will be back on later but I had my scan today and EC is all go for Wednesday.  Have to take my injection tonight at 11pm.  Irishlady will take your advice and think I will set the alarm clock and the timer on the cooker to remind me   just incase one doesnt go off!!  Back later xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the good wishes Peanuts    Feel a bit apprehensive this evening but will feel better after scan tom - fingers crossed!

Reiki that does sound v emotional and hope you and dh are bearing up   

Owen v impressed with your long walk on Sunday.  We managed a small walk round Harlaw reservoir which was lovely, and still had tons of ice. 

Pumpkin, so pleased you are at this stage already and I am sure you will stay awake until 11pm   Enjoy the injection free day tomorrow  

Off to quickly do dishes before Hustle so better go

Big hugs to Macgirl, AnneS, Sparrow, Scotlass, Marta, ReikiJan, Berry, Silver, Flash, Owen, Peanuts and anyone else I've forgotten  
xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Peanuts - Yes it was nice to meet you and AnneS but sorry we didnt have much time to chat, next time though 

Owenl - Hope the pain continues to ease and going back to work was ok.

ReikiJan - Sounds like you had a tough weekend, hope your scan on Thurs goes well

Irishlady - Good luck tomorrow, hope all goes well.

Well less than one hour to go now!  Have also started the antibiotics today for the fluid collection, so hopefully that will do the trick.  I cant actually remember how many follicles I have, I think there were 5 above the 18mm and 5  which were a bit smaller and then 3 tiny ones that will be no use.  However I think it was Nelly on here that only got two eggs, both fertilised and now she is expecting twins so it goes to show it really is quality and not quantity that counts.


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey girls

Thanks for all your kind words.  

Totally wiped out with all of this.  No more bad nights now just can't seem to get moving in the mornings.  DH has to do my injections still as my concentration has gone completely!  You wouldn't believe the stupid mistakes I'm making in work.   

Pumpkin - the very best of luck for tomorrow!!!  Fingers, toes, legs and eyes crossed for ya!!!!

OwenL - hope your first day back went ok for you.

Irish - hope your scan went well!!!

Love to anyone I forgot....


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi girls!!
Sorry been a no show on here for a while... heavy, heavy workload just now...
Just had to say Good Luck      to Pumpkin for tomorrow.. told you I'd be checking in on you!!
Hope it all goes well, will be thinking of you tomorrow.
It is totally quality that counts!  Don't get too hung up or too disappointed if you don't get tonnes of follies tomorrow, it only takes the one, or two!!  I'm living proof!!!
I'lll check back to see how you got on...

Hope everyone is well, and wishing you all loads of love and      for your tx's!
2010 is our year!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Nelly  

Just a quick post from me and I won't be back on today but wanted to wish pumpkin all the best for tomorrow     Enjoy the double gin moment! And as Nelly says it is quality not quantity that counts  

My scan went fine and left with my box of goodies!!  So all planned to start stimming on Thursday...the rollercoaster ride is about to begin AGAIN   

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls, Sorry i have not been on this thread much. Iam trying to get my head around everything and its taking a lot of time to do it... everything is just so complicated!!! 

Irishlady- yey!!! Great that everything went well at ur scan and so glad u r starting stims on thursday!!! I got a feeling about u this time!!!  

Nelly- how r u doing!?

Pumkin- Good luck for tomorrow. I cant stress enough to you that it doesnt matter how many eggs u get... look at nelly... then look at me....  You will do great! This is ur time hunny! xxxx

ReikiJan- hey! How r u? xxx

Sorry for not much personals. My head is a bit blah... i just shrunk DH top for work in the tumble dryer... i really shouldnt have put it in there, but never mind!!! oops! I did my 1st injection of hurmira yesterday, so far so gd. I did feel a little flu like lastnite and this morning but it seams to have passed. My AF is very late this month which is not like me... i am on day 34 now... i usually am either 31days or 32days MAX so i'm a bit worried... i had a lot of pain down there this month and i am scared incase i have a cyst or something.... do u usually get pain if u have a cyst?  I know i'm just stressing out for nothing and thats prob why my AF is late in the 1st place lol. 

xxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Did a post last night and then lost it all!

Must have been the excitement of reading that Pumkin's EC is TOMORROW!    All the best - hope they get those special eggs!  

Irish - good to hear your scan went well and you are ready to start stimming.  Have a nice day tomorrow  

Owenl - hope you have recovered from your walk and that your return to work is going well.  Am currently trying to decide whether to enter the Moonwalk this year.  Have done it twice before but am booked in for 2nd cycle in July so am likely to have started down regging then so probably not a good idea think about it!

ReikiJan - sorry about your news.  I know what you mean about your concentration being affected - I forgot loads of things!

Not much to update from me. Very busy at work at the mo.  Got weigh in tonight but dont think I have lost anything despite resisting the muffins st Starbucks on Saturday!  Oh I have booked onto the IVF Scotland open day though apparently it is being held in central Edinburgh - I was hoping it would be at the new hospital so we could have a nosey around but assume it aint finished yet.

Hi and big hugs to Anne S, Peanuts, JSparrow, Berry, Nelly Mac and everyone else I have missed!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

macgirl- what new hospital??


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

There is a new Spire Hospital opening near the Sheriffhall Roundabout and they are opening a clinic called IVF Scotland - you maybe missed our earlier posts discussing it.

http://www.spirehealthcare.com/ShawfairPark/IVF-Scotland/About-us/

Dr Thong seems to be in charge.

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

ohh thanks for the info! xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Just wanted to thank you all for the good luck messages, almost got a bit teary eyed reading them!  Still dont feel as if this is really happening, I think it might hit me tomorrow in the waiting room and then I will become a wreck!!  Will try to get back on tomorrow and let you know how its gone


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Just wanted to pop on and wish Pumpkin all the best for EC tomorrow!  It is quantity not quality so focus on that..  Will be thinking of you x

Irish - great news that you are starting stimming...   that this is your turn..

Berry - good to hear from you and hope all is going well on your new treatment..

Macgirl - good luck at your weigh in..

Hello to Owen, Marta, Reiki, Nelly, Peanuts and anyone else I have missed..  xx

I am ok - still stimming.  Was at the hospital today and have 9 follies of a decent length and a few more small ones.  Am having a better response this time so the change to Menpour and increased dose must be working.  Still same number of follies though, they are just further on.  Back on Friday and EC will be Tues/Weds next week.

xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Pumpkin - Good luck for tomorrow hun       Try not to stress too much, the nurses take good care of you, and they make the best tea and toast afterwards!  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for some good eggs and fab embies.  Kepp us posted  

Irish - congrats on getting your bag of tricks and just think of all those lovely hormones on Thurs!  Wishing you lots of luck - 3rd time lucky and all that!       

Mac - hope the weigh in went well, I'm sure you'll do great.  I had a muffin at Starbucks, lunch with AnneS and then a Chinese take out and a couple of bottles of wine with my pal on Sat - so that means extra weights at body pump tomorrow!! 

ReikiJan - oh hun, if you can get through d/r then stimms is so much better - some happy hormones in the system and lots of growing follies to concentrate on.  Hang in there   

Big hugs to everyone  
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello everyone

Well I survived EC, they got 5 eggs.  To be honest I was a bit disappointed, for some reason i had it in my head i wanted 8, not sure why that was just what I thought!  When the Dr came round before EC he said he expected between 4 and 6 so I guess I was in the middle.  Felt a bit uncomfortable when i came back but they gave me some paracetamol and I felt ok.  Dont remember anything after the feeling sleepy bit, remember being back in the ward and shaking lots.  DH said I was shaking uncontrolably and weeping and mumbling something!  Anyway have to phone back tomorrow to see how things have gone, ET is going to be on Friday.  Feeling a bit sleepy and just lying on the sofa.

Irish - Good luck starting tomorrow, hope you are doing ok
JSparrow - Your follies sound good and not long till EC
Peanuts - I was quite disappointed I didnt have time for any muffins at Starbucks although my favourite is choc brownies!  Might persuade DH to make me some cake this afternoon!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

pumpkin- well done hunny!!!! 5 is fantasic!!!! put ur feet up and chill out now! xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Well done Pumpkin! Another massive hurdle you have jumped, and hope dh is looking after you!

Take care     xx

Thanks for all your good wishes and positive vibes! Hasn't quite hit me yet that stimming starts tomorrow, but maybe that's a good thing    

Mac thanks for the birthday wishes!! Leaving work soon and going for a massage (dh's treat) and then he is cooking me dinner. May have a wee glass of red   first in a few weeks and last one for weeks (maybe months     ) so sure it will go to my head!!

Sparrow pleased to hear your stimming is going well too

Big      to everyone xx
xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Irishlady, I knew you had said it was this week but I didnt know when.  

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear Irishladyyyyyyy
Happy birthday to you

My singing online is so much better than my singing in real life


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irsihlady- Happy Birthday!!!!! Good luck for 2morrow xxxxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

pumpkin-pie said:


> My singing online is so much better than my singing in real life


Haha Pumpkin - mine is infinitely better in my own head (according to my hubby!) Great news on the eggs - it is hard to remember that getting 5 eggs is a great achievement so celebrate that! I know it is easier to say when it is not you but do remember quality over quantity!!! I hope they looked after you well at the hospital. Rest well tonight and good luck for that call in the morning. There was much drama when our call came in as my upstairs phone battery cut out and I had to go tearing down the stairs to try and retrieve the call - was not good for my stress levels. We got the call on the Saturday and then they phoned me again early on the Monday - I just about collapsed when I answered the phone as I thought something had gone wrong with the embies but they just wanted to change my transfer time.  

JSparrow - great news that the change in medication has made a difference and that your follies are bigger.

Peanuts - I am such a weakling at bodypump that on one of the exercises I have nothing on the bar lol!!! Not done it for ages though - last time I did it at lunchtime then had my 1-2-1 with my director in the afternoon and could barely stay awake!

Irish - enjoy your massage and your wee glass of red, I really must get my christmas pressie massage booked. Happy Stimming Day tomorrow!! Are you on Menopur?

I managed a 1lb loss last night - it's a start but just glad not to be as bloated anymore. All the bread and cakes over Christmas somewhat inflated my waistline. My trousers were really tight but back to being lose again - phew! Wish I had it in me to give up bread ................

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Pumpkin – wow, congrats on your 5 eggs, that’s great news  .  Hope DH is looking after you and making lots of muffins!  Make sure you’re not in any discomfort and take some painkillers.  Good luck for fertilisation rates tomorrow, another wee hurdle in this journey    

Irish – Happy Birthday to you!  I’ll not sing the rest as I’m sure my singing voice is worse than Pumkins!  Enjoy your wee glass of wine and good luck for stimms tomorrow     

Macgirl – well done on that weight loss – keep it up!  Oh dear – bodypump and 1-2-1’s don’t mix   – I can bearly get into bed after my class!

Speaking of which, need to head now
Take care  
Dxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes!!    

I feel completely zonked after my massage and am going to have roast leg of lamb and homegrown parsnips, roast potatoes and red cabbage for dinner all cooked by wonderful dh soon!! I am being thoroughly treated  

xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Can't believe we had dropped to the 2nd page, so had to do something about that!!

First stimming injection - DONE (in a Gordon Ramsay voice!!  )

Pumpkin, will check back later to see how you got on with the phone call. I am sure you are feeling anxious but    it brings great news.

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Trying to kill time until I can phone, feeling a bit anxious but trying not to!!  If this is how I feel goodness knows what its like for the blood test at the end of the 2ww!  
Irishlady - glad you had a good birthday and the first stimm is done
Peanuts - feeling much better today, yesterday felt a bit sore but its almost all gone now, took paracetamol and that helped.


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Pumpkin - just came onto check if you had any news yet.  Am surprised you have to phone them,  they phoned me but thinking back it was probably because it was a Saturday (my EC was on the Friday) and therefore it would have been difficult for me to phone.  What time do you need to call?  I would just call now hehe!!!  Have everything crossed for you - makes it difficult to type!!!  

Irish - liking the GR impression.  Hubbies favourite one is 'build the dish' - he says it when I am serving dinner but am not actually sure GR says that!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Have to call after 11am and am calling but its engaged!!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Now I am just getting the answer machine so have had to leave a message, feeling really anxious, am going to jump when the phone does ring!!


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

aargh!  I have a meeting at 12noon - I must know before then !!!!

Only kidding, I really feel for you..................


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Still engaged!!  DH has just phoned and I thought it was the hospital!  This is torture!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Finally got through!  All 5 were suitable for ICSI and 4 of them have fertilised.  Huge relief, I am actually sitting here shaking. Another hurdle over but still plently more to go!  Feeling more positive now.  ET is going to be tomorrow.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pumpkin- that is a fantastic Fet rate!!! Do not stress or worry now.... u need to be totally chilled out for ur babies!!! Ohhh i think this is ur time!!! I will b thinking of you tomorrow!!! XXXXX


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Phew GREAT NEWS!!!    As Berry says a very good fertilisation rate.

I can go to my meeting now. hehe.............

Be back on tonight xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady- yey!!!! 1 down!!! whoo hooo!!! xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Fab news Pumpkin     and as others have said that is great fert rates. Keep up the   and enjoy a relaxing day today. 

xx


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

YEY for Pumpkin!!! WAHOOO!!!! *does backflip*  A million good wishes for ET tomorrow!!!!  

First scan today didn't go as well as hoped.  Lining not thinned out and I have a bloody cyst!!  (Excuse French...not in very good mood)  Have to do another week of Buserelin but a double dose this time.  Go back on Weds for scan and then assuming it's worked, have to get the cyst drained on Fri before the stimming can start.  

Spent the entire day in tears for some reason.

So frustrated.  I've done everything right and my body's let me down.....again   

My work aren't being very supportive.  There's only my bosses that know we're doing this treatment and I think they're getting annoyed because I'm taking so many short notice holidays.  I've used up so much since January because I've been feeling so rubbish but if I'd taken sick days they'd be twice as annoyed.
Can't win.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh ReikiJan I can totally relate to how you are feeling.  We were supposed to start IVF last year in Sept but when they did the first scan they found I had two cysts which were huge (15cm) I had to have surgery and postpone treatment for 3 months.  I know how frustrating it is but you will get there and it will be worth the wait in the end.  Sending you lots of    and     that things will be much better at the next scan on Wednesday.  Thats tough that work isnt very supportive too, its stressful enough as it is going through IVF.

Well I am feeling much better than I was this morning!  Much more relaxed, after tomorrow I just have to sit back and hope and pray that everything will go well and the embies will attach firmly.  I have got acupuncture tomorrow she managed to fit me in before ET and then she said she will get me fitted in for after ET too.  Hoping that my fab 4 will still be going strong tomorrow, no doubt we will be having the 2v1 conversation again tomorrow!


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

That's poo ReikiJan!  I had to DR for longer as it took me ages for my lining to thin out as well.  I also ended up on double dose of burselin - morning and night!  My acupuncturist made me feel better when she said that it is not necessarily a bad thing that I didn't shut down quickly and sort of fought the DR medication.  Sorry your work are being crap too. Not surprised you spent the day in tears - I hope you are feeling more upbeat soon.


Pumpkin - glad you are feeling more relaxed this evening.  I really felt for you this morning...and am sure they will be fine overnight.  Good luck on the 2v1 conversation!!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh Reikijan I am sorry. I am not surprised you have been upset about it. Take care  

Been v quiet on here today!! Pumpkin I hope all went well for your et.

I am heading away for w/e so won't be again until Sun, how will I cope    Some of you may remember asking about the hot tub, well I asked a nurse at ERI and the answer was no, never mind    

Hope you all have a good weekend     xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, well I am now officially PUPO !!   It has been quite a day!  Had acupuncture at 9am this morning and got home and DH said the hospital had phoned but not to panic everything was ok they just wanted me to go in a bit earlier.  So went in and was seen by the Dr who explained the procedure,  DH then reminded them that we wanted 2 at which point the Dr asked to see my scar, I thought she meant the scar from my cyst operation but she wanted to see the scar from an op I had when I was two and a half to remove a liver tumour.  She then said that they werent sure about putting 2 back as there was a high risk of twins and I might be in a lot of pain because of the scar.  She then said she would go and speak to Dr T.  At which point I then burst into tears as we had said all along that we wanted 2 put back and I have obviously had this scar all along and at no point had anyone suggested that it would be a problem.  It wasnt so much that the scar might be a problem but that they brought it up about 10mins before I was due to go into theatre!  The nurse was really great too and she said they were surprised that it had been brought up now.  Anyway she then came back and Dr T was happy for me to have two so really a great stress for no reason!  
Embryologist came and told us that 2 of our embryos werent very good they were 2 and 3 cells and showing fragmentation?  However the other two were doing well, 4 cells and one was a grade 1/2 and the other was a grade 2.  So none for freezing but two little pumpkin seeds popped back in!  Off for another acupuncture appointment shortly.  Feeling really good, very happy that despite a difficult journey we have got this far and just looking forward to a relaxing 2 weeks and getting some good news a week on wednesday 

Hope everyone has a good weekend, anyone doing anything exciting apart from Irishlady (shame about the hot tub, it obviously can poach your eggs  )  to all


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Evening!

Pumpkin - gosh that sounds like more drama than was required today. Seems like all the other docs like to tell us we can only have 1 and then Dr T overrules! Anyway great to hear you are PUPO with 2 pumpkin seeds on board!! When is OTD - Monday 1st?

Irish - enjoy your weekend - pity about the hot tub but as Pumpkin says you wouldn't want to poach your eggs lol!!

Nothing exciting for me this weekend - just the gym Sat and Sun morning - we did the weekly shop tonight so that horror is out of the way. Think I will wander into to town for a couple of hours whilst my car goes for it's MOT tomorrow - hoping it wont need any work as have my eye on these beauties........though we are meant to be saving for cycle 2 

http://www.duoboots.com/products/boots/detail/calf_fitted_boots_boutique/jesolo/17/colour/19-red_patent/

Glad it is Friday as even though only end of second week back to work after Christmas my work has been so mad I have run out of steam already.

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Macgirl ... Wow! *Loving * those boots!


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello! Just a quick note to day congrats to Pumpkin on being PUPO!  Well done and hoping it turns into just a P!!

I am getting EC on Tuesday.. 12 follies so far... 

Lots of love to everyone... xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Hi everyone, feeling really good this morning, quite chilled and enjoying being PUPO!!   
JSparrow - 12 follies is great, will be thinking of you on Tuesday.

Macgirl - Wow those are some red boots! I just recently got some red shoes, have always wanted red shoes (always loved the wizard of oz!!)  I've not had chance to wear them yet but they are nice to look at


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Pumpkin - congrats on being PUPO, great news about your 2 embies.  Although can't believe you had to go through that stress - my first meeting with DrT was on my first ET when he popped his head around my legs and asked me was I sure I wanted 2 embis put back!  Wasn't my best moment!  Good luck for your 2ww - try to organise some nice things to keep your mind occupies - the second week is always the worst     

Sparrow - good luck with EC on Tues, 12 follies is a great number, hopefully they'll all have some lovely eggs growing.  Take care     

Mac - wow, they're fab boots!  I walked past the Duo shop last Saturday after Starbucks - had to resist going in for a try on!  They are on sale, so it would be a shame not too!  Perhaps at our next meet up, we could all were red boots or shoes!!

Irish - have a fab weekend - sorry to hear about the hottub, but hope you're still able to enjoy yourself   

Reiki - sorry about having to d/r for an extra week, its can feel like a real set back, but it'll be worth it in the end    

big hugs to everyone  
Dxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Where's everyone this weekend?  Just wanted to bump this up so we don't fall into the 2nd page!
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

hello

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  I had a pretty quite weekend, my parents came over for lunch on Saturday but otherwise have just been chilling!

peanuts - your story about Dr T made me laugh!   I can imagine the 2nd week will be much worse, at the moment I think i still feel on a bit of a high having made it through everything!

Tomorrow getting my new carpet fitted on my stairs and hall, looking forward to getting that done as the house is all topsy turvey and I cant find anything.  Took a wee mental turn this morning as couldnt find my coat just before going out to church and started getting annoyed with DH, dont know why it wasnt his fault but he was the only one there!  Could this be the prostegone gel (the nurse said it could give you PMT, I dont normally have PMT just pain) or was I just in a bad mood   Still havent managed to find my jacket, goodness knows where I have put it, the coat hooks were taken down for decorating the hall so the coats are spread across a few rooms but I havent found it yet!! 

Anyway enough of my rants.  Irishlady when are you back in for your next scan is it Tuesday? Hope you had a lovely relaxing weekend and didnt mind too much not having the hot tub.  I have had to forgo my normal rather hot baths and now having showers, is not the same but will hopefully be worth it.   to all


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm back  

Had a fantastic time away! Accommodation was amazing, with four poster beds, snooker room, dining room table to accommodate 14 of us...feel quite relaxed even though I was up until after midnight both nights - not sure how I managed it! The hot tub was broken   so didn't need to worry about that one!!

Pumpkin - I was thinking about you over the w/e. That is great news   but talking about adding to your stress levels   Hope you are relaxing now and having positive thoughts    Yes my scan is on Tues  

Jsparrow, that sounds great. All the best for Tues  

Mac loving the boots!! I got a pair from there for last Christmas and love them!!  

Reikijan how are you doing hon??  

 Peanuts !!

Hope you all have had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

just dropping in again to wish Pumpkin all the verybest     for the 2ww. Well done on being pupo!

Good Luck to everyone peanuts, Irishlady,Macgirl,Reki jan, Jsparrow and Berry - wishing you all the very best luck on your journeys

Mimou xx


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Morning ladies

Pumpkin - Huge congrats on being PUPO!!!  Tough journey but have everything crossed for you!!! 

Macgirl - Bootiful boots!!!

JSparrow - 12 follies!?!?!?  WAHOOOO!!!!  Best of luck for tomorrow!  

Peanuts - great idea re the red shoes/boots!!  Could rename the meet-up as the "Dorothy convention"  

Irishlady - sounds like a fabby w/e!!! Could do with one of those meself! 

Well, in the RJ household it's been a kind of rubbish weekend.  Since Friday have had absolutely splitting headaches and nausea.  Must be the double-dose. Did anyone else have this with the exta dose?  I've had to call in sick to work again this morning.  I don't know whether it's a good idea to just get signed off for the week or not.  If it's not gone by now, I doubt it will before the d/r finishes. 

DH being an angel.  He's been cooking for me, running nice lavendar baths, making me cups of chamomile tea, rubbing my poor head and massaging my feet.  I think I would have jacked the whole thing in by now if he wasn't been so great.  How does anyone do this without a partner?!?!!??  A whole new respect for these women.

Off to put another ice-pack on my head and try to get some sleep.  Can't seem to get more than an hour at a time at the moment.

Do you know, I don't think I've ever complained and moaned as much in a year as I have in the last 3 weeks!!!!!

Sorry if I forgot anyone, best wishes to all!!!

RJ


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh ReikiJan - sending you lots of   and hope you feel better soon.  I downregged on zoladex and the only side effect I had was the hot flushes which although annoying were much better to put up with than headaches I imagine.  Hang in there, not long to go now xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for being away for so long. I went to see the counselor (councilor? which one is which??  ) with DH and also had two phone calls and discussions with a nurse.  I will have a scan with my February period to see what is what. If there are cancellations, we might be allowed treatment. Otherwise wait till April. Age comes up now as a factor. I will be 40 in October  . Not sure how I feel about this all.
Had a long and difficult phone conversation with my mum (my parents were paediatricians) and she said that she thought I had not been looked after properly in the weeks up to the miscarriage. She is not impressed that nobody in all the months I was bleeding told me to take time off and go to bed. Two of my cousins had difficulties with their pregnancies and spend large amounts of their 9 months 'horizontal'.
I pointed out that three pregnancies does not make for good statistics or scientific analysis, but cannot help agreeing with my mum. 
What were the doctors thinking? Especially because they could never find anything. I requested another meeting with the twin specialist (she is a very lovely lady by the way!) to answer some of these questions. I think I need clarification otherwise I will freak out should I become pregnant again ...  obviously no double embryo transfers for us anymore.

Sorry about moanie-me post.

Hope you are all well.

C xx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi 

AnneS - Counsellor is right (a Councillor tends to be a local goverment/council politician allegedly haha!)  I really hope you get some more answers from the twin specialist and get to start your treatment in February.  I can understand why you are in agreement with your Mum  - wonder why they did not advise bed rest. 

Pumpkin - hope your carpet fitters dont make half as much noise as ours did laying our hall and stair carpet.  Was worth it in the end but trying to work through it was a nightmare.  Given our rather 'sensible' colour choice (Pale cream!) we might have to endure it again soon!!  We are having a burns party this Saturday and have already warned guests that there will be no red wine leaving the kitchen - it is a very big kitchen / dining room so shouldnt be any need - and that they will have to take their shoes off.  We have turned into obsessive houseowners!!

Peanuts - I went into Duo after Starbucks  - just for a look!! 

Irish - glad you had a good weekend - great idea making sure the hot tub was out of order   .  You should complain and ask for some of your money back  

Reikijan - I think the double dose did increase the side effects for me but overall wasnt too bad - dont think I needed to take time off work but was probably not that effective whilst there!

Hello Mimou and everyone else!

Finally JSparrow - good luck for tomorrow!!

My car failed its MOT - needed a new exhaust and brake pipes - was no real surprise as got told it would need a new exhaust after last MOT but have hardly driven it since so never bothered.  Mechanic said it was not wear and tear had simply just rusted.  Also had a really sore stomach over the weekend - very strange pain and very low down so thought yesterday that may have appendicitis starting but it is easing off today.  Broke the JAnuary detox by going for a Thai and having half a bottle of wine - it tasted liked nectar  

Have consoled myself by ordering the new boots anyway     I hope they fit as had to order slightly smaller calf size  

It is 157 days til July


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

AnneS - Sending you lots of   .  I hope you manage to see the twin specialist and get some answers to your questions.  and dont worry about moaning, I think you have every right to moan and thats what we are here for.

Macgirl - Hope the boots fit.  Oh dear not good that you are counting down to July in days!!  Have you got anything planned in between that you can look forward to?  The carpet fitter is working away, didnt start well as he came in and said "you've got stone steps" and I was like "yes?" and seemingly the estimator hadnt estimated for that and its a much bigger job and the steps need to be drilled, the previous grippers were glued and had come away.  Anyway we sorted it out with John Lewis and they are covering the extra cost but it means he has to come back again tomorrow as he has been here since before 9am and I dont think he is even halfway down the stairs although has done the top hall.  We have quite a big stairway as we are the upstairs of an old Victorian house.  So have just been sitting here watching tv, daytime tv is so rubbish!, surfing on the internet and reading my book.  Hope your cream carpet survives.  We chose a practical brown colour as we have a dog and also hoping to be having some little feet running up and down soon too!!  We learnt our lesson after having a cream colour sofa bought on a whim the day after we moved house and which our darling dog has decided is his bed at night!!  We cover in a throw but he still throws it off and lies on the sofa so its not as cream as it used to be   Wont be buying a cream sofa again!

Well I am now on Day 5 of the 2ww, really dreading the blood test on Wed, well not the actual test but the having to phone in for the result.  Still trying to keep positive.  I sometimes think the clinics that do the hpt are better as at least you get the result in a few minutes instead of having to wait a few hours or maybe I am just inpatient!  By the way I still havent found my coat I lost yesterday, it has to be here somewhere!!  Maybe I am losing it


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Haven't posted much on here lately either.  Been taking a bit of time out from anything tx related and spending time with friends, going to aquafit, doing long walks and going to weight watchers.  Have managed to lose 6lbs so far.

Had my follow-up appt at RIE this afternoon and have been offered a cancellation so tx dummy run at beginning Feb when AF starts then I'll prob be D/R on holiday in Lanzarote so I won't be drinking and DH won't be having as much as he planned but it will be nice to start tx sooner and know one way or the other by the end of April if I am pg and if not get some kind of closure as this will be our 3rd and final go.  I'm now really scared as don't know how I'll cope if it doesn't work.  They feel Menopur worked better than the Fostimon and are going to keep me on it for 3rd tx  but are going to try and keep me on it a few days longer to increase chances of more decent eggs as not enough mature eggs last tx.


AnneS - I hope you get the answers you need to your questions.  Hope your next tx is the time for you.

Pumpkin - congrats on being PUPO. Hope you are enjoying your time off and sitting with your feet up.  

Macgirl - love the boots.  sorry to hear about the car.  Hope it doesn't turn out to be too expensive to fix.  We are getting our van MOTd next weekend, DH thinks it should be relatively low in cost to fix.

Irish - your weekend away sounded really relaxing.  Hope your tx is going well.

Reikijan - hope your headaches get better soon.  Remember to drinks loads of water, hopefully it will help the dehydration

Sparrow - good luck with EC tommorrow.

Hi to Peanuts, Berry, Mimou, Scotlass and anyone else I have forgotten.


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

pumpkin-pie said:


> We chose a practical brown colour as we have a dog and also hoping to be having some little feet running up and down soon too!!


We were hoping for those little feet too - I obviously thought I could get away with feeding my bambino to be pale food!! Anyone for parsnip puree??



pumpkin-pie said:


> Well I am now on Day 5 of the 2ww, really dreading the blood test on Wed, well not the actual test but the having to phone in for the result. Still trying to keep positive. I sometimes think the clinics that do the hpt are better as at least you get the result in a few minutes instead of having to wait a few hours or maybe I am just inpatient! By the way I still havent found my coat I lost yesterday, it has to be here somewhere!! Maybe I am losing it


Do you mean the coat you are wearing?? Only kidding. My heart goes out to you on the wait.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello  

Macgirl - Are you making fun of me losing my mind (and jacket!)   Seriously though how can I lose a jacket in the house!  One last place to double check is the wardrobe in the back bedroom but there is a big ladder in front of it and I dont want to be doing any heavy lifting!!  Just get a rug/runner to cover the vomit stains , the carpet in our lounge is a creamy colour too and we ended up getting a rug to cover the middle bit (not because of vomit, just because we thought it was more practical )  Now wishing we did the whole house in this new carpet colour it looks really good!  

owenl - Well done on the weight loss, 6lb is loads.  Thats great you are starting soon and fab you will have a relaxing holiday right at the start to get yourself in the right frame of mind and be nice and relaxed.

JSparrow - Good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI girls

You've been chatty today!

Pumpkin - the progesterone can make you go a bit loopy, but then again so can the 2ww on its own, so not sure which is worse.     Hope you find your coat soon - I couldn't find my sun glasses for going on holiday this year (in July) still not found them and had to get a new pair!

Reiki - your DH sounds great - although do you think he'll keep it up for the next 9 months?!    D/r turns me very loopy and gives me headaches, make sure you're drinking lots of water.  Hoping this week goes quickly and you can start getting some happy hormones soon    

Irish - sounds like a lovely weekend - any chance you could PM me the details of the house, looking for somewhere for my friends hen weekend - although hoping that I'll not be able to use the hot tub by then too!   How's the stimming going?

Mimou - wow, your little man is getting big!  Good to hear from you hun  

AnneS - oh hun, don't worry about the moan, thats what we're here for     It must have been a difficult week coming to your decisions, but hope your both feeling OK about things.  Sending you big hugs   .  Happy to meet up if you're needing to moan face to face!  

Mac - stop counting the days!!   Not a good way to get through the next few months - how about counting the days until boots arrive, and then counting the occasions that you can wear them - much more positive!  Hope you're pain has eased off and its not appendicitis!  Take care  

Owenl - well done you on the weight watchers, thats great    And well done on getting a cancellation, thats great news - now we need some PMA on the go - so many girls get lucky on there 3rd attempt, so try to keep thinking positive (I know its really hard, but you'll get there )

JSparrow - good luck for tomorrow      
Big hugs to everyone else
Dxx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello!  

Pumpkin - hope the 2WW is not driving you too loopy..!

Irish - sounds like you had a nice w/e!

Owen - that is great you got a cancellation..!  

Anne - I really hope you get some answers and that you can find a way forward that you are comfortable with.. 

Reiki - hope the headaches subside...

Mac - hope you are feeling better

Peanuts - hope you are doing ok!

Hello to Ceri, Mimou, Berry, Marta and anyone else I have missed..

Thanks for your good luck messages for tomorrow.  I am feeling ok about it - very swollen belly so will be glad to get rid of that.  Took my trigger last night and am first on the list for tomorrow morning.  Am hoping that I don't react as badly as I did last time and that I get more eggs.  Anything more than 5 is a bonus.  Just realised that I might get less than 5!  Oh no..  Oh well - what will be, will be.

Lots of love xx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Evening!

Peanuts - they are on your head!!!  Good idea will count the days til my boots arrive instead.......one.... two ..........!!  Besides I may be lucky like OwenL and get a cancellation - around spring time would be nice. 

OwenL -our posts crossed.  Great news on the cancellation and good news they have a plan on the menopur and longer stimming time.  Well done on the weight loss - mine is coming off a bit too slow but sticking at it.  Enjoy Lanzarote - should make down regging a little more pleasant!

JSparrow - good luck again - hope you get superduper top notch fabbydoodle eggies! 

Car turned out not to be as expensive as we expected - were quoted £420 but the in the end the bill was £385.  Keep thinking of everything in terms of the cost of the IVF cycle - car bill cost a 10th of the cycle costs, car worth cost of one cycle but I couldn't sell him he is soooo cute!!  (Yes I am talking about my car!!)

Am feeling but better but still feeling strange aches - it's probably just trapped wind or something  

  
for everyone!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Macgirl - Hope the pain goes soon.  I really dont want to worry you but before they found my cyst I was diagnosed with what they thought was appendicitis and then another episode of pain they put down to a mixture of IBS and period pain but which now I think must have been the cyst.  I really dont want you to worry but just if it doesnt resolve quickly I would go and see your gp just to be sure, although I saw the people at NHS 24 and they still didnt diagnose it!!  Hmmmm!  

Pleased to announce I have found my coat, hanging in the wardrobe    

Peanuts - I think I shall blame it all on the prostegone gel (I really need to learn how to spell that word!!) Its quite strange using it, I feel like its all going to fall out but it doesnt it just feels kind of funny.  So much easier when you swallow a tablet that way you know its all in.  Still having to take these antibiotics as well for the fluid, having to remember to take everything at different times of the day and have had to swap from the usual pregnacare to plain folic acid as cant take anything with iron in whilst I take my antibiotic.  Its so confusing!

JSparrow - Here is too some great quality eggs, remember QUALITY not QUANTITY but still hoping you get loads!!! 

Irishlady - Good luck with the scan today  

Reikijan - not sure when your next scan is but good luck  

Well Day 6 now    I feel like I am doing the Big Brother, "Its Day 6 in the IVF household".  I see there is a programme on tonight about IVF on BBC 1 "Too Old to be a mum"  I think as always it will be a look at the extreme uses of IVF, kind of glad I am not at work as no doubt everyone will be talking about it tomorrow.  Still going to watch it or might actually record it, I feel so tired these days going to bed earlier and sleeping well but still feel like I could sleep for longer.  Maybe I am just getting lazy   The carpet fitter is back again so not a quiet day in terms of noise as he is drilling a hole in the stairs but quiet in terms of not doing anything.  My in-laws have taken the dog for the day and will return him later walked and tired (thats them and the dog )


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow you have been chatty!! Haven't got time to reply at the mo I'm afraid, but quick me update  


Scan went ok, only day 5 so wasn't expecting too much. Have to make usual call later re. blood and to find out when next scan is. Had blood taken by nurse called Hiegel or Heidi - sorry can't remember!! She is quite brusque. Couldn't count how many more menopur I needed, so I had to count with her and even then she went away and brought back the wrong number. Then after she took my blood she said I'll leave you to do your injs and I was like Can't you do them as I don't !! And she was like who does yours??  As if I HAVE to do them. Never mind...  And also...sorry for ranting away...she was checking my date of birth and was oh so you've had a birthday recently, and I was like yes! She says so you were only 32, and I was no i was 34 and she went oh and left it like that!!  

Hope you are all doing ok - Jsparrow all the best for tomorrow,   Pumkpin glad you found your coat  - Owenl, fab news on the weight loss and cancellation.  Mac sorry to hear about your car - 
Caroline - sorry to read your post and don't apologise about moaning on here, that's what I do  
Peanuts - have pm you the holiday accommodation      to everyone 

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Okay, having a wee stress this morning!  Apologies if this is TMI but just wondered if this is normal.  Have been taking the gel/cream whatever it is since Friday and have had no problems.  Today took it as normal and shortly after felt it was coming back out, nipped to the loo and it wasnt.  However about a hour or two later went to toilet and when I wiped there was lots of the white stuff in little lumps.  So I wasnt sure what to do but have used another one.  The nurse said that if it came out just to use another as you couldnt overdose on it.  Just wondered if this happened to anyone else, I just dont know why it happened when the last 4 days have been fine.  Didnt want to leave it as I guess around now is when implantation is likely to occur so its probably at its most important time.

Irishlady - Dont think I have seen that nurse before.  Glad your scan went well.

Off to chill


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

I have been so busy the past week hence the lack of posts. 

Pumpkin- dont worry about the Gel, its normal for it 2 come out a lot. I was told at GCRM to do it b4 i go 2 bed at night so that i am lying down and it wont come out.... just wait until nxt week.... u will b so shocked at what will b coming out. Dont worry its totally normal. You might even notice it will go a sort of pink/creamy colour...  normal again. Hope this helps xxxxx

Irish- Hey hun   I remember Sister Heidi, she was really nice but very very unorganised. I used to have to tell her what to do... however she used to call me her special pet lol   

Macgirl- sorry 2 hear about ur car, but glad the bill was not too bad.   It is always just an extra amount of money that we always wanna keep for our tx... or our baby  xxx

AnneS- So nice to hear from u!!! I hope ur doing well. Glad to hear u have a plan and hope everything works out for you. Sometimes Our mums always have the best advice! xxxx

Hi to everyone else. I got to dash now as i'm just about 2 head out. 

Take care!!!

Berry xxxxxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Quick post will be back on later maybe!

Pumpkin - thanks for that.  I did have a niggle at the back of my mind that it may be ovarian related so have called the unit and spoke to one of the nurses (Emma) - she is going to speak to Dr Tay tomorrow and see if I should go in for a quick scan to ensure eveything is okay.  Much as I love those scans (NOT) I would like my mind put at rest.  Have of course consulted Dr Google and found all sorts from ectopic pregnancies in the ovaries (which can shownegative on a test) to ovarian torsion.  Amazing what you can learn!!


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello - just a quick update as not feeling great - but I got 9 eggs!  Happy with that as last time it was only 5 and Dr Raja expected to get around 4 this time so a good result...

Out of the RIE at 1.30 today and on the sofa with a sore belly and feeling v. tired.  

Give me lots of positivity for a good fertilisation rate..    

Lots of love to everyone..  xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

JSparrow - Well done on all those eggs, do you feel like a hen?  You take care and put your feet up and rest up.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow, I know how stressed I was last week especially when I couldnt get through to them!!  

Macgirl - Googling symptoms is never a good idea is it    Lets hope that you can get a scan just to be sure its nothing to be worried about.   that its not a cyst and just an irritated appendix and will settle down of its own accord.

Berry - Thanks for the advice although you've got me worried what will be coming out next week     No more has come out now so I am back to being stress-free for the moment!

Well tomorrow will be one week since EC, its actually gone quite fast but in some ways seems ages ago.  Do most people find the second week goes slower than the first?  Think I might arrange to meet up with some friends for coffee or something to help pass the time. I havent actually been out since ET apart from going to church on Sunday so should probably get out soon.  DH has just come home so better go and say hello.   to all.  Special   for Martakeithy, not seen you here for a while, hope you are ok


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

JSparrow said:


> Hello - just a quick update as not feeling great - but I got 9 eggs! Happy with that as last time it was only 5 and Dr Raja expected to get around 4 this time so a good result...
> 
> Out of the RIE at 1.30 today and on the sofa with a sore belly and feeling v. tired.
> 
> ...


Fab news Sparrow! Fingers crossed tomorrow brings even more good news. Well done to you on producing them and Dr Raja for getting so many out!!  Here is the positivity for you              not sure you need that much but sending extra just to be sure 

Pumpkin - yes the 2nd week is much worse - sorry! Arranging something might be a good idea - I ended up going back to work for a few days in the middle of the 2ww though more because I felt guilty than boredom. No googling not a good idea  am sure you will not hbe googling early symptoms soon  Don't think it is my appendix as it is predominantly on my left side - probably just my ovaries still settling down.

Middle of the week tomorrow - hurrah!!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes 2nd week is infinitely worse - sorry pumpkin! We had a lovely day trip on the Sun, when test date was the Wed, as I just had to get out. Would recommend it if you can.  

When I called back for my bloods they weren't too good - 354 on day 5 and they are a bit low, so am not back until Mon for 2nd scan. Am going to do v little, start using my wheat heat bag thing and drink 1 pint of milk every day. And lots of   Have been feeling positive and relaxed so want to continue with that. I really feel it is all or nothing this time    Can anyone else give me any guidance on my results??  

Jsparrow well done that is brilliant.     take it easy tonight and sending you lots of   for tomorrow!!

Hope the scan reduces your stress levels Macgirl.

Oh AnneS I forgot to say there is noooooo way you look 39 - couldn't believe that when you said you would be 40 this year  

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello - Well thanks ladies for cheering me up   and letting me know that next week is going to be worse     I havent got anything planned yet except a first birthday party!!  Will see how I feel about that, not the best timing as might be getting a bit emotional but at the same time would be nice to go, its my friends little boys birthday.  She knows about the treatment so would be understanding either way.

Irishlady - Sorry cant help about the results. I always assumed they were just checking your hormone levels didnt go too high.  Although Mon seems ages away hopefully things will have moved on a lot by then and your follies will be much bigger.  Sending you    and   and keep that   

Tummy is feeling fat this evening, have had to undo the button on my jeans, however still tucking into some chocolate brownie that DH has just brought through with a cup of tea


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, [slinks in looking sheepish]
Sorreee, not been on for a while, but just wanted to say how pleased I am for you Pumpkin and thanks for thinking of me.
Sparrow, I'm so chuffed for you and your 9 eggs. Cor, what next.
I will read through properly soon, but just wanted to say that AF is showing signs of arrival so probably tomorrow. Will have to phone the ERI and let them know.
Aargh!
Have now got sore throat from DS. Yuck, no French bread with crispy salad for me. 
Hoooge hugs to all.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, welcome back Marta, thought you had got lost!   Seriously though, glad you are ok and thats great news that AF is arriving (only time its good to see AF when you are waiting to start treatment!).  Hope the sore throat goes soon. You need to get to your bed earlier if that was you up at midnight!!

Well I am now 1 week into my 1ww and today feeling quite nauseous and not sure why.  Kind of excited it could be a good sign but it is rather early and not really wanting to get into symptom spotting.  I dont think it can be the antibiotics as I have been taking them for almost 10 days now and havent felt anything before now.  Was fine when i got up had breakfast, then had my shower and then felt nauseous and have done now for the last 40mins.  Hmmm, not sure what thats all about but will take it as a good sign and wait and see whether it goes, dont feel like I am going to be sick but just feel a bit funny.  Maybe it just me going


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

JSparrow - Any news yet?


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Pumpkin - I called and out of 9, 8 were injected and 6 have fertilised..  So that is quite good!  ET will be on Friday, have to call to get a time tomorrow.

How are you?  Symptom watching is pain - every twinge you over analyse..  I really hope the next week goes quickly for you...

Marta - nice to hear from you...  hope you are feeling better and can get on with your FET...

xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Great news Jsparrow  

I left a message with the clinic this morning to try and put my mind at rest re. delayed scan but yet to hear back  

 Martakeithy!! Sorry to hear you are under the weather.

Symptom spotting is hard Pumpkin and does make you go a bit   !! 

xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi again,
Pumpkin, oh no the symptoms, they drive you mad trying to analyse them! I did experience pg symptoms for a week after ET because of the trigger shot. It is the kind of hormone that babies produce when you are pg. The shot clears your system after a week and the symptoms often stop then as well - because it is really too early for major pg symptoms. So don't feel bad if the symptoms don't continue into the second week, it doesn't mean much at that stage. I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too nutty, it is very easy to obsess. Now is the time to take up a very involved hobby like knitting a fairisle jersey.   
Sparrow that's great news about the 6 eggs, lots of choice for you and you are building up a nice reserve for later (siblings of course   ) 

I know Pumpkin I am a latie. I work quite late so find it difficult to go straight to bed when I get home. Owen you will be able to relate to that.  

Will phone the ERI but don't really want to do the FET at the moment, not really feeling very healthy. I will see what they say.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

JSparrow - That is great news and on Friday you can join me in the 2WW  

Irishlady - Hope you hear back soon from the clinic  

Martakeithy - If you arent feeling at full strength and dont want to do FET just now then its probably best to wait, its a lot to go through you need to be at your best.  Sending you   and hoping you get back to full strength soon, your immune system has taken some bashing recently!

Well have felt nauseous all morning.  I assume its from the progesterone, I looked at the info in the box but it doesnt say anything about the side effects.  Have had some lunch and it feels a little bit better just now I think.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jsparrow- yey!!!! thats great news!! welldone!! xxx

Pumpkin- try ur best not to think too much about how u r feeling cos it will start 2 drive u up the wall, lol. I always feel everything then i moan cos i feel it and then i moan cos i dont. Irishlady is  defo right, the 2nd week is so much worse lol you will b fine, you sound very strong! Take care xxxxx

Irish- hope th clinic get bk to u quick! Its really horrible when u r waiting for a phone call and the phone never seams to ring.   xxx

xxxx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Irish - I am sure that my hormone levels were about the same on my first tx at the first stimming scan.  They were higher this time and the nurse said that was because I had more mature eggs?  My dose was increased, so maybe yours will too?

Good luck for the phone call - let us know how it goes..

Berry - how are you?  What are you doing treatment wise now?


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Received the phone call  

Only 2 follies on right so far with max 11mm and 1 on left. 
Am on the highest dose of 300 menopur, am told not to expect a good response now  

My body is so up and down I only got 2 eggs first tx, 10 the second and who knows how many this time.  I know it is quality not quantity but I really thought my response would be similar to the last time, particularly as I have endured zoladex again - and I am still getting hot flushes, what's all that about  

Sorry I am in a bad mood  Going to head home soon for a bagel with nutella and a decaf tea and watch celeb big brother on catch up!!

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jsparrow- I'm doing ok. Finding days hard sometimes 2bhonest. My close friend is about 2 have her baby (and we had the same due dates when i had the mc) so i feel kinda rubbish as i keep thinking i would b all excited now. However, i have started the humria injections which is to lower a level called TNF Alpha (this level is meant to b under 30 and mine was 56.7 so thats pretty high) it is a antibodies that fights off HCG (as far as i know) and that is what is not letting my little babies stick... so hope the humira does what it is meant to do. Then i am off to Athens on the 22nd of feb for a tx called LIT (dont ask what the L I T stands for, cos i have no idea lol) This is to have white blood cells injected into my arm so that my immune system attacks these cells and does not attack the embryo. I would have liked to have used my DH white blood cells but we have a DNA match (which i thought was very freaky, but its apparently very common) so i need to use a donor.. feel a bit yucky about that to be honest, but i need to do it or i will go   lol Apart from all that i have not got much else to report lol xxxx

Irishlady-   remember it only takes 1 xxx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Berry - that is good you have a plan and an explanation for your experiences to date.  Wishing you lots of luck for this treatment.  

Irish - don't get too disheartened - I had similar low levels on my first tx and got 4 embryos so you never know.  It is not over yet and Berry is right - you only need one good one..

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

jsparrow- thanks   xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Irishlady - Sending you lots of   and  .  You need to try and keep your PMA up, I know how hard that is but for your own sanity you need to think positive.  You have three follies, thats better than none, if all those follies have an egg thats 3 eggs and thats 3 potential embryos.  I know I got disappointed when I got 5 eggs and everyone on my cycle board where getting between 10 and 20 eggs but I keep thinking about Nelly and her 2 amazing eggs that are now 2 little growing babies.  Really hoping and praying that those follies you do have will grow big.  You enjoy that nutella bagel (never had one of those before!) and sit with your feet up and a hot water bottle.   

Berry - Just wishing you all the best with your treatment.  It all sounds so complicated but just hoping and praying that it will work out for you, you have been through so much.  Do the drugs you are taking have any side effects?  Are you going to manage any holiday whilst you are in Athens or is a just a quick visit out and back?  By the way I think I am discovering what you meant about what comes back out, it was a bit of a pinky colour today   (sorry if its TMI!!)

Had a lazy day today, felt sleepy so fell asleep on the sofa with the dog this afternoon!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

pumpkin- I dont wanna make u too excited but i'm gonna tell u this 'cause i really beilive this. When i 1st used the crinone Gel on  my 2nd icsi i got bfp and i had a lot of pinky colour stuff coming bk out (yuck) and i told the ERI and they said to me that it was a sign of hormone change which would indicate a bfp!! so i was over the moon, and i did get a BFP. On my last tx at GCRM i also had a little bit of the pink stuff but not as much as the 1st time and it was a chemical (so i prob did have a bit of the hormone change) I really think it is a gd sign.... but some other ppl do get this and get bfn.... but if i was u, i would be very positive just now!!!  We r just gonna b going to Athens for 1 day  xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks ladies   it means a lot. I don't know what I'd do without you  

Dh has rearranged work so he can come for scan on Monday so that makes me feel better. 

Going to have a relaxing evening and try and stay positive

xx

ps bagel with nutella was yum!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Berry - Thanks for that, does make me feel positive.  I am still feeling nauseous, it went away but has come back again, have emailed DH to buy some crisps on the way home, feel I want something to snack on!! Not very healthy I know!  Shame you wont have time for any sightseeing in Athens but   that it will all go well.  Will you still have the EC and ET at the GCRM?

Irishlady - Glad you are feel a little bit better, this whole treatment thing is a nightmare for your emotions.  Enjoy your relaxing evening.  Just shout if you need to chat.  Glad the nutella was good!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

pumpkin- yeah i will be doing my icsi @ GCRM. I just need to make up my mind if i should go for the long cycle or the short 1. I have always done the Short cycle, and i usually get a good response. So i just dont know what to do. I'm scared incase i make the wrong choice.  I think on ur 2ww u need to just eat whatever u fancy! i owuldnt stop at 1 packet of crisps... have a few lol xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Berry - DH brought back a big bag of kettle chips and I was munching away he looked in the packet and he said theres not many left!  I said well I might be eating for two, he said "Two maybe but not a whole football team!" Cheek    The nausea goes away after I eat so I shall just have to keep munching.  Has GCRM advised which protocol to go with? I am sure whichever you go with you will get a good response


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

pumpkin- i kid u not, i was exactly like that when i got my BFP. If u look back on all of my posts (it was about june/july) u will see how crazy i was getting lol. GCRM said they wanted me to go on the long cycle, but they told me that i didn't have anything wrong with me and that i was wasting my money getting immune tx done. The Dr at GCRM said he would try the long cycle as i have never done it b4.... so i'm a bit confused, cos i dont wanna put more drugs into me for nothing, especially if i am getting good enough embryos. The least amount of eggs i have had collected is 9 which was with the GCRM (in Dr Beers book "is ur body baby friendly"  it says that the more ivf/icsi u have the worse the immune's get which means the worse response u have to stimulating drugs. My level for TNFa was 56.7 (its meant to be under 30) so i'm scared if i get my level to where it is meant to be and i do the long protocol then i will end up with like 40 eggs or something!!! i know thats me bring a bit extreme... but... you know lol


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Gosh busy in here today!

Irish - I only had about 2 or 3 follies in my first scan and Dr Raja said oh well slow start (then 6 eggs) but I ended up with about 10 follies though I swear the acupuncture in between the stimming scans really helped.  I swear I could feel things grow after the acupuncture session.  I was only on 225iu so remain annoyed that they never upped the dosage.  Please don't lose heart - have more nutella if it helps - I recommend it with peanut butter!  I have some here if you need extra suplies  Can't believe I have managed to resist it for so long.........  Glad to hear that you DH can come to your next scan.  

JSparrow - that is a great fertilisation rate - hope you get lots of frostie siblings!!

Pumpkin - hope Berry is right and that  all these signs are positive and I mean B F POSITIVE!!  

Berry - good luck on the decision of short v long - if only there weren't so many variable to consider!

Marta - delaying may be a good option is you don't feel ready yet.  Can you start an FET at any time?


Well I am going back to hospital for an ultrasound tomorrow.  They don't think anything is wrong but have agreed maybe best to check out. I am convinced there is something going on - either a cyst or maybe enlarged ovaries or a torsion.  Have never felt discomfort like this before and am a little concerned.  So I'll be back in the waiting room tomorrow morning but not for the reason as all the other ladies  

Bye for now


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Pumpkin what's going on with the crips!    I wish I had an excuse.   All sounds good and you have a great attitude.     

Sparrow, I can't wait to see how your embies are going. You must be so tense. I'm sure they are having a nice cosy time in the lovely warm incubator, getting nice and chubby. Sending them positive vibes.      

Macgirl, poor you, I hope tomorrow sorts everything out and you can have some insight into what is going on inside you. Nice early start. I wonder if it will be the man with the white hair and glasses or the lady with the bobbed hair and glasses on reception. You kind of get to know them don't you!  

Berry that sounds quite complex. Where will you be going for your next cycle of IVF? I spent a lot of time in Athens when I was in Greece, so if you need any top tips let me know, even if it is just what to buy for lunch. It should be quite pleasant in Greece this time of year, nice bit of sunshine.

Irish, it is very true the quality is the most important thing. I have had quite 'good' numbers of eggs both cycles, but no sign of a bfp and lots of women with a couple of eggs get a single or double bfp, so it is all there to play for. Keep your chin up!    

Caroline it's nice to hear from you. I don't blame you for wanting support, I hope you get lots of it now you are dipping your toe back in.    

Big wave to Peanuts, Owen, Scotslass, Reiki and everyone else.       

Just an update, for natural FET I have to start bloods a few days after the start of AF then go back in for scans from day 10 until ovulation, after they are sure I have ovulated I go back in two days after and have the transfer. I spoke to Emma (I think ) today and she said she understood that I might not feel up to having treatment this cycle. She did say not to worry about being a bit ill, as ill people become pg all the time. Imagine if you couldn't get pg with a cold, there would be no babies conceived for most of the Winter in the UK. 
I have until tomorrow afternoon to decide what to do as the first scan would be Friday. 
It's a bit of a long wait if I don't, or at least it feels like it.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Macgirl - Glad you are getting a scan, at least it will let you know whats going on and hopefully put your mind at rest, will be thinking of you   
Martakeithy - Good luck whatever you decide to do  

Well I am having a bit of a down day this morning.  Not sure why, just feel really emotional and  .  Have emailed my friend and told her I wont be coming to her little ones first birthday party, really dont think I feel up to it.  .  Just wish I would stop crying and feeling sorry for myself, I shall blame it on the hormones.  I have been doing so well up to know and keeping positive, keep praying that this will work, and I am sure it will but today for some reason just feel like crying!  Just hope no one comes to the door at the moment, my face and eyes go bright red when i cry, not a pretty sight   Anyway I need to stop feeling sorry for myself, regain my   and get on with it, 6 days to go now, one week down and the worst still to come, eh??   Anyway thanks for listening to my moans


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Macgirl - hope you get on ok with your scan today - let us know how you get on...

Marta - how long will you have to wait if you don't go for FET this time?  You have to do what is right for you..  

Pumpkin - I can relate to how you are feeling today - not crying but so down in the dumps and out of sorts..  All these hormones take their toll on us.    I am sure I will be crying soon..  

Irish - hope you are feeling a bit better today...

Berry - how are you luv?

I need to call the RIE later to find out what time I have to go in at tomorrow for ET.  Hopefully there are still some left..  xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys,
sorry not replied to my replies, am better, but no appointment from doctor yet so have to book it myself. Have quickly cuahgt up wiht reading on here and am thinking of you all, especially the treatment/2ww ladies!!!!
And thanks for big compliment Irishlady! I certainly feel my age  
Anyway decided to go to London (until Sunday) as Dh is teaching there and have not seen my friend for ages, so off on train in 2.5 hours and have not packed yet - eeeeeks!!!  

Take care everyone.

Love

C


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone

Well I am glad to say I have my   face back on, just!  Dont know what was wrong this morning I think things sometimes just catch up on you and it all begins to sink in.  Sometimes its hard being positive but I want to stay positive so need to just keep thinking good thoughts and   the negative ones away!

JSparrow - Hope all goes well tomorrow, I am sure it will and there will be some good embies for them to choose from.  Are you having one or two?

AnneS - Enjoy London, sounds like a great idea to get away for a few days, any room in your suitcase??  

Irishlady - Thanks for your message,


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Anne - enjoy your trip!  I need to get back down to London for some shopping..  V. jealous..

Pumpkin - glad you are feeling better.  I am having two put back all going well.  Trying to call to get a time to go in, but they are engaged...


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey ladies

Best wishes to all!  I'll have a read properly later on, playing mad catch-up in work today!

Mac - hope the scan goes/went ok?

JSparrow - GOOD LUCK!!!    

Pumpkin - hang in there babe!!  Glad you're a bit cheerier.  I've a feeling there'll be more of the same to come but at least you know now it'll pass after an hour or so.     Fingers and toes crossed for you, petal! Sending you lots of       

Had my scan yesterday and the cyst has started to shrink by itself so don't need to have it drained tomorrow, I'm showing 3 follies on my left and 4 on my right.  I think I know that mad nurse you've all been talking about - I think her name's Haida.  She tried to show me how to snap the top off the saline for the Menopur and due to my sleep-deprived, pounding head I managed to shred my thumb. DOH!  

Started stimming today.  Needless to say DH very kindly took care of the mixing and injecting.  (Why must it be so damn complicated?!!).  Hopefully tomorrow I'll manage it myself without severing an artery or something.

Still have a bit of a headache, but not nearly as bad as it was.  I can just about function!     Am back at work now at least.

Now just to get through DH's gran's funeral next week.....


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi ReikiJan - Thats great news you are stimming, I know what you mean about the bottles, I used to use a piece of kitchen paper over the top to protect my finger.  Hope those follies start growing and great news the cyst has shrunk.

Well I am feeling better, had a wee nap and now watching the Singalong version of Wizard of Oz that I got for Christmas!! Good job no-one in the house to hear the singing!!


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

_somewhere over the rainbow, way up high la la la la la lalalalala la la once in a lullaby.........._

Just a quickie from me before I go to bed.....

Had scan this morning and everything okay - no cysts whatsoever and everything okay dokay. This discomfort is also lessening today. The doc said probably just OV pains on recovering ovaries, ie recovering from the treatment.

Mad busy week at work and am exhausted will get back on tomorrow for better catch up.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Macgirl that is good news  

Reikijan hope stimming is going ok   

I am feeling ok and looking forward to the weekend. Been drinking my milk every night with wheat bag on my tummy. Am sure I can feel things moving  

Pumpkin - see you later!!

Jsparrow hope all goes well for you today  

Hi berry, Marta, AnneS, Peanuts, Scotslass, OwenL and everyone else I have misssed    

Oh did anyone see Silent Witness last night ? OMG how good

xx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just popped on quickly to see if everything went okay with JSparrow's transfer - maybe you havent had yet?  Best of luck!!

Irish - I know what you mean about feeling things move.  ps the milk is even better served hot as drinking chocolate!!

See u all later xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello  

Macgirl - What lovely singing!  Glad the scan went well and everything is fine, hope it all settles down soon at least you can put your mind at ease. Is your Burns party this weekend?

Irishlady - thats good you can feel things working, I am trying to think but I dont think I felt a huge amount when I was on stimming, its seems so long ago now!  I did feel a bit fatter towards the end though.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine although I didnt realise how cold it was when I went out for acupuncture.  The acupuncturist told me that my pulse had changed and she said the thought this was a sign that it was working!  So will have to wait till Wed to see if she is right !  Back to my usual   self today thankfully. Anyone doing anything nice this weekend.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Forgot to say JSparrow - hope all went well today and you are resting now   and hope the 2ww goes quickly (would love to know if anyones 2ww goes quickly!!)


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello!  So I am PUPO again - have two grade 2, 8 cell embies on board.  

Out of the 6, we had three 8 cells, one 11 cell, one 2 cell and one 5 cell.  The remaining 8 cell will be frozen and if the 5 grows a bit more this pm and turns into a 6 cell, then it will be frozen too.  The 2 and 11 cell will be discarded as they are growing too slow/fast for this stage.

Saw the embies on the screen - amazing really and the transfer was fine.  Feel great and back on the 9th for blood tests.

No chance to rest - am working on my laptop and have a work night out tonight that I am going to go along to for a while.  Off to the Weege tomorrow as it is DH's birthday and then back to work on Monday.  Have decided to act as normal for this treatment as it did my head in last time lying on the sofa and mentally, I was far worse.  At least this way, life does not stop and the time will fly in (or at least, that is the plan!)

Love to everyone x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

JSparrow - glad everything went well and good news that you have some for the freezer too.  Enjoy your night out tonight  

Irishlady - Thanks for the chat, was good to talk.   that Monday will have good news for you. 

 to everyone and hope you have a good weekend


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jsparrow- YEY!!! PUPO!!!!! Glad everything went well for you. Rest up now! xxxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Great news about being PUPO Jsparrow    

Sending you lots of     

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Well I have become a dreaded symptom spotter, I always said I wouldnt but now I have    Just wondered if anyone had this during their cycle and apologies if this is TMI!  but did anyone else having lots of clear egg white CM ?  I have been having lots for days and just wondered if this is a side effect of any of the meds or a sign of something else.  Normally i would only have this if I was ovulating and not at this stage of the cycle.  I keep thinking that it is AF and run to the toilet only to find its not.  have been having to use a liner.  Also been having a few slight twinges low down near my pubic bone today.  Oh I wish it was Wednesday I think I am going mad


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

good luck to you all especially those of you on 2ww - i know its agonising but try to stay positive and relaxed if possible .

Pumpkin - If Dr Liang said your pulse has changed that is a good sign - apparently it becomes 'slippery ' 
with pregnancy hormones - she told me both times that I was pregnant before the hospital did the blood test and she was right !!!  also the white cm is a good sign - it becomes runny and white and is due to the hormones again - so keep positive and relaxed and got my fingers crossed for you . 

take care 
cc xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Cherry - Thanks, need some PMA at the moment so will take all these things as a good sign.

Didnt have a good night last night, felt really tired and had a headache so went to bed early but then felt really sick so ended up getting up again.  The sickness has gone but still got my sore head today.  Dont really want to take anything for it so hoping it will just go away itself.  Well only 3 days to go now, wouldnt it be so much easier if you had IVF and they were able to just tell you there and then whether it had worked, if only!


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI girls

Sorry I've not been on, had a really hectic week at work and have had a friend staying for the weekend.

Irish - keeping fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow, here's a wee follie dance for you - grow follies grow     .  Hope that does the trick!    Nutella and hot choc sound like a great combination!! 

Pumpkin - oh hun, its got to that point in the 2ww has it, it so hard to tell good symptoms from not so good ones at this stage.  Although its all sounding positive, keep your chin up only 3 more days to go      

Cherry - not heard from you in ages, so glad that Oscar has arrived safe and sound.  Hope you're both keeping well 

Sparrow - congrats on being PUPO and wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww.      Hope you have a lovely weekend away and getting back to work keeps your head occupied.  

Macgirl - thanks for your lovely singing again!    Glad the scan showed everything was alright and hoping that the pain is getting better   

ReikiJan - congrats on starting stimms!  You'll be feeling better soon with lots of happy hormones .  Haida can be a bit scary to start with, but is actually a really nice nurse - she stood up to DrT for me once and managed to get him to let me do a short protocol when he wanted me to do long!!  Hope that the funeral goes ok  

AnneS - hope you had a great time in London    Any shopping or just catching up with your friend? Hope you're doing ok on the run up to txt, sending you big hugs   

Marta - sorry to hear you're not feeling well again, what a time you're having.   Any decisions about starting txt?  As Emma said, lots of babies are conceived when people have colds, but its really up to you and how you're feeling. Take care hun  

Berry - the difference between short and long protocol is usually only a couple of eggs less during short protocol, so don't think you need to worry about 40 eggs!I know its hard thinking about all the drugs, but you need to think about what's best for your cycle, and sometimes its better to deregulate fully - how about giving DrG a call to see what he thinks?   

Better go and get DH's dinner on, have been on here for ages catching up!
Big hugs to you all 
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Just a quick message to wish Irishlady good luck for the scan tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you   

Also ReikiJan, not sure when your next scan is but good luck


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Morning  

Feeling much better today, must have been the good wishes and the wonderful follie dance!! 

Now have 2 at 20mm and 3 at 14mm, so on minimum dosage to try and bring the smaller ones on. If bloods come back ok I am down for ec on Wednesday. Such a relief  

Pumpkin not long to go now, how are you doing??  

Hope you are all doing well and had lovely weekends.
xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Irishlady - That is fantastic news, so pleased for you, was   you would get some good news today.  Must have been all that nutella!   I am ok, well trying to be ok, was going a bit   over the weekend with symptoms.  Trying to chill and not think about things but its so hard, I have been so positive and now I am starting to get a bit scared.  There is no sign of AF but when i took out the progesterone applicator there was a tiny brown bit, I just threw it in the bin and tried not to think about it    I really want to try and get through the next 2 and a half days staying positive     that this is going to work


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks pumpkin!! Bloods came back fine so it is trigger at 11pm and then in for 8am on Wed. What time do you think you will head in for your blood test?

Feeling really shattered now so going to head home soon, but am going to treat myself to a new teapot on the way home - how rock n roll is my life!!!!  

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

hey Irishlady, great news.  Now remember to set your alarm clock, you know what happened last time!  At least 11pm is a more sociable time to do your injection, thats what time i had to do mine.  Might see you on Wednesday, I will be looking rather sick and shaky by then   What kind of teapot did you buy, an exciting jazzy one or just a plain boring one?  I like teapots but these days I just end up doing a bag in a mug although it is an Earl Grey Decaff bag!   Put your feet up today and look forward to the last injection, I felt a bit emotional when I took the trigger, it was kind of well thats that.  Feels strange after the daily injections not to do anything.  I had my last antibiotic last night so now its just the gel I have to take.  

No signs and no symptoms, not sure if thats good or bad but trying to keep positive and enjoy my last few days of being PUPO hopefully by Wednesday I will be a big capital P.  Made a huge pot of soup today which took ages so helped pass the time, not long now although feels like forever.  JSparrow, how is your 2ww going? 

 to all


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

I bought a white teapot with a pink lid and little pink pigs on it - so cute!!  Think I'm going a bit  !!
xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Sounds lovely!  What did your DH think of it   I used to collect pigs when i was younger but then got sick of everyone buying me pig things every birthday and christmas I stopped   Feeling fairly   at the moment, only one full day to get through


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Irish - so glad your scan went well - must remember the nutella and follie dance combo!  Wishing you lots of luck for EC on Wed (won't get a chance to get on here tomorrow night)       

Pumpkin - hang in there hun, only 1 full day to go until the big day, keeping everyhting crossed for soem lovley news form you on Wednesday      .  Hoep your taking it easy and not going too nuts   

Big hugs to everyone else
Dxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi girls

Sorry not been around much last few days.

Pumpkin - my heart goes out to you! It does get so tough the closer OTD gets.      

Irish - great news on the follies.  See we told you they would catch up!!  Good luck for Wednesday and for you final trigger tonight.  I must remember to eat nutella next time am stimming too  

Peanuts - hello!! Hope work calms down this week. Mine is nuts too at the moment.

JSparrow - congrats on being PUPO!  Hope the 2ww doesnt drive you too    !! 

Hello to everyone else!

Haven't been on much  last few days as been very at work and had a party over the weekend (Yes Pumpkin it was our Burns Supper).  There were 12 of us in total so spent all day Saturday getting the food ready (DH peeled all the spuds of which there were many!) but it was a great night!  Drank a little too many caprihina's and then had too little sleep so was exhausted yesterday and wishing that I had taken a days holiday today!  

Supposed to be going to the Spire Scotland IVF open day on Saturday - although probably a waste of time as it is more expensive than ERI and DH got a 20% paycut today and put on notice of being at risk of redundancy  which will slow down the saving up for round 2 a little but we should be okay if the company can make it through    for the booked cycle in July at ERI.  Still things could be worse


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Irishlady - hope the injection last night went well and you are getting ready for tomorrow, probably wont see you as I think we are going to head in nearer 9am and miss the early morning rush.  Hope all goes well

Macgirl - Sorry to hear about DHs job its a horrible thing to be hanging over your head at any time never mind when you are saving up for another go at IVF, sending you  

Well as much as I am trying I am not feeling very positive today, i think my PMA packed his suitcase and walked out the door last night about 10.30pm when I went to the toilet and there was a little bit of pink on the pad and when I wiped.  I feel devastated and confused, I dont know whether its over or not, I dont want to give up I was so sure it was going to work first time but at the same time I dont want to be clutching at loose straws if it really is over because unrealistic hope isnt going to do me any good either.  Had a good cry last night with DH and am crying again writing this.  There was a little more pinky/brown discharge overnight only a small amount but not really anything this morning and when I put the gel in it seemed to be ok, a little brown spot on the applicator but nothing else.  My tummy feels sore and I just feel so gutted.  I dont know how I am going to get through till tomorrow.  I dont know whether to pretend its not happening or try to come to terms with it.
I really dont know how you girls can go through this again. I was so sure that it would work first time and I wouldnt have to go through it again but now thats not looking likely.  To be honest everything up to now has been ok, its not been stress free but I have coped with it pretty well but this is torture.  I just wish I knew one way or the other but I know even if I took a hpt I wouldnt believe the answer so I guess I just have to hang in there till tomorrow.
I am so sorry to be so   it kind of feels a bit better to get it all out. I just dont know whats happening


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh Pumpkin I dont know what to say!  

I hope you have someone with you today to look after you?  It is absolute torture - hang in there.

  

Need to go to a meeting but will pop on later to see how you are.

Take care xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Pumpkin  

The last 24hours are horrendous and you have been so strong up until now, it is understandable to have a wobble and have a good cry.   I don't know what to say but hope and   it works for you. Have you got anything planned for today? 

I just want today to be over as well    

Macgirl sorry to hear about dh's job   

xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

just popping in. Flipping went and cracked my car windscreen last night by whacking it with the windscreen wiper, in the dark in the rain.!!!   Grrr!

Pumpkin, there is nothing negative in what you are describing, it all sounds really, really positive to me. brown discharge is old blood so it could be implantation, but it doesn't mean anything is happening now. Pink discharge is very common during pregnancy and is also very common with progesterone gel, it irritates the cervix and can cause the cervix to efface and you get a bit of a pink discharge. Extra CM is good as well, it can show the cervix is changing to a pg state, ready for the next eight months. Keep your chin up nearly there and I have a very good feeling about this one.              

Irish best of luck tomorrow, hope it all goes very very well for you. Nice and smooth followed by a nice cuppa and some toast and jam. Yum!      

Sparrow, how are you? Keeping busy I'll be bound.     

Hugs to all, speak soon.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Thanks ladies I am trying to cling on to some hope and keep positive   There has been no more blood or discharge this morning so I am hoping thats a good sign.  My friend came round for a chat and a cup of tea so of course that set me off in tears again but I feel better now.  This time tomorrow I will know one way or the other and just keep   that it will be good news.  My period normally starts with brown discharge for a few days before the blood starts and this was certainly different and not actual blood so hoping that it is something else.  i guess only time will tell.  Thanks for your support, it means a lot.  I feel so sorry for DH who is having to work today, I know he will be struggling to concentrate, he was so sad last night.  I dont think people realise how hard IVF is, the physical side isnt too bad but the mental and emotional side is a nightmare.  Anyway off to do something relaxing to pass the time!  Trying to keep   and hopefully tomorrow will be   instead of       

Oh and Martakeithy how did you manage to crack the windscreen with the wiper


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

hi all, 


just popping on to wish pumpkin very good luck for tomorrow - got every crossed for good news 

also to echo what marta said about implantation bleeding - its very common and nothing to worry about .

peanuts - thanks - we are both doing great 

cc xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Pumpkin all the best for tomorrow     

xx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello!

Irish - good luck for EC tomorrow.  I am hoping you get some great quality eggs..  They don't do toast anymore for health and safety reasons so you have to chose a sandwhich..  Bizarre..!  Let us know how you get on..

Pumpkin - nearly there!  I am keeping everything crossed for you that it is a BFP tomorrow.  Good luck..

Marta - did you make a decision about FET or did I miss it?  Hope you are feeling better and try not to destroy anymore of your car..!

Hello to Peanuts, Macgirl and Cherry.. 

I am fine - keeping very busy at work which is great but I am not working the 12/13 hour days I was pre EC so trying to take it a bit easier.  Being at work is great for keeping my mind off the 2WW, I feel quite normal..!  One week down - one more to go, it is flying in.  Have busy rest of the week and a busy weekend and then it will nearly be Tuesday..  No symptons to analyse - just feel normal.  Long may this state of calm continue!  Am very much of the frame of mind, 'what will be, will be..'  xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Jsparrow you sound very together and calm!!     for the rest of your 2ww xx

Gutted about the no toast though as I love the tea and toast combo  

xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Just want to wish Pumpkin all the best for tmw.

JS Sparrow hope your 2ww is not driving you loopy

Irish hope EC goes well tommorrow

Marta how are you doing these days, feeling any better.

Hi to everyone else, at work at moment so keeping this short but just to say was at RIE this morning and start D/R again on 23rd Feb.  Going to Lanzarote on 22nd so at least I can relax in the sun.  Emma said it would be OK to have a few drinks too whilst D/R so long as I don't get drunk so I might have a few lager shandies and limit it to that.  

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for your messages.

Irishlady - Best of luck for tomorrow, sorry you wont get any toast but the sandwiches were very nice as was the yoghurt! Can't believe that tomorrow it will have been 2 weeks since I was there getting my EC, seems like an eternity away.

Cherry - Thanks, hope that Dr Liang has got it right again

JSparrow - You sound as if you have got everything under control and keeping quite sane, well done! Hope your second week passes quickly too.

Owenl - Enjoy your holiday sounds like a fantastic plan to get some sun, especially with the weather here.  I think DH and I will have a wee break next month but probably just in this country.  Thats great you have a date for starting, not long now.

Well I am feeling a bit more positive than I was this morning.  Today has gone ok and there has been no bleeding so am just hoping that tomorrow will bring good news.  We have so many people   that this is going to work, I am hoping that I will have some good news to share.  Will no doubt be back tomorrow to help pass the time before the big call.  Really hoping I get through first time, when I phoned to find out fertilisation rates it took 25mins of calling to get someone in.
Bye


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Pumpkin


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry forgot to say good luck to Irish for tomorrow as well.  Can't believe you won't get tea and toast - I got some in December.  Maybe they are just too busy at the moment.

I have my fingers crossed you get lots of super duper top notch eggs


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey everyone

Sorry I've not been on for a while.  DH's grans funeral etc.

Pumpkin - the very, very, very best of luck for today!!!  

Irish - excellent news - good luck for today too!!

JSparrow - how's the 2ww coming?

Macgirl - completely understand the worry of redundancy threat - been through it ourselves.  Both of us at once at one point.  But you'll get through it!  I promise.  xx

Had my scan yesterday, 3 follies on left and 4 on right.  Varying in size from 11.5mm to 6.5mm.  Still stimming.  Slight hitch in that that mad nurse didn't tell us I was still to stay on the d/r injections while stimming!!!!  But bloods came back ok so started back on d/r yesterday.

All looking like EC on Weds next week and ET on Fri or Sat.  

Need a bit of advice - I had planned on staying off work for the 2ww in the hopes it would improve success rate.  Does it make a difference?

Love and hugs to everyone I've forgotten to mention (brain like porridge at the moment!!!)


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

ReikiJan - I only had 3 days off work 1st IVF but was still in pain the 2nd week as I have a high right ovary so tend to be poked around more.  I got a BFN and wished I'd taken more time off as I found it quite stressful being at work.  2nd IVF I took the full 2 weeks off, I felt more relaxed but was getting a little bored towards the end of 2nd week and looking for things to do to keep my mind busy.  2nd attempt was a chemical pregnancy.  It's a very personal choice I think.  I'll be taking the 2 weeks off for 3rd and final try too, as work can be quite stressful so it just depends on how you feel after the op, how quickly you recover, whether or not your job is demanding physically or emotionally.  I took it all as sick-leave so maybe you should see how you feel towards the end of your first week?


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Owenl

Thanks so much for that. 

I have a high left ovary so I don't know how that's going to feel afterwards.  I'd probably have to take all the time as annual leave so a bit concerned as I'll have used up half of this years leave by end of Feb.  I just want to give it my best shot and if I do come into work and the cycle fails, how will I feel?  I don't know.  It's all just a bit up in the air. 

You're right though, I think I'll see how I feel towards end of first week.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks for the message but unfortunately just got the result and its a BFN.  I kind of knew it was going to be as starting bleeding more last night but still was hoping it would be ok as it was brown blood but obviously not to be.  Will be going back to see the doctor for a review at some point and back on the list for around June time.


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh Pumpkin I'm so, so sorry!!!               

I don't know what else to say to you, pet.  I'm gutted for you.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh pumpkin I am so sorry      I really had a good feeling and really feel for you both. Take care   xx

I am just home, got 3 eggs, feel ok and off to watch sex and the city dvd and relax

xxx

ps sandwiches were ok but not as good as toast


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Good girl Irish - fingers crossed that'll be me next week!!

Pumpkin lovie - I hope you're ok....


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh Pumpkin - am so so sorry!  

I was worried when you were not on this morning and to be honest it started to sound like my BFN yesterday morning but I didnt want to say anything.  I am so sorry - like you I wanted, almost expected it to work first time so understand what it is like when it doesn't.  I couldn't decide whether it worse or not having the bleeding before OTD - I think if I had none before the blood test then a BFN would have been a huge shock.    

Maybe we will be on our next cycle together and that will be THE ONE for both of us.  

Irish - that is great news that your follies came through in the end.  Enjoy SATC (am so looking forward to the sequel!).  Good luck for tomorrow's call.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Thank you girls for your lovely messages, it means a lot especially as so many of you have been through it so know what its like.  I am doing surprisingly ok.  I wasnt this morning, I started crying in the waiting room, and cried as the nurse took me through.  Then she couldnt get blood and had to try both arms and then apologised that my right arm was probably going to bruise!  She was really nice though and had the right balance of being understanding but not telling me that it was all going to be fine.  Anyway I think the fact that I had started bleeding a little on Monday night and then more last night and overnight I was pretty sure that it hadnt worked.  i was still hoping by some small chance that it would be ok but it was not to be.  I think we both had time to realise that it probably wasnt going to be good news so it wasnt as much of a shock when it came.  I still feel very   and I havent been able to phone my mum yet, I just emailed them the news as I knew if I phoned I would be crying down the phone and I didnt want to do that.  DH phoned his and his mum was really upset, she phoned back later and she was quite tearful.  I think she has taken it worse than us!  I think it probably will take a while to deal with but I guess we have to move on and try again, its all you can do isnt it.  June seems so far away and i dont know if I will need to go on the zoladex for 3 months again or not.  I dont know if they say June does that mean start DR in June or have ET in June?  So many things I should have asked but didnt think.  Anyway DH and i are taking it easy and have just ordered a big pizza hut delivery, complete with coke, I missed having any when I was cutting out caffiene, lots of pizza and some chocolate desserts too. 

Macgirl - Thanks, it does sound like my treatment went the same way as yours.  I do think it was probably better having the bleeding before the test date as you are right its not as big a shock but the being in limbo over whether its worked or not is hard.   and hoping that we get our bfps soon.

Irishlady - Glad today went ok and am   that those eggs do well overnight.  Sending you   because I know how hard it is waiting to call tomorrow.   Enjoy putting your feet up and make sure you have lots of nutella xxx

ReikiJan - Not long to go now   As to taking time off for the 2ww I did but obviously didnt make a difference.  I kind of think that if its going to work it will work regardless of whether you continue as normal or lie on the sofa for 2 weeks.  That said I think I would still try and take some time off work for my next cycle even just for the reason that its so hard to concentrate on anything else.  Although as JSparrow says the time goes much quicker if you are working.  Sorry thats not much help but I guess what I want to say is do what you think is best for you.  I know if I had gone to work this time I would have wondered if I had taken the time off if the result would have been different, at least now I know that I did everything I could but it just wasnt meant to be.

JSparrow -   not long now

Well off to enjoy some pizza and going to have a really hot bubble bath tonight, have been having showers for 2 weeks and then cuddle up with DH, the dog and my hot water bottle.  You know its funny how dogs pick up on your feelings, my dog has been really cuddly today and when DH and i were having a hug he came and laid his head on my arm then yesterday when we were feeling down he licked DH right in the face which made us both laugh!  i guess i just need to be content with my big furbaby at the moment


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Pumpkin I'm sorry it didn't work out this time. I know you will soon be back on your feet and up and at 'em again, but take it easy and be gentle on yourself for now. I completely agree with your strategy of having nice food and lots of 'forbidden during IVF' type foods as well. I did really feel positive for you, sorry this wasn't the one.         

Sparrow you sound as if you have your head screwed-on. I'm glad the 2WW isn't driving you to drink, good strategy this time!!   I was laughing about destroying my car, suddenly lots of car-destroying ideas ran through my head, but I have restrained myself.   

Reiki I don't know what to say about the 2WW, I don't think it makes a great deal of difference as long as you aren't completely stressed-out or exposed to dangerous chemicals or something. There is a lot to be said for keeping busy because half the battle is controlling the crazy 2WW mental state. It is nice to take it easy a little bit though, perhaps for a day or so. 

Owen time has flown. How are you feeling about getting back on the crazy bus again? I'm not too bad thank you. Has your bottom recovered from your slip on the ice? It was you wasn't it?

Irish well done!! You take it easy, the hard work is over now. Can't wait to hear how your eggs get on tomorrow!

I'm off work today because my lovely DP and DS have given me a cold and my sinuses are a bit dodgy. The place I work tonight has broken heating and it is ridiculously hot, I would have gone in anywhere else, but that place makes you feel ill even when you are well.
Really must get a bit of exercise done. Is anyone else doing/thinking about exercise at the moment?


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Pumpkin - I am so sorry to hear about your BFN - it is so gutting when it comes through and even though you know in your heart it is over, you have that tiny bit of hope until the phone call.  I know exactly how you are feeling and my heart goes out to you..  Onwards and upwards and in the meantime, enjoy the forbidden fruits of chocolate, pizza and wine!      

Irish - well done on your three eggs!  I am keeping everything crossed that you have three embies ready to grow tomorrow..    

Reiki - re 2WW, I took it off work last time and it did my head in - I was so focused on the tx, it drove me crazy and it dragged.  This time, being back at work is so much better.  I am so busy that I have no choice but to concentrate on work and as a result, I feel less stressed and the time is going in so quickly.  It is up to you and what is right for each individual, but I really believe as Marta says, unless you have the type of job that is not conducive to falling pg, then it does not make one jot of difference. 

Marta - I am in a good place just now and being busy is really helping.  Hope you are feeling ok.  No exercise for me apart from Callanetics which I swear by.

Hope everyone else is fine.  xxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi girls

Pumpkin - glad to hear you are okay!  I cried at the hospital too when the nurse took me through but had done most of mine the day before.  Just felt kind of numb in the waiting room. All I was hoping from the blood test was that it had worked but not stuck however my levels were extremely low so it was even that.    Are you booked in for June?  Make sure they forgot to book me in and only discovered when went for review appointment a couple of weeks ago.    Hope your pizza and bath were good!  I did miss my long hot soaks during the 2ww - even though normally only have them on a Saturday.

Marta - hope you are feeling better soon.  Was at the gym tonight but really need to up my exercise levels more.  In the run up to first cycle I did lot of lunchtime walking around arthurs seat - wish the weather would improve so can get back into that.  Given it is snowing tonight again it could be a while ............

Hi to JSparrow, Irish, Marta, reikijan, owenl and everyone else

Just watching the Grammys at the mo - should drive me hubby mad soon with my singing    It seems much better than the Brits!


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

Pumpkin 

so sorry it didnt work out his time - you take time to recover and be kind to yourself - enjoy your pizza and chocolate .

Although June seems a long time off- they recommend having 3 periods in between cycles to get your hormones back to normal - there is also a chance of a cancellation if you let them know they can put yu on a waiting list for cancellations.

hello to everyone else - sorry for not remebering everyones names - 4 years of hormones have rendered my brain useless 

Take care 
cc xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

pumpkin- i'm so so so so so sorry!!!   I totally forgot that it was ur OTD and i was lying in bed just there and i remembered, so i ran downstairs to the laptop to check your news. I really thought that it was your time. I'm so sorry. Please take care xxxxx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi how is everyone?
quick question we were put on waiting list in oct 08 is there anyway u can find out where you are on the list im going mad


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Michelle, it wouldn't do any harm in giving them a call to find out where you are on the waiting list. I think Emma is the nurse who deals with it.  Good luck xx

I slept ok till about 5am when I had a horrible dream about et   Am going to try and keep myself busy and positive till 11am  

Quick question - I didn't have any baths during stimming but wondered if I could have one now?? Am really missing them  particularly as we had a new bathroom fitted in December!!

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Irish,

How r u feeling?? I would stay clear of the baths. I would not risk it. It prob is ok as long as its not too hot. I'm not really sure to be honest, but if it was me i would just not have a bath... sorry for the rubbish response lol xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Irishlady - Hi, this is probably a bit late now but I had baths all the way through stimming but then didnt have them after ET, I think I still had it after EC but just none after ET.  Enjoyed a nice hot bath last night though!  Hope you manage to keep yourself busy for another hour.  Really hoping you get some good news today, Sending you lots of    and     Will pop back in later to find out xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

just had a catch up on the page. 

Irish- welldone on your EC!!! Good luck for ET!!     

Pumpkin-   hope ur feeling a little better today xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Phone line is engaged aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Irish that is exactly what happened to me. I don't know why they tell you to phone at a time when you can't get through!! 

Have you tried the main numbers as well? 

Good luck!

Oh and baths are fine, I have only ever heard of hot baths as potentially risky, but nothing about a warm bath.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

hi  

2 out of 3 fertilised so am in tomorrow at 10.30 for et.

Lovely Emma and Carmel were the 2 nurses on yesterday and then I just spoke to C, she said I took the longest of everyone to come round from the sedative    Also someone took her trigger inj 24hours late and fortunately they could fit her in a day later - how stressed would that make you feel

xx


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Fabulous news Irish!!!!  WAHOO!! 

How are you feeling after yesterday?


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks ReikiJan.

Feel ok, still a little bloated and can't do up my trousers, but apart from that ok!! Just wondering what to do for the rest of the day, may go for a wee walk as it looks like such a nice day and I hardly got any fresh air yesterday.

How are you doing? How is the stimming going??

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irish- YEY!!! Thats a great fert rate!!! well done you!!!! xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks hon


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sort of the same.   Feeling very, very uncomfortable and bloated but I suppose that means my follies are coming along nicely.  Have a scan in the morning so hopefully will have some good news and growth.  I have my "fat trousers" on today.  So have some extra room  

Doesn't help me in work right now though.  All I want is to be on my lovely comfy sofa with a hot water bottle and my puddy-tats snuggled up watching a chick-flick.

I'm so clueless about all of this - what kind of follicle sizes should I be hoping for?  

God I really hope this works.  I really do.  9 years is a long time for hoping and praying.  I'm an only child and DH just has one sister who has no interest in having kids so all the prospective grandparent's hopes are on us.  No pressure!!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Irishlady - yeah for your two little Irish embryos    Thats excellent news, hope they are two good ones.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Its a lovely day for a walk so enjoy the sunshine.  How stressful is it when you are phoning, yesterday the phone was engaged the first three times I phoned and then rang for ages before they picked up, really annoying when you are phoning at the time that they said to phone!

ReikiJan - Hoping those follies are growing well and the scan tomorrow confirms that.  I think they look for the follicles to be around 18mm, but dont quote me, my brain has gone   

Well have been doing some sewing today, making a bag I started weeks ago and never finished.  My poor dog isnt well today, not eating his food which is not like him usually he wolfs it down.  He is lying in the sun looking depressed!


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Pumpkin - fingers crossed.

Your poor pooch!!!   He probably senses an upset in the household, he'll be ok in a day or so.  Pooches don't tend to ignore their grub for long...  

God, you're so clever!  I wouldn't know where to start making a bag!!! What's it like? Is it for a special occasion?


----------



## Twinkle0801 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Michelle 

i noticed that u were askin about the waiting lists and i was wonderin if you found out anything as i was added on the waiting list in Oct 08. xo


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Michelle - I would give them a call.  

I was told in Oct 07 that we would have a 3-5 year wait to be called for ICSI and I phoned in July 09 to inform them of a change of address.  I don't know whether that helped or not by reminding them we were there but we were called 2 months later and started treatment last month.

Definitely worth chasing up.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Irish - congrats on your two embies!  Hope ET goes well tomorrow... xx

Hello to everyone else!  xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Pumpkin I hope your doggy is picking up a bit. This is still the start of your journey, but it is hard for you, hope you are still pampering yourself.    

Reiki sounds perfect: fat trousers and cosying up.  

Irish congratulations. Now they just need mummy to come and take them home.  

Sparrow, you just sound so chilled, proud of you!  

Can I confess, I am just about to watch the second part of Emmerdale. Isn't that awful!   I never thought I would watch that show.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Marta - Emmerdale?!   

Thanks for your kind words - however I am totally sure I will be a blubbering wreck by Tuesday..!!  

Did you make a decision on FET?  xx

Pumpkin - hope you are doing ok today..


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi
I am not too bad although wasnt feeling very good earlier this evening, have been bleeding quite heavily today and then this evening starting having diarrhoea and a really sore stomach.  Feel a bit better now, guess its just my body getting over it all.  I assume its normal to bleed heavier as the lining is thicker?  

Irishlady - Good luck for tomorrow 
JSparrow - hope you are doing ok.   that this will be the cycle for you and the start of the bfps.
ReikiJan - Hope tomorrow goes well.  The bag making went well today about halfway there!  Its a big cotton bag, in turquoise and blue material, its really big it will be my Mary Poppins bag that everything fits in!  I got a sewing machine last year and am now hooked, going to make bits and pieces to sell online but the bag is for me.
Marta - My dog is better now, managed to persuade him to eat some lunch and then he was fine, think he is picking up on us being a bit stressed, he is a sensitive soul especially for a big dog!
Twinkle and Michelle - My wait was 2.5 years roughly although it ended up being delayed another few months because of my cyst.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey pumpkin, i'm sorry to hear ur having a hard day. I think its normal  to have a heavy bleed after tx. Was ur blood result under 5? If it was over 5 that means a chemical preg and that would defo mean heavy bleeding and clotting (sorry if thats tmi) I hope ur feeling better. i know right now u feel like u wont get through this, but i promise you, you will. xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Berry, I dont even know what the HCG level was, they didnt tell me and I forgot to ask, I will ask them when I have the review appointment. Maybe as they didnt tell me it was under 5, I dont know, certainly have been bleeding heavier and with clots but then this is also my first period since October after having the cysts removed.  At least the pain hasnt been as bad as it normally is apart from one point this evening when my stomach was upset.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

make sure u take care of youself hun! xx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi - just came on quickly to wish Irish good luck for tomorrow.  Great news on the fertilisation!  

Pumpkin - Sorry to hear you are having a rough AF.  It's bad enough really without that isn't it.

Sorry no time for more personals - got to do a couple of things before Grey's Anatomy at 10pm   - one of our most fave programmes!

Have come to the conclusion today that if I had a pound for every time somebody tells me they know someone (or someone who knows someone) who went through IVF 2, 3, 4 times and the fell pregnant naturally I could fund our second cycle here and now.  Honest to goodness I know it happens but am getting someone bored of hearing it at the moment........hmmmm AF must be on her way am getting a little tetchy!   he he!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Macgirl I know exactly what you mean, I went to ww tonight and said that due to starting IVF sooner than expected and after speaking to RIE, I would be continuing to come along to ww to try and keep on top of my healthy eating but would be looking at maintaining my weight rather than losing it whilst on tx. The Class Leader said to me "Well I really hope it works for you but if it doesn't you will get pregnant afterwards, I know several people who this has happened to. I said it was unlikely in our circumstances - people just don't get it do they?  Thing is she is really motivational with the weight loss so I know she didn't mean to offend so although I wanted to scream I tried to remain calm.  I stepped on the scales and another 3lb loss this week so that cheered me up.  So that's a total of 10lb in 4 weeks.  I'm hoping I can lose another 4lb to make it a stone before I start tx on 23rd.

Pumpkin - Sorry to hear your result. My AF is always quite heavy and painful but after tx it was more heavy than usual so I think this is quite normal after tx.  I think the nurses would have said though if it was a chemical pregnancy as they would have asked you to come back for a repeat blood test - mine was 5.5 and they couldn't give me by BFN till the following week's blood test when it dropped to 0.

Irish - hope ET goes well tommorrow.

Marta - yes it was me with the sore bum!  It's slowly getting better, I am back at work but still finding it difficult to sit for long periods of time.  Onwards and upwards though.  I have to admit I'm more nervous about this 3rd tx as I know it's my last chance.  I've been putting a brave face on and telling everyone that if it doesn't work, I'll just have to adapt to a life without children and everyone is saying how positive I sound but the reality is I'm not sure at all how I'm going to cope with this possibility and I'm just trying to prepare myself for the worst whilst trying to remain positive at the same time!  Have you decided whether to go with FET yet?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Just managed to lose a big post I had typed so here goes with a shorter version!

Macgirl - I know what you mean I have heard lots of people say that too,  I do actually know a girl who it did happen to she had her first with IVF and then within a year fell pregnant with her second one naturally but I think although these things happen the vast majority of people on the IVF list are on that list because they need IVF.  Do people think we would really choose to go through all this if we didnt need to    I think you should ask them for a pound, it would either stop them saying it or would get the fund quicker! 

Owenl - Well done on the weight loss.  Can only imagine how nervous you must be feeling going for the third treatment.  Hoping and   that this will be the one for you, we are all right behind you supporting you 

Irishlady - hope all went well this morning  

Well its back to work for me on Monday.  Thats going to be a shock to the system and not entirely looking forward to it but i guess I need to get back to some normality and hopefully by Monday will be feeling a bit better.


----------



## Twinkle0801 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for getting back to me i think i will phone them to see what they say. xo


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry for no personals but am absolutely  FIZZING!!        

My boss has basically just compared the treatment to cosmetic surgery!!!!!!!!!!

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

ReikiJan that is awful, don't even know what to say  

Et went ok, but my bladder was soooo full it hurt when Emma was doing the scan! Had 2 put back, had prepared myself for only 1 so feel chuffed.  Off to relax for rest of the day, I had to go to a wedding after et last time which wasn't great.

xx


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

I know!!!  I'm just so shocked and hurt!!!  

I'm delighted the ET went OK - you were probably in that chokka waiting room this morning with me - were you?   God it was crazy in there today!!!!

Off you go - put yer paws up and relax.  Chick flicks a-plenty and lots of camomile tea. 

xxx


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Just phoned for blood test results and looks like it's going to be Tuesday now for EC. GAAAAH!!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Reiki ,   some people are just quite ignorant about these things.  I have been lucky that my boss has been very understanding and supportive.  Thats great EC is Tuesday, not long now!

Irishlady - Congrats on your two embies, hope they are getting settled in and you are feeling ok. Have a nice relaxing weekend.

Well I have had a good day, finished my bag I was making and really pleased with it, I think it looks quite funky!  Not sure if I can upload photos on here to show you!  Now just having a cup of tea and watching tv.  Just got a new bookcase for the hall delivered so off to sort out my books to go in it later.  Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

just a quick one to say - nice to bump into you Irishlady.  

After my scan I was told that I have to wait another month as they are too busy to fit me in as well. Not too bad as the nurse had warned me that this might happen and we were glad that we get the chance of a treatment before April.

Pumpkin - s- sorry to read about your test result. Hope you are ok, thinking of you.

Everyone - take care, sorry about less personals, I am busy at work and that shoudl be a good thing   only it is Friday ... 

C


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi everyone

has anyone got the number for eri going 2 fone them who should i ask for?

please help


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Pumpkin.  You're such a pet to be able to give everyone such support.  I'm sure it's the last thing you feel like doing right now. 

  

Dying to see this bag of yours!  I might have to commission one!    Am very fond of unusal one-off handbags!   

Michelle, if you phone the staff nurse desk they might be able to direct you.  0131 2422450


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Irish congratulations on being PUPO!! You take it easy, you have done a fantastic job getting this far, it doesn't get any easier does it!   Lots of positive vibes to you and your two embies.       

Reiki that is such a ridiculous thing to say by your boss. Is she prone to speaking without switching on her brain?   

Pumpkin how are you today?   

Caroline that's not long is it? Hope it goes quickly for you.  

Sparrow what are you up to today?


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Reiki Jan - I cant seem to be able to post photos on here but I have got some photos on babycentre on one of the craft groups there - http://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a6272035/my_latest_creation_-_another_bag

Anne - Thats great that you can start treatment soon. 

Marta - i am doing much better today, physically feeling better which I think helps a lot. Emotionally not too bad either, I think when you have been TTC for so long its maybe easier to deal with a disappointing result, practice makes perfect! Not that I am dismissing what happened, I am gutted it didnt work we were so hoping it would but I guess there are lots of people for whom the first treatment doesnt work but that doesnt mean that it wont work the next time. Got to keep trying, how are doing, have you made any decisions as to when to go for FET?

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi
just foned eri they very nice they going 2 send me sum info on the treatment we hopefully will be getting she said we should hear bout treatment at the end of the year depending on funding (could be sooner hopefully) but that we will here back by end of year 
feeling better by foning girl of fone was so helpful xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Thats great news Michelle, hope you get up to the top of the list soon xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Pumpkin ...     Big hugs hun. And WOW I think you'll be taking orders on that bag, I LOVE IT!  Gotta have a bag like that! x Can i be first in the queue please?!


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI girls

Sorry I've not been on for a while, work has been hectic and looks like it will be for the next few months!  Away to Argyll, Mull and Islay next week running training course, so won't be back till after that!

Pumkin - oh hun, so sorry to hear your news     Good luck for going back to work this week, I hope it takes your mind off things   Loving your bag - you'll need to bring to next meet up so we can all have a look and put our orders in!!

Irish - congrats on being PUPO with 2, hope they're snuggling in nicely and your taking it easy     

AnneS - oh hadn't realised you'd be going in so soon, how you feeling about it all?  Maybe going back next month will give you some time to get your head around things  

Reiki - can't believe the cheek of your boss - I probably would have slapped him!   Good luck for EC, keeping everything crossed for you    

Marta - were are you up to with txt?  Are you planning on FET this month?  

Sparrow - how you feeling hun?

Off to get dinner and then head out for a girlie night out!
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

everyone!!

I am going to try and be on this less during 2ww otherwise I start sympton spotting constantly!! Though I will of course be checking to see how you are all doing. 

Reikijan all the best for Tues  

AnneS lovely to see you on Fri as well, though wish it had been in a different place  

I have been sleeping really badly since et, can sleep for hours during the day but once it comes to night time it is a different story. I even managed to have no daytime naps yesterday   thinking that would have made me more tired, but no. Woke at 2am and then at 4.30am as was having a night sweat, went to the loo came back and lay awake for about an hour. Finally got to sleep but am now shattered again. Poor dh is sleeping in the spare room. I can't remember going through this last time - any tips ladies?? 

Peanuts - you are busy, hope the training course goes well and it isn't all work work work!!  

Pumpkin how are you doing??  

Marta how are you?  

  to macgirl, owenL, berry, Ceri, Michelle, twinkle, Jsparrow xx


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Morning everyone!!!

Irishlady - sending you lots of    !!  Hope your little embies are settling in well.  I had dreadful problems sleeping when I started the d/r.  To be honest I imagine your brain is working overtime.  Shame you can't have a nice warm lavender bath.  They really helped me.  Try to keep your bedroom very cool and wear light jammies to bed.  Hope it gets better for you.  

Pumpkin - Loooooving the bag!!!  I agree - you'll need to start taking orders!  What a very clever girl!  Hope you're feeling ok. x

Peanuts - thanks for that.  I know, I came close... thing is she's a woman who has had problems conceiving herself so I was quite taken aback.  How was your girlie night out? 

Michelle - good luck!  You never know - you could get called sooner so start your prepping! 

Took my Ovitrelle at 10pm last night, last injection - WAHOO!!   So weird not having to take something this morning, nice to have an injection-free day!  A bit nervy now though.  Did laps of Edinburgh trying to find a nightie yesterday (am very much a "Jammies" girl) which wasn't nice when I feel like my belly's full of snooker balls.  Praying that we have a successful day tomorrow.  Has anyone got any info for me on what I should expect?  What way it plays out? How I might feel afterwards?

Love to Ceri, Marta, AnneS, Twinkle, JSparrow, Macgirl and OwenL - sorry if forgot anyone!!  xxx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi reikihan what should i be doing 2 get ready totally confused   xxx


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Michelle

Sorry, my brain is porridge right now.   I meant just the diet and lifestyle changes (if you need to! But you're probably a healthy bunny anyway  ).  I don't think I started soon enough but hopefully I did.

They say you should both go off caffeine, alcohol and introduce a lot of fresh fruit, veg etc. 

For me I wish I'd started saving a few quid to take unpaid leave rather than holidays.


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Reikijan - as your ovitrelle was at 10pm, your op will probably first on the list on Tuesday. I was second on the list and mine was at 11pm.

When you get there you are taking through to a 6 bedded room - all have curtains round them so you never really see anyone else. You get into your nightie, hope you managed to get one   I was the same and had a bit of a trek to get mine. Then your nurse comes and checks all consents have been done, takes your blood pressure and weight.  Then consultant will come round to see how you are and go over your last scan and many follies you had. Also anaethetist speaks to you. 

Then dh goes off to do sample, mine actually did this and came back before I left, but sometimes he goes off and then you go off before he comes back, so feel free to give him a hug and a kiss  !!

You are asked to have a wee before you go through and remember to take off knickers if they are still on  

When you are wheeled through they wire you are up to machine, put in canula and then before too long everything goes v woozy!! All I remember is Emma changing the music from classical to Will Young!!

Next thing you will remember is coming round back at your bed. It will depend on how long it takes you to come round. You are hooked up to machine to take blood pressure and pulse, which happens at intervals, once all ok you are unhooked from this. You need to eat, drink and have a pee. Then nurse, consultant and anaethetist, embryologist all come to see how you are. Then you can go home!! I think it is about 2-3 hours from once you come round from sedatative to leaving. It does go quickly.

Take a magazine and wear some loose trousers as your tummy may be feeling bloated.

Don't think I have forgotten anything ?? All the best for tomorrow     xx


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Irish - you're an absolute star!  Thank you so, so much. 

Am terrified I'm going to snore or say something really bad!   

Yes, I did get a nightie - fairly short though....erk!  Will definitely bring my "Fat Trousers" with me.  

How are you feeling now?


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Reiki - Good luck for tomorrow.  I didnt have any nighties, other than little silk slips which I didnt think was very appropriate  So I just wore PJS and then when they were about to take me through slipped the bottoms off and they gave me a sheet to cover myself.  Am sure all will go well tomorrow, i didnt remember anything after feeling sleepy but then they gave me quite a good sedation as I get a bit anxious!  

Irishlady - Hope you are managing to get some sleep, do you have a relaxation CD or anything you could use to help you chill, there is nothing worse than being awake and stressing about not sleeping.

JSparrow - Hope you are doing ok, the last few days are the worst.  

Well first day back at work, survived but feel tired.  Wasnt too bad as only a few people at work knew about the treatment so it was easier to get on with things and just try to forget about it all and when I saw my friends and boss who do know about treatment there were other people around so there was no opportunity to talk about it which suited me,  I know people want to tell you they are sorry it didnt work but I dont want them telling me at work as I get a bit emotional!  On the whole doing ok, DH is a bit worried about me because I keep having a wee cry now and again but I think i am coping ok, think its just my way of dealing with it.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

ReikiJan I don't mean to worry you but when I came round the first time I said to dh what was your sperm like   the second time how many eggs did I get it? The third nothing 

Hi Pumpkin   Not surprised you are tired and hope you can have a relaxing evening.

I am still not sleeping, last night was ok woke about 6times but only for short amounts of time, one was after I had a mammoth night sweat even my hands were dripping     Not sure what all that's about, I did read that the progesterone in the gel can make you have sweats.  Work was ok, but managed to leave at 3pm, it went quickly, and no one knows so I could get on as normal.

xx


----------



## ReikiJan (Aug 14, 2009)

Irish -     I'll probably be singing or shouting knowing me - one extreme or t'other!  
I hope your sleep manages to settle down, lovie.    

Pumpkin - glad your day went "ok".  I know how you feel.  It's the very reason why we haven't told too many people we're doing this, just in case it goes wrong.  I'm the kind of person who if someone's sympathetic, I just crumble to bits.  Impossible as a Receptionist where you have to have a good face on all the time and if you look any way off, you get the "What's the matter? It might never happen" etc, etc.  Thanks for your good wishes. 

JSparrow - good luck for tomorrow petal, fingers and toes crossed for you! xx

Signing off now for a while.  I'll post when I have some news.  

RJ 
xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

So much for me saying I wasn't going to be on here much!!  

Jsparrow all the best for tomorrow     xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh sorry JSparrow, I thought your test date was Wed.   for good news and lets hope its the start of a big run of bfps on here  Wont be able to check in until tomorrow evening but will be looking forward to hearing your good news


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Reiki - good luck for EC tomorrow - Irish gave you a really detailed description of what happens and you will be first on the list so you will be taken about 9am...  It is painless - so relax and hopefully you will get lots of eggs!

Irish - I can relate to how you are feeling - I have been having a few hot flushes as well.  Not the most attractive - but all part of the experience!  Hoping the rest of the 2WW goes quickly.

Pumpkin - tears are normal - it took me a few weeks to get over it fully and it was only once I had been on holiday and drinking that I felt normal again.  Take your time..  xx   

Hello and   to everyone else...

So big day tomorrow - OTD.  Have taken the day off work and got a FR response test so I can test first thing and then go to the RIE.  The wait for the phone call is agonising and I think that I would rather know the outcome before I go, rather than have the 5 hour wait.  Been cramping on and off all day so probably AF on the way - don't feel overly positive but what will be, will be.  Wish me luck...  xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jsparrow- lots and lots of luck for tomorrow hunny!!! I will b thinking about you xxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry, sorry, sorry not to have been on here supporting you, particularly Pumpkin the bag lady.   I hope you are OK Pumpkin and work is distracting you from things. Now please remember you need lots of pampering.  
Good luck Reiki and hope you are well Irish and taking it nice and easy.  

Sparrow, can't believe it has come around this soon. Statistically speaking you have to get a BFP, somebody has to get a BFP very very soon. Very best of luck and we are all here waiting (drums fingers) to see how your embies have performed.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Marta -   You are so cheeky!    I also make hats so please call me the hat and bag lady 

JSparrow - Can totally understand why you want to take a test before you go. I wish they were able to take the bloods and give you the result there and then, the waiting is so hard isnt it.  Hope you manage to get a good nights sleep and find something to do to help pass the time tomorrow morning, I ended up going back to bed for a snooze!   ( I just discovered these icons I thought I could only get the ones showing, had never pressed the "more" button.  So many more icons I need to use now!


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey girls    
Sorry I haven't been on here for a while, up to my eyeballs at work with a promotion, barely time to scratch my you know what!! ha ha
Just wanted to say Pumpkin - hope you are well and hope you got my pm x

JSparrow - can't believe it's your OTD tomorrow - sending lots of     and    

Irish - congrats on being PUPO - This will be your time missus!! x

Reiki - good luck tomorrow, it's actually quite nice to be looked after so well by the nurses!!!  Enjoy your too many gins moment - that's the best part!!! x

Hey Marta - how's you??!! x

Berry - sending you big    

Sorry for lack of personals - just trying to read back and catch up with everyone's news!!  My braincells are disappearing as my belly expands!  Wondering how I'm actually coping with work just now, but I think if I stop my mind will go blank!!  Keep going is my mantra just now!

Sorry to everyone I've missed, thinking of you all and wishing lots of      and  
xxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

JSparrow - Good luck for tomorrow.  Hope these cramps are butterflies    As Pumpkin says we need a run of BFP's and I nominate you to start it tomorrow!!  All the best xx

Reikijan - Good luck to you also for tomorrow.  I don't remember much as I was also quite heavily sedated - as far as I recall I was wheeled in and there was classical music playing (never got to Will Young) they started administering the sedative, my arm went tingly and then I woke up back in the recovery room with slightly slurred speech!

Pumpkin -  this is for you bag lady!  I bow to your talent  

Irish - hope you get a decent nights sleep soon - like Pumpkin suggests a relaxation CD might be a good idea.  If it is an overactive mind keeping you awake (like mine occasionally does) I find that listening to, of all things my Paul McKenna I can make you thin CD   help me go to sleep after I have listened to it - because it helps clear my mind.  Otherwise hope the 2ww isn't torturing you too much yet!  Nearly half way there.....

Hello to Annes, Berry, Nelly Mac, Marta and everyone else.

Not been on much as hideously busy at work!  We went to the IVF Scotland Open day on Saturday - it was quite good.  Dr Tong, the embryologist and the head nurse all did short presentations.  Dr Tongs was quite funny - can't specifically remember why right now but we were quite surprised as only met him at my EC and he seemed quite miserable then.  Would love to be able to go to their new clinic to avoid waiting til July and because probably more individual care but it is too much more expensive IVF is £4800 and ICSI is £5800 & £850 for standard drugs compared to £4044 total for ICSI at ERI.  It would take longer to save up and costs about 1.5 times the ERi costs so unless we win the lottery............   No mention of opening offers   and it as quite a busy event.

Am tired tonight as AF arrived yesterday and she is being a horror this month.  The witch kept me up half the night with horrid cramps - I just wanted to stay bed this morning but had meetings I couldn't cancel.  Swear it hurts more after the IVF EC like ov did this month.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just a quickie to say   to ReikiJan and Jsparrow for tomorrow


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello

Just popped on to see if any updates from JSparrow and ReikiJan! Perhaps I am too early and impatient  

Back later.........


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227653.0


----------

